# WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speaks out.



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

wwe.com said:


> *WWE addresses CM Punk's allegations*
> 
> In light of CM Punk's allegations regarding WWE’s medical staff and the subsequent defamation lawsuit filed by Dr. Amann against CM Punk, WWE continues to have the utmost confidence in the ability and expertise of our world-class team of physicians, including Dr. Amann.
> 
> ...


Link - http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843




> Per PWInsider, #WWE doctor Chris Amann is suing CM Punk and Colt Cabana for $1 million stemming from Punk's comments about him on AOW


Really? I mean really?
https://twitter.com/solomonster/status/568582022484123648



> *Defamation lawsuit pits WWE doctor against two wrestlers
> February 19, 2015 5:20 PM
> By Bethany Krajelis*
> 
> ...


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Well Punk deserves it. Defamation of Character is a legit reason. Even if what he said was true, which there is no proof that it is, he shouldn't have said those things and mentioned his name. The smart thing would have been to take Amann to court for malpractice, which would have not only been more damaging, but been harder for Amann to file a suit against him.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

This fallout will be entertaining.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I'm sure he'll get tons of support from the WWE staph.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

lol hope Doc wins and Im sure he will. Punk won the first time he sued wwe but that was merchandise and video game stuff. This is a health case


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

punk's lawyer will eat this guy alive


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

About time someone sued Cabana. 

This might be a hard one to win, Z-pack Nation.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

:lmao

This shit will never end.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Cliffy said:


> punk's lawyer will eat this guy alive


You do t think Vince will pay for the lawyer just to spite punk?


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

The inventor of the Z-Pak should sue him next.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

What a bitch doctor :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



obby said:


> I'm sure he'll get tons of support from the WWE staph.


:lmao

:clap


----------



## papercuts_hurt (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Edynol said:


> Well Punk deserves it. Defamation of Character is a legit reason. Even if what he said was true, which there is no proof that it is, he shouldn't have said those things and mentioned his name. The smart thing would have been to take Amann to court for malpractice, which would have not only been more damaging, but been harder for Amann to file a suit against him.


If I recall my law school class on defamation correctly, truth is an absolute defense to defamation claims. Of course the prudent thing would still have been for Punk to keep his mouth shut because there is likely no documentation of any of the stuff he said and it would probably boil down to Punk's word against Amann's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Only took him 3 months to file suit. unk2

Hope Punk and his lawyer squash them in court.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

It's not defamation if it's true. If what Punk says is indeed true he'll probably be able to get the doctor he went to with the staph infection in the end to corroborate his account, which would not bode well for Doctor Z-Pack.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

How much Z-pack you can get with 1 million?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



r0scoe said:


> You do t think Vince will pay for the lawyer just to spite punk?


maybe he is WWEs doctor after all. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince hired serval lawyers for the case.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Gotta love this world. Doctor prescribes someone a lousy Z-Pack for something that could have possibly killed Punk, and Punk gets sued.

:ti


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



r0scoe said:


> You do t think Vince will pay for the lawyer just to spite punk?


?

they've already settled out of court with punk before and lost tons of suits in the past over various issues, this notion that wwe have god tier lawyers and are legally bulletproof is silly.

doc doesn't have a leg to stand and probably wants a settlement. He ain't getting a milli.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

You don't fuck with the Z-Nation.

:cena


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

We know who the doc better call....:saul


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



papercuts_hurt said:


> If I recall my law school class on defamation correctly, truth is an absolute defense to defamation claims. Of course the prudent thing would still have been for Punk to keep his mouth shut because there is likely no documentation of any of the stuff he said and it would probably boil down to Punk's word against Amann's.


Well yeah I agree. I'm no lawyer and never studied law, just going by what I have heard from others. But the way I see it, if Punk did have proof, if it is even true to begin with, he would have filed to get more money out of WWE. I know I would if I were in his shoes and someone did that to me and almost killed me.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Vindictive Vince, this is just history repeating itself, but with Punk instead of Warrior, after losing a lawsuit to the Warrior in 1996 Vince just couldn't let it go, and because Punk won rights to everything "CM Punk" it burns Vince.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I love how people are taking Punk's word that he was knocking on death's door as proof that this doctor was an imbecile. I mean it's basically Punk's word vs. this guy's...he said/she said. Thrown out, most likely.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

CM Punk provided no evidence of his staph infection, nor would he want to talk about it when he was asked about it in interviews after it was announced he signed with UFC. 

Hey, Punk fans, can we look at this situation impartially? No? 

Ok then let's pretend that staph infection isn't visible, or it leaves scars.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DJHJR86 said:


> I love how people are taking Punk's word that he was knocking on death's door as proof that this doctor was an imbecile. I mean it's basically Punk's word vs. this guy's...he said/she said. Thrown out, most likely.


This^^^


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying :lmao


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DJHJR86 said:


> I love how people are taking Punk's word that he was knocking on death's door as proof that this doctor was an imbecile. I mean it's basically Punk's word vs. this guy's...he said/she said. Thrown out, most likely.


Remember Punk also said when he went to the other doctor who ultimately drained the infection, he said the doctor told him he needed to go to the hospital immediately and get an antiobiotic IV ... and Punk said "No, just drain it, I don't have time."

Not the actions of a man who is on death's door.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I've always found it odd and a bit telling that Punk raged against this doctor but yet trusted his word at the same time. If I had a foreign growth on my body, I would've gotten a second opinion. If Punk was telling the entire truth on the podcast, it's scary to think that AJ Lee finally convinced him months after the fact to get himself seen by her doctor who was surprised that he was still alive. The WWE is at fault for many things, but personal responsibility also comes into play.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Empress said:


> I've always found it odd and a bit telling that Punk raged against this doctor but yet trusted his word at the same time. If I had a foreign growth on my body, I would've gotten a second opinion. If Punk was telling the entire truth on the podcast, it's scary to think that AJ Lee finally convinced him months after the fact to get himself seen by her doctor who was surprised that he was still alive. The WWE is at fault for many things, but personal responsibility also comes into play.


He also said he was making multiple trips to hospitals during this time (for concussion testing IIRC) ... yet never once does he say, "Hey doc, while I'm here can you take a look at this?"

Curious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying :lmao


Yeah, that's what I'm trying to figure out. Why would he lie about a doctor? And a doctor for a company which he no longer works for? I can see why he got on Vince and creative on the podcast. But it serves no purprose for him to get on the doctor unless the doctor did just legit screw up. Why lie about this? I don't think he was. He was letting off some steam about a real situation, IMO.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Really, he was advised to do this? lol, he's going to get washed.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying :lmao


People blindly believing Punk but not questioning why his wife would still work there after their doctors almost "killed him" :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



> A ringside doctor for the World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) hit two former wrestlers with a defamation lawsuit Thursday.
> 
> The suit, filed in Cook County Circuit Court, focuses on statements Phillip Jack Brooks and Scott Colton– known to WWE fans as CM Punk and Colt Cabana, respectively — made about Dr. Christopher M. Amann last year on Colton’s “The Art of Wrestling” podcast.
> 
> ...


http://cookcountyrecord.com/issues/...lawsuit-pits-wwe-doctor-against-two-wrestlers


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Punk can't be dumb enough to say all that without having the evidence. He has to have medical records of this stuff or his lawyer does. If not then he is dumb and will lose.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Deezy said:


> People blindly believing Punk but not questioning why his wife would still work there after their doctors almost "killed him" :lmao


 @ShowStopper gets it.

Alo lel. AJ hasn't done SHIT for the company in like a year :hayden3

Also believing that a staph infection can't result in death :gaga1 what a mong.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying :lmao


No. He was angry and thought he could burn someone he didn't like by saying something bad about him. I don't like Rusev, but if I were petty and called him a shit-head and hurt his feelings, I would feel a bit better about myself in that moment even though I know his head isn't truly made out of fecal matter.

CM Punk is a petty, angry little man. And that is fact. If he were not, he would have taken the higher ground and said nothing. I mean, if he had proof, had taken him to court for malpractice, I would be on his side in this. There are few things worse than a negligent doctor because people could die and they deserve to be drug through the mud. But if Punk is just making up stories to make himself look and feel better at the expense of an innocent doctor, then he deserves all the crap he gets.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> @ShowStopper gets it.
> 
> Alo lel. AJ hasn't done SHIT for the company in like a year :hayden3
> 
> Also believing that a staph infection can't result in death :gaga1 what a mong.


I've been on mats since I was in grade 4, I know what staph infection is. And also, for a guy who is supposedly a jiu jitsu expert not knowing what it is and no one finding that odd is just blatant bias. 

Wasn't AJ in this major feud with Paige half the year? 

HAHAHAHA Keep em coming.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Saintpat said:


> Remember Punk also said when he went to the other doctor who ultimately drained the infection, he said the doctor told him he needed to go to the hospital immediately and get an antiobiotic IV ... and Punk said "No, just drain it, I don't have time."
> 
> Not the actions of a man who is on death's door.


lol exactly


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Did Punk even name the guy? Some case.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

What I find interesting is WWE never chose to do this. This is an individual lawsuit filed by the doctor himself, on his own, separate from WWE. One would think if Punk completely and utterly made the story up it would have "impugned the integrity" of the entire WWE medical practice. The fact they chose not to pursue that in anyway is an interesting choice. 

Also, CM Punk claims he saw his wife, AJ Lee's personal doctor in Tampa who quickly diagnosed him with a staph infection and gave him the correct treatment for it. He also claims that same doctor told him the prescription this WWE doctor now suing him gave was incorrect for the the staph infection Punk had. So that should all exist on formal medical records with AJ Lee's personal doctor. So, if Punk is telling the truth it will not be hard for him to prove. Just ask that doctor for a copy of the records that will show the diagnosis of a staph infection, the date, the pharmaceutical prescription, and any followup that may have occurred. All of which would prove his version of the story of months of misdiagnosis and improper treatment by this WWE doctor.

So I will be interested in seeing where this goes. It shouldn't be difficult or take long at all for Punk to prove his statements...if they were in fact 100% truthful.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Edynol said:


> No. He was angry and thought he could burn someone he didn't like by saying something bad about him. I don't like Rusev, but if I were petty and called him a shit-head and hurt his feelings, I would feel a bit better about myself in that moment even though I know his head isn't truly made out of fecal matter.
> 
> CM Punk is a petty, angry little man. And that is fact. If he were not, he would have taken the higher ground and said nothing. I mean, if he had proof, had taken him to court for malpractice, I would be on his side in this. There are few things worse than a negligent doctor because people could die and they deserve to be drug through the mud. But if Punk is just making up stories to make himself look and feel better at the expense of an innocent doctor, then he deserves all the crap he gets.




"And this is a fact"... lol

There are plenty of thinks Punk could have said to really "hurt" this person "he didn't like", not just inventing a random shit about some z-packs... Really?


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

LOL. I love how people are calling Punk the petty one when the Doctor is the one demanding a million dollars because someone said words.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I don't even think Cabana has a 1 million dollars


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Edynol said:


> No. He was angry and thought he could burn someone he didn't like by saying something bad about him. I don't like Rusev, but if I were petty and called him a shit-head and hurt his feelings, I would feel a bit better about myself in that moment even though I know his head isn't truly made out of fecal matter.
> 
> CM Punk is a petty, angry little man. And that is fact. If he were not, he would have taken the higher ground and said nothing. I mean, if he had proof, had taken him to court for malpractice, I would be on his side in this. There are few things worse than a negligent doctor because people could die and they deserve to be drug through the mud. But if Punk is just making up stories to make himself look and feel better at the expense of an innocent doctor, then he deserves all the crap he gets.


If I worked for a company that for some reason didn't give a shit about my health I would be pissed off as well. 

Taking the high road :ti he said it himself that entire podcast was just to get his story out there. He couldn't care less about making them look bad. They already do that themselves. 



Deezy said:


> I've been on mats since I was in grade 4, I know what staph infection is. And also, for a guy who is supposedly a jiu jitsu expert not knowing what it is and no one finding that odd is just blatant bias.
> 
> Wasn't AJ in this major feud with Paige half the year?
> 
> HAHAHAHA Keep em coming.


Yeah after being gone for like 3 months. Where is she now? Oh, another vacation. And she'll be gone most likely this year.

Try again.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Big Bird said:


> LOL. I love how people are calling Punk the petty one when the Doctor is the one demanding a million dollars because someone said words.


You don't understand. "Words" like that put big black marks on the records of doctors. Lets say he wanted to leave WWE for a better job. The employer googles him, and finds this remark from Punk that was never resolved. He might consider him a risk and not hire him. Just one example. Words have weight even if they aren't intended to.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> If I worked for a company that for some reason didn't give a shit about my health I would be pissed off as well.
> 
> Taking the high road :ti he said it himself that entire podcast was just to get his story out there. He couldn't care less about making them look bad. They already do that themselves.
> 
> ...


You try again. Almost everything you said here is irrelevant and proves nothing.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

He should sue him.. Wasn't CM Punk bad mouthing him on Cabana's podcast?.. That's definitely worth suing over, especially if the shit Punk said is not true.. Enough people heard it, It's not surprising it hurt his reputation.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Edynol said:


> You don't understand. "Words" like that put big black marks on the records of doctors. Lets say he wanted to leave WWE for a better job. The employer googles him, and finds this remark from Punk that was never resolved. He might consider him a risk and not hire him. Just one example. Words have weight even if they aren't intended to.


Do you know how a defamation suit works? The doctor has to prove that Punk has already cost him what he's suing for. He's still employed and was NEVER EVEN NAMED by Punk. No one could Google shit and connect his name to CM Punk's comments UNTIL he sued Punk. 

The guy is not only petty, he's an idiot. 

Furthermore, thousands of doctors continue to work, every year, through malpractice suits. Some of them with multiple malpractice suits. It takes waaaay more than offhand podcast comments to black mark a doctor. Everything about thing about this lawsuit screams "My feelings hurt and people shouldn't be able to hurt other people's feelings like that so I'm gonna sue that'll show him". What a petty little bitch who just outed himself as a bad doctor AND an overtly litigious potential liability (which still wouldn't affect most doctors. Dude is petty).


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

TV gold right there just imagine Punk giving pipebombs during cross-examination be worth watching alone for that and if AJ showed as a witness well...2 pipebombs for the price of 1 that's one lucky Judge & minute-taker!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Z-Pak* is actually used to treat staph infection, contrary to CM Punk's belief.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Yeah after being gone for like 3 months. Where is she now? Oh, another vacation. And she'll be gone most likely this year.
> 
> Try again.


 :bo


----------



## DJRick (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Cliffy said:


> punk's lawyer will eat this guy alive


More money in Phillip Brooks pockets


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Defamation of character but of course mostly everyone on here blindly agrees with Punk & says he must be right fuck the doctor.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Like seriously, the record shows that words can't put big black dick on Doctors. You have to actually sue a doctor to make a minimum threat.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

If Punk was telling the truth, there should be documentation corroborating his reports on his health. So this should be piss easy to handle in theory. Either he was telling it like it is or he wasn't. We'll see what happens.

Though even if the doctor is handling this on his own without WWE backing, it just spreads Punk and his former employment even farther apart. :/


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Z-Pak* is actually used to treat staph infection, contrary to CM Punk's belief.


Shhh......before Punk fans realize he assumed they were retards who would blindly believe anything he said.


Like a guy any wrestler wouldn't know what staph is, "None of know what it is, but all those guys would love popping them"....Yeah.

Because Steve Austin wasn't battling staph throughout the summer of 98. :eyeroll


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Only words.. Yeah lying about a condition that could kill somebody
Yeah it's only words ffs.
Remember when people said it had to be true or punk would be sued? Well there you go.
Enjoy Woking UFC to pay off debts mr Brooks..


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Z-Pak* is actually used to treat staph infection, contrary to CM Punk's belief.


Unless that staph infection is a particular strain that is resistant to Z-Paks, which doctors are capable of testing for.

Granted, all this is assuming Punk was telling the truth (a matter on which I have no opinion), but the point is that "Z-Paks can treat staph infections" isn't a one-hit KO to Punk's allegations.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

The fact that Doc isn't just suing Punk but also suing Cabana is rather LOLworthy. I don't consider myself a fan of Cabana, but the fact that he is suing both of them makes it obvious Doc is just looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Can Cabana even be held responsible?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Z Pac would have been a member of DX.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Z-Pak* is actually used to treat staph infection, contrary to CM Punk's belief.


Yes and it's not guaranteed that it will work. Chances are it will come back again sometimes even worse. You need a special treatment to get rid of it.

I know this because I've fucking dealt with this shit for years. So unkout


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Don't you remember what Punk said on Colt's podcast? He has a vicious Jewish lawyer.

Good luck, doc. I'm sure the medical records of Punk's other doctor will speak for themselves.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Pojko said:


> Don't you remember what Punk said on Colt's podcast? He has a vicious Jewish lawyer.
> 
> Good luck, doc. I'm sure the medical records of Punk's other doctor will speak for themselves.


Paul Heyman. lololol


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



PunkDrunk said:


> Remember when people said it had to be true or punk would be sued? Well there you go.


Except he's being sued by the party that arguably has the least standing to do so. As far as I can remember, and I may be wrong, Punk never explicitly named the doctor in question. If that's so, then this case is going to get thrown out almost immediately because the doctor doesn't _just_ need to prove that Punk lied: he needs to prove that his reputation has been tarnished by Punk's accusations. And if no one could connect him to the allegations based solely on Punk's words, then it's impossible for the words to have had any negative effect on him whatsoever... until now, because he just connected it to himself with this lawsuit, which legally would not be considered Punk's responsibility.

WWE, on the other hand, is being accused of horrendous treatment of its employees, with specific names being given out. If Punk is full of shit, then WWE could skin him alive. Why they haven't at this point is purely speculation.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

If he's the doctor that signs off on everything then yes punk can be sued
The doctor wouldn't have done this without the support if WWE or without top class legal council.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



johnboy3434 said:


> Except he's being sued by the party that arguably has the least standing to do so. As far as I can remember, and I may be wrong, Punk never explicitly named the doctor in question. If that's so, then this case is going to get thrown out almost immediately because the doctor doesn't _just_ need to prove that Punk lied: he needs to prove that his reputation has been tarnished by Punk's accusations. And if no one could connect him to the allegations based solely on Punk's words, then it's impossible for the words to have had any negative effect on him whatsoever... until now, because he just connected it to himself with this lawsuit, which legally would not be considered Punk's responsibility.
> 
> WWE, on the other hand, is being accused of horrendous treatment of its employees, with specific names being given out. If Punk is full of shit, then WWE could skin him alive. Why they haven't at this point is purely speculation.


The Z Pack memes could potentially damage his reputation regardless if Punk named him or not. Mud sticks even if you are innocent


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Pojko said:


> Don't you remember what Punk said on Colt's podcast? He has a vicious Jewish lawyer.
> 
> Good luck, doc. I'm sure the medical records of Punk's other doctor will speak for themselves.


Maybe Doc has a vicious Jewish Lawyer of his own as well.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



johnboy3434 said:


> Except he's being sued by the party that arguably has the least standing to do so. As far as I can remember, and I may be wrong, Punk never explicitly named the doctor in question. If that's so, then this case is going to get thrown out almost immediately because the doctor doesn't _just_ need to prove that Punk lied: he needs to prove that his reputation has been tarnished by Punk's accusations. And if no one could connect him to the allegations based solely on Punk's words, then it's impossible for the words to have had any negative effect on him whatsoever... until now, because he just connected it to himself with this lawsuit, which legally would not be considered Punk's responsibility.
> 
> *WWE, on the other hand, is being accused of horrendous treatment of its employees, with specific names being given out. If Punk is full of shit, then WWE could skin him alive. Why they haven't at this point is purely speculation*.


Maybe because WWE wants Punk to comeback sometime in the future??? and its bette not to burn all bridges with him???


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



PunkDrunk said:


> If he's the doctor that signs off on everything then yes punk can be sued


Incorrect. If Punk didn't give his name or anything else that would immediately lead a random bystander to identify that specific person, then the doctor doesn't have a leg to stand on. Remember, maliciously lying about someone isn't in itself defamation of character: There also needs to be a provable effect on that person's reputation. And if the average person can't identify the character being defamed, then there's no provable effect.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Z-Pak* is actually used to treat staph infection, contrary to CM Punk's belief.


There are different strains of Staphylococcus aureus. Not all are even pathogenic, but some like MRSA have grown resistant to common anti-biotics. 

*Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) which Punk claims to have had isn't treatable by Z-Pack* as it's resistant to azithromycin aka Z-Pak

Source: College Microbiology

If the stuff that Punks claims is true, he could probably sue the shit out of this doctor for malpractice if he can prove that the doc's negligence led to him acquiring a C-Diff infection from the constant anti-biotic use.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I think it's funny how all the little kid punk fans rush to his aid. I wonder what their excuse will be when he gets fucked up by a ufc tomato can.

Anyway, the doctor should sue punk. Punk said this staph infection/mass on his back was serious enough to kill him and there has not been ONE pic on here that proves that claim. The ball on flair's back is very obvious, so a deadly staph infection isn't?

Punk's a big bitch anyway. I honestly wish he had main evented a wrestlemania. That way he'd go away without trying to climb back in the spotlight, and so the wrestlemania he headlines would bomb so he can see wrestlemania isn't the draw, guys like brock, rock, and taker are.

Sorry punk, no one but you and your directionless fans give a fuck


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

The saltiness that people have towards Punk is astounding. Even Cena doesn't get as much shit on here as Punk does, at least as far as the way they view him as a person. This feels like a religion founded on despising CM Punk.


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Simply Flawless said:


> The Z Pack memes could potentially damage his reputation regardless if Punk named him or not. Mud sticks even if you are innocent


But who is the mud sticking to? It needs to be this guy in particular, not just anyone prescribing a Z-Pak. I'll give you an example. Let's pretend CM Punk had said this instead, and let's say it's completely false:

"This guy in my freshman English class was totally a child molester. He was, like, diddling kids left and right, but no one ever reported him for some reason."

That is a malicious lie made about a person... but that person could not sue, because there's absolutely no way to link it back to said person in particular. Their reputation could not possibly be damaged by it because the average person would not identify him with that comment.

Now, all of this revolves around whether or not Punk actually identified the doctor, or gave enough information to identify him distinctly from other WWE doctors, which I can't remember if he did or not. If he did, then all bets are off and it all depends on whether or not he was telling the truth.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

johnboy3434 said:


> But who is the mud sticking to? It needs to be this guy in particular, not just anyone prescribing a Z-Pak. I'll give you an example. Let's pretend CM Punk had said this instead, and let's say it's completely false:
> 
> "This guy in my freshman English class was totally a child molester. He was, like, diddling kids left and right, but no one ever reported him for some reason."
> 
> ...


If it wasn't Punk, than the person who outed Amann, leading to his defamation, would've been the dirt sheets themselves.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Nothing will come of this. But it looks better for the Doc to at least file suit. Not filing looks like an admission of malpractice/incompetence.


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



gl83 said:


> If it wasn't Punk, than the person who outed Amann, leading to his defamation, would've been the dirt sheets themselves.


Good point. If the dirt sheets were only able to make the connection using outside information that was both a.) not common knowledge and b.) not provided by CM Punk, I don't think Punk can be held legally responsible for other people's detective work. In fact, in that case the doctor might have a decent case against the dirt sheet writers.

Again, assuming Punk is lying. If he's telling the truth, then the doctor is fucking braindead for even trying a stunt like this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Dr. Amann is being represented by Phillip J. Zisook and Brian D. Saucier of Deutsch, Levy & Engel in Chicago.

Phillip J. Zisook Bio
http://www.dlec.com/Attorneys/phillipzisook.html

Brian D. Saucier Bio
http://www.dlec.com/Attorneys/briansaucier.html


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Hope punk ends up broke


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



johnboy3434 said:


> But who is the mud sticking to? It needs to be this guy in particular, not just anyone prescribing a Z-Pak. I'll give you an example. Let's pretend CM Punk had said this instead, and let's say it's completely false:
> 
> "This guy in my freshman English class was totally a child molester. He was, like, diddling kids left and right, but no one ever reported him for some reason."
> 
> ...


I'd have to go back and listen, but if the person was referred to in a way that made him easily identifiable (and I saw his picture online in posts on forums and in reports about the podcast starting almost immediately, so it would seem to meet that burden) then it doesn't matter if he is referred to by name.

If, using your example, it had been "a guy in my freshman English class who is now head doctor for the WWE," then the person has de facto been identified.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



> Nothing will come of this. But it looks better for the Doc to at least file suit. Not filing looks like an admission of malpractice/incompetence.


It doesn't work like that. Litigation is a long, difficult, tiresome process. You don't go ahead with a suit unless you feel you have a shot. Civil lawyers don't truly get paid _unless_ they win a suit. (many work on a contingency basis).

Basically, if the lawyers have filed a suit, then you should assume the doctor has a legitimate case worth pursuing.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

I find it odd how he can sue Punk for being incompetent lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



johnboy3434 said:


> But who is the mud sticking to? It needs to be this guy in particular, not just anyone prescribing a Z-Pak. I'll give you an example. Let's pretend CM Punk had said this instead, and let's say it's completely false:
> 
> "This guy in my freshman English class was totally a child molester. He was, like, diddling kids left and right, but no one ever reported him for some reason."
> 
> ...


Doesn't make a difference the memes have Amman's face on them even IF Punk didn't mean him, the Z Pac memes are now gonna be there forever on the internet. If he isn't the guy those memes are still gonna damage his cred as people are gonna ASSUME its him and it WILL affect him. As someone else said words can be damaging and plenty of reputations have been destroyed by less


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



nkjimipink said:


> Hope punk ends up broke


This is why wrestling fans aren't taken seriously by anybody, even themselves


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Why is he suing Cabana? He said nothing, practically the entire show. Is he going to sue whoever made the microphone that Punk talked into?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

XPac and 2pac should sue him too.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

:lmao :lmao

I'm sure everyone will jump down my throat defending the bad guy CM Punk.

But is this fucking doctor serious? I don't think Punk would be making up shit about the doctors not treating him correctly.

So this incompetent fuckwit is gonna sue Punk cause Punk called him out for being shit at what he does? :lol

Typical WWE mentality blame everyone else.

If he wasn't such a useless twat he wouldn't have come under fire.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Punk can't be dumb enough to say all that without having the evidence. He has to have medical records of this stuff or his lawyer does. If not then he is dumb and will lose.


Well he did state that Ryback is on steroids and then said he had no evidence, but he knows it when he sees it. That's also defamation of character, and whether you like Ryeback or not that is damaging to his name and potentially his money making ability in the company. Ryback of course is another issue, but he did say things and then claim he had no evidence to support it despite it's potential to damage a person name, and reputation amongst fans.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Yeah1993 said:


> Why is he suing Cabana? He said nothing, practically the entire show. Is he going to sue whoever made the microphone that Punk talked into?


Yeah that confuses me. Must be because he gave Punk the avenue to say what he did, but I don't see how that'll fly in court.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

It is kind of funny how over a year ago Punk left the WWE & so many people were criticizing him for being a whiner, baby etc. Guy does an interview or two telling his side of the story, that's it.

Over a year later & the WWE, it's fans etc. just can't stop talking about the guy. It's like now that Punk is gone nobody has anything to cry & bitch about ... but yet those criers & bitchers were the ones calling Punk a crier & bitcher.

I don't get it.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

CM Punk made a slanderous claim about the doctor. I wouldn't go about suing CM Punk(as I'm not the type of person to sue, love your enemies), however CM Punk has in fact made slanderous claims about the Doctor which can affect his career and Ryback(Claimed Ryback does steroids despite WWE testing) which can also affect his career.

CM Punk's claims on his podcast were refuted bullshit, dude quit because he wasn't main event, and that's his fault for not drawing.


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Simply Flawless said:


> Doesn't make a difference the memes have Amman's face on them even IF Punk didn't mean him, the Z Pac memes are now gonna be there forever on the internet. If he isn't the guy those memes are still gonna damage his cred as people are gonna ASSUME its him and it WILL affect him. As someone else said words can be damaging and plenty of reputations have been destroyed by less


Yes, the memes have Amman's face on them. The memes Punk did not make, nor did he order them to be made. The memes that are not and never will be CM Punk's legal responsibility.

Again, if the doctor could not be identified based on Punk's comments without additional non-public information, then other people's detective work cannot be pinned on Punk in court. Could someone listen to the podcast again and list the information given about the doctor so we can settle this part of the argument?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



LPPrince said:


> Yeah that confuses me. Must be because he gave Punk the avenue to say what he did, but I don't see how that'll fly in court.


Look up defamation law and you'll see that the distributor of (in this case allegedly) defamatory material is also legally responsible.

Even message boards can be sued for giving the platform to "broadcast" (as in widely distribute) defamation.

If, when he was on TV, Larry King had interviewed someone on CNN and that someone named you or I as being a participant in the 9/11 attacks, we could sue the person who said it, CNN and probably Larry King.

The idea behind that is that the defamation would not have damaged the reputation if it had not been widely distributed (via the internet, TV, newspaper, book, etc.) in the first place. And that there is some level of responsibility involved in giving the mic to someone who may do that -- in this case, I'm sure the doctor's lawyers will assert, especially so since Colt is Punk's best friend and he probably had heard Punk rant on this subject before and had a very good idea of what he might say about it.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> It is kind of funny how over a year ago Punk left the WWE & so many people were criticizing him for being a whiner, baby etc. Guy does an interview or two telling his side of the story, that's it.
> 
> Over a year later & the WWE, it's fans etc. just can't stop talking about the guy. It's like now that Punk is gone nobody has anything to cry & bitch about ... but yet those criers & bitchers were the ones calling Punk a crier & bitcher.
> 
> I don't get it.


For 10 months Punk copped it on here about whatever everyone claimed him to be assumed they knew the story.

The guy went through shit a good year or two towards the end and he had every reason to fuck off and tell his story. When he did most people praised him for a few weeks and now his making a career elsewhere everyone's back on the hate train.

People on here can go on all they like but one thing for certain is he is now and will be for a long time a very hot topic. Some love him some hate him but the continual topics about him, hate pitched towards him is kinda boring and repetitive. I love the guy and think his a quality talent but enough is enough and it probably is time to move on now.

He had his reasons for leaving, no one knows what shit he was going through mentally, physically etc yet everyone wants to assume and make out like what he did was criminal.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Saintpat said:


> Look up defamation law and you'll see that the distributor of (in this case allegedly) defamatory material is also legally responsible.
> 
> Even message boards can be sued for giving the platform to "broadcast" (as in widely distribute) defamation.
> 
> ...


Alright, that makes sense. Cheers.


----------



## johnboy3434 (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Saintpat said:


> Look up defamation law and you'll see that the distributor of (in this case allegedly) defamatory material is also legally responsible.
> 
> Even message boards can be sued for giving the platform to "broadcast" (as in widely distribute) defamation.
> 
> ...


That makes sense, but what's the upper limit on it? Could you sue ISPs for not blocking access to Cabana's site? Could you sue iTunes for carrying the podcast?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

The problem is Punk doesn't know what he's talking about and suggested the doctor was being grossly negligent with him when in all reality he was likely following standard protocol. Even if the doctor's initial treatment was wrong that doesn't mean it was incompetent. You can tell Punk had no clue what he was talking about when he suggested that Z packs where used to his treat his fatty deposit or whatever. That's not case. Z Packs are used to treat staph infections which Punk actually had only he had the MSR superbug or whatever it is which is immune to it. So he required a different treatment. That doesn't necessarily make the doctor negligent or incompetent unless it was a continued ignorance to the situation which only Punk and the doctor know and that will be determined in court I guess.

I doubt the doctor will win but it may be a fight worth taking due to the nature of Punk's accusations.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Classic Wrestle Forum


Taking CM Punk's word as Gospel as if it came from the fucking Bible. This all comes down to who can proved their side of the story in court, plain and simple.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Yeah1993 said:


> Why is he suing Cabana? He said nothing, practically the entire show. Is he going to sue whoever made the microphone that Punk talked into?


He'll likely try to sue everyone who listened to it too.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Big Bird said:


> LOL. I love how people are calling Punk the petty one when the Doctor is the one demanding a million dollars because someone said words.


Spoken like someone who has no idea what defamation of character is. You'll make a great lawyer


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Chrome said:


> He'll likely try to sue everyone who listened to it too.


He'll sue whoever agreed with, believed, or didn't correct Punk. And Youtube for allowing it to be on Youtube. And Punk & Cabana's family for allowing them to exist. And himself for not killing Punk so Punk wouldn't be able to say those things in the first place.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

LMFAO 

HAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 

This ain't good for Philip Brooks I'll tell you that much. Never believe someone 100% until they show you proof. 

I told you all I smelled A-Rod with this chump. Here we go.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



r0scoe said:


> You do t think Vince will pay for the lawyer just to spite punk?


When it comes to defamation of character Punk isn't going to get hit with shit. I can almost guarantee it. He explained what happened and said that he thinks he's the shittiest doctor. That's his opinion. If I said you're a shitty poster you can't sue me for it.

If what he said was wrong, he might have something but it's really hard to prove it even if Punk was wrong.

Defamation" is a catch-all term for any statement that hurts someone's reputation. Written defamation is called "libel," and spoken defamation is called "slander." Defamation is not a crime, but it is a "tort" (a civil wrong, rather than a criminal wrong). A person who has been defamed can sue the person who did the defaming. (For in-depth information on defamation claims, check out Nolo's Defamation, Libel & Slander section.)

Defamation law tries to balance competing interests: On the one hand, people should not ruin others' lives by telling lies about them; but on the other hand, people should be able to speak freely without fear of litigation over every insult, disagreement, or mistake. Political and social disagreement is important in a free society, and we obviously don't all share the same opinions or beliefs. For instance, political opponents often reach opposite conclusions from the same facts, and editorial cartoonists often exaggerate facts to make their point.
What the victim must prove to establish that defamation occurred

The law of defamation varies from state to state, but there are some generally accepted rules. If you believe you are have been "defamed," to prove it you usually have to show there's been a statement that is all of the following:

published
false
injurious
unprivileged

Let's look at each of these elements in detail.

1. First, the "statement" can be spoken, written, pictured, or even gestured. Because written statements last longer than spoken statements, most courts, juries, and insurance companies consider libel more harmful than slander.

2. "Published" means that a third party heard or saw the statement -- that is, someone other than the person who made the statement or the person the statement was about. "Published" doesn't necessarily mean that the statement was printed in a book -- it just needs to have been made public through television, radio, speeches, gossip, or even loud conversation. Of course, it could also have been written in magazines, books, newspapers, leaflets, or on picket signs.

3. A defamatory statement must be false -- otherwise it's not considered damaging. Even terribly mean or disparaging things are not defamatory if the shoe fits. Most opinions don't count as defamation because they can't be proved to be objectively false. For instance, when a reviewer says, "That was the worst book I've read all year," she's not defaming the author, because the statement can't be proven to be false.

4. The statement must be "injurious." Since the whole point of defamation law is to take care of injuries to reputation, those suing for defamation must show how their reputations were hurt by the false statement -- for example, the person lost work; was shunned by neighbors, friends, or family members; or was harassed by the press. Someone who already had a terrible reputation most likely won't collect much in a defamation suit.

5. Finally, to qualify as a defamatory statement, the offending statement must be "unprivileged." Under some circumstances, you cannot sue someone for defamation even if they make a statement that can be proved false. For example, witnesses who testify falsely in court or at a deposition can't be sued. (Although witnesses who testify to something they know is false could theoretically be prosecuted for perjury.) Lawmakers have decided that in these and other situations, which are considered "privileged," free speech is so important that the speakers should not be constrained by worries that they will be sued for defamation. Lawmakers themsleves also enjoy this privilege: They aren't liable for statements made in the legislative chamber or in official materials, even if they say or write things that would otherwise be defamatory.
Public officials and figures have a harder time proving defamation

The public has a right to criticize the people who govern them, so the least protection from defamation is given to public officials. When officials are accused of something that involves their behavior in office, they have to prove all of the above elements of defamation and they must also prove that the defendant acted with "actual malice." (For a definition of actual malice, see the "History of Defamation and the First Amendment, below.")

People who aren't elected but who are still public figures because they are influential or famous -- like movie stars -- also have to prove that defamatory statements were made with actual malice, in most cases.

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/defamation-law-made-simple-29718.html


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Defamation is hard to win because you have to prove that the person was knowingly lying. 

If Punk can get the doctor he went to after to testify then he'll be ok.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

i call bullshit, punk didn't mention him by name and even if it did no one cares, it's not like we work for wwe.....

IF this is true he really must be a shit doctor because if he was a good doctor he would be earning money by working like the rest of us have too, not suing someone over petty bullshit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



metr0man said:


> Defamation is hard to win because you have to prove that the person was knowingly lying.
> 
> If Punk can get the doctor he went to after to testify then he'll be ok.


Yeah Z-Pack is finished if Punk's doctor testifies.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Whats wrong with america? All I hear is sue this sue that. No such thing as suing exists in sweden. You either commit a crime or you dont. How can it be illegal to SAY something about someone?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Love that most of you are calling him Dr. Z-Pack instead of Amann.

That might even add to the doc's argument.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



LPPrince said:


> Love that most of you are calling him Dr. Z-Pack instead of Amann.
> 
> That might even add to the doc's argument.


This


Irony of everyone calling the doc an idiot based on Punk's words while claiming he has no case.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Geeks using the defamation of character argument when he'll have to PROVE that what Punk said wasn't true :kobe9


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Whats wrong with america? All I hear is sue this sue that. No such thing as suing exists in sweden. You either commit a crime or you dont. How can it be illegal to SAY something about someone?


You allow Muslims to legally rape but you forbid any other race from doing it... Sweden is the last country that should cast judgment on anyone ffs 

you're not even loyal to your own people.... that's nothing to be proud off,

atleast the states doesn't submit to racism like you're shitty country has... and feminism on top of it......

Sweden is a shit hole I have more respect for the shit I took this mourning



hell I have more respect for the muslims who still live in the middle east, atleast their not hypocrites like the rest of the people who follow that cult...... atleast they are loyal to their own kind and country


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



johnboy3434 said:


> That makes sense, but what's the upper limit on it? Could you sue ISPs for not blocking access to Cabana's site? Could you sue iTunes for carrying the podcast?


I doubt it, as those carriers have no control or foreknowledge of content. That's sort of like saying can you sue the postal service for delivering a letter that has defamatory contents.


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Whats wrong with america? All I hear is sue this sue that. No such thing as suing exists in sweden. You either commit a crime or you dont. How can it be illegal to SAY something about someone?


If someone lies about you in a public manner and it damages your reputation it makes sense to me that they could be held liable. The key here is that the guy has to prove that Punk lied and that it damaged his reputation.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



nkjimipink said:


> Hope punk ends up broke



Phil Broke:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Poor Punk


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> You allow Muslims to legally rape but you forbid any other race from doing it... Sweden is the last country that should cast judgment on anyone ffs
> 
> you're not even loyal to your own people.... that's nothing to be proud off,
> 
> ...



Muslims allowed to rape? What world do you live in? Stay the fuck off the internet dude you sound crazy. Agreed about extreme feminism and racism though. However the grown racism is due to people like you spewing out bullshit like that against muslims and other minorities.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Well lets hope it is not true... for Doc.Z, if CM Punk was lying then well he deserves to pay up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Geeks using the defamation of character argument when he'll have to PROVE that what Punk said wasn't true :kobe9


Exactly. Plus if the doctor Punk went to afterwards testifies, it'd be a wrap as he would likely prove that there was some truth to what Punk said, meaning Dr. Z-Pack has no case.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Why did the doctor leave it this long ? did the paper work take months to process ? 

the legal system is a slow one it seems....





Jonasolsson96 said:


> Muslims allowed to rape? What world do you live in? Stay the fuck off the internet dude you sound crazy.


You really shouldn't comment on something you haven't researched especially when you're politically correct, everything you're told is a lie...


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



FoundLacking said:


> If someone lies about you in a public manner and it damages your reputation it makes sense to me that they could be held liable. The key here is that the guy has to prove that Punk lied and that it damaged his reputation.


Yeah I guess that makes sense only not used to it. Would be like making cheating illegal.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Did he even say the doctors name ? Im sure there is more that on doc on staff for the WWE


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



LPPrince said:


> Love that most of you are calling him Dr. Z-Pack instead of Amann.
> 
> That might even add to the doc's argument.


Amman's winning this suit.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> Why did the doctor leave it this long ? did the paper work take months to process ?
> 
> the legal system is a slow one it seems....
> 
> ...


I live here I think I know more then you do. Again muslims allowed to rape? Source?fpalm Its illegal for anyone to rape. Now go watch some hitlervideos on youtube or something and start thinking of some weird conspiracies. Btw im anything but politcly correct. Believe 9/11 was an inside job for example. I question media all the time. However ill always be against racism and dont like when people just say stupid shit with no base in reality.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> Why did the doctor leave it this long ? did the paper work take months to process ?
> 
> the legal system is a slow one it seems....


In legal matters, this isn't a long time -- the podcast was released, IIRC, the night before Thanksgiving ... so three months ago.

He might have met with a number of lawyers before deciding who he wanted to represent him. He might have spent weeks going over the case with them before deciding to proceed.

They might have even ... and this is normally probably the case with defamation ... reached out to Punk (or his lawyer) with a "We won't sue if you publicly apologize and retract the statements" deal.

Or he might have spent three months deciding whether to do it or not. But an allegedly wronged party doesn't have to sue a day or a week or a month after being wronged.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Well lets hope it's not true... for Doc.Z sake, could ruin his career, but if CM Punk was lying then well he deserves to pay up.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

If it is widely known that this doctor is the only wwe physician (and I'm not sure that is the case) then he may have a case. But his burden of proof for something like this would be very high and I doubt it will be successful. He may be doing it simply to save his reputation because by not fighting it perhaps it looks like an admission of guilt which I'm sure isn't good for business. As far as why Cabana is included perhaps the doc's lawyers sent cease & desist letters asking for the material to be removed or edited and Colt refused. Then perhaps if that doesn't happen it opens Colt up to litigation as well, I don't know.

I will say that Punk's story as it relates to the staph infection seemed dubious. The fact that he claimed to be so concerned for his health in one breath then stated that AJ's doc told him he could die and he needed to go to a hospital and Punk says "nah, cut it out, give me a 'script and I'm outtie" in the next breath hurts the credibility of the story. I think Punk could have thrown the health stuff in there to appease wrestling fans that may not have been happy with him taking his ball & going home because he didn't want to work with HHH at WM, especially after the company had given him a 400+ day title run just a year earlier. The whole point of that podcast was to head off the questions about wwe he was going to get during his ufc press junket and to keep as many wrestling fans in his camp as possible to maximize his drawing power in ufc by making him sympathetic.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Well, say this much for the doc: He didn't sue Punk on his wedding anniversary.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

My bet is that the WWE has a non disclosure clause on the settlement Punk received, including settlement details for the allegations of medical malfeasance without admitting liability.

The WWE would then use lawyers to prevent any subpoena from allowing the details of the settlement to be used in court. The doctor would have needed lawyers to examine if the settlement could be suppressed, which would have taken time. 

Otherwise, if the settlement details read in court would prejudice the case against the doctor, since even without admitting liability shows just cause for suspicion.

Another thing to consider,* if* Punk accepted the settlement containing allegations of medical malfeasance without admitting liability, the doctor would need to check if the case for suing could lead to American Medical Association examining charges of negligence. Just to note, criminal charges are dropped in without prejudice settlements - not sure if that applies to the AMA.

Really could damage Dr Z pack if everything is not lined up perfectly - so much so, I expect Vince is behind the move more than the Doc.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Suing for a Million Dollars when you haven't even lost a Dollar from your employer is odd. Amann wasn't fired and he is still employed and getting paid by WWE. He wasn't suspended nor demoted after the accusation nor did WWE publicly claim they will look into the accusation. If CM Punk proves that he did have a staph infection for a long time while in WWE then he can likely countersue WWE and Dr. Amann. 

Perhaps Dr. Amann misdiagnosed CM Punk or perhaps CM Punk mislead about that injury. Point is someone is not telling the truth, and it appears that Amann is pissed. CM Punk pointed out that while in WWE if you have a concussion, the match continues and for the most part that is correct. I am not sure exactly where CM Punk was lying, but it must have been something about the staph infection that irked Dr. Amann. I still find it weird that WWE ignored this accusation. I think Dr. Amann may have opened Pandora's Box. A million dollars may not seem like a lot to WWE, but by WWE allowing their Dr. to personally sue against a comment, may bite them in the ass if Brooks was accurate because I suspect the countersuit/counterclaim will be enormous.

If Brooks was accurate via medical records at time of concern then WWE and Dr. Amann are royally screwed. Obviously, if Dr. Amann provides his diagnosis to the courts and proves that Brooks did not have a staph infection at the time of concern then Brooks will get sued for something, but I doubt the court will award a million dollars for a comment that did not actually harm a reputation because that Doctor is still employeed and was never reprimanded nor suspended nor demoted.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Punk never slandered him he stated his opinion

he said he believed he was definitely a quack and the other stuff

I can say I believe the president should be shot execution style on front lawn of the rose garden next Tuesday at 3pm because he's incompetent mong working for the central bank.

Freedom of speech and opinions are protected under free speech

See Supreme Court Farwell vs Larry Flynt

Flynt claimed as fact Jerry fucked his mother growing up repeatedly. 

Supreme court ruled that opinion of a person regardless how offensive and wrong and untruthful is protected by free speech


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Punk would have sued if there was any truth to his claims. Think about that. 

The doctor is suing him. You never put your medical profession on the line unless you know 1,000% that person is lying.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Pronoss said:


> Punk never slandered him he stated his opinion
> 
> he said he believed he was definitely a quack and the other stuff
> 
> ...


Actually, no ... there is an exception for parody -- and Flint's thing on Falwell was a parody (of both Falwell and a popular advertising campaign at the time).

The defense was that no sane person could believe that what Flint published about Falwell was true ... which Falwell actually admitted on the stand. It didn't defame him because it was so preposterous and absurd that no one could or would take it seriously. Thus, his reputation wasn't damaged.

Many people obviously believe Punk. He wasn't joking or doing a parody.

Totally different situation.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Maybe this Doctor hasn't thought about it very hard.

Things between the WWE and Punk have been quiet and not much shit has been thrown back and forward.

This idiot could make himself more then anything as well as the WWE look like idiots and as it has been said could be counter-sued.

I don't see it ending well for Dr. Z-Pack and he has likely now poked Punk the wrong way especially when Punk seems as though he is content with everything.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Pronoss said:


> Punk never slandered him he stated his opinion
> 
> he said he believed he was definitely a quack and the other stuff
> 
> ...


LOL. Have fun being on a terrorist watch list. It's cute people think freedom of speech protects them.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Maybe Amman did and that's why he stayed quiet, filed the suit, lined up his case, did the back story search because Punk has a history against authority and that can be brought in court now to further his distaste for the doctor in question. 

Again, he could have sued him, but he didn't. Now here in this thread we're calling what Punk said his opinion, when it came out people here called it facts, the media ran w/ it as facts, the crowd at the ppvs cheer Z-pak. How is this man not suppose to sue him? if he is innocent it is his right. And you are fucking with his profession, his career with no proof as of now. 

This further leads me to Dr. Amman is not only going to win the suit but receive the punitive damage $$$ too.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*










Doc.Z-Pack


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

you people are taking this as a joke, this shit just got real. This ain't a small suit.


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

Good I was wondering when it was coming. The doctor no doubt has lost trust of some under his care and for those saying this hasn't defamed or hurt him... do you listen to yourselves and what you say? Do you hear the Z pack chants every time the guy comes out? 

As for the question of why Punk would lie about it? Well saying he left just because he was never going to be top dog is hardly going to endear him to people though I understand some love it.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

This is Dr. Amann's RateMD's page: https://www.ratemds.com/doctor-ratings/125630/Dr-Christopher-Amann-Libertyville-IL.html#

Someone posted a hilarious review on there. :lol


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*

It doesnt matter if what Punk said is true or not. Defamation of character towards a doctor is A BIG FREAKING DEAL. 

Also to all the posters saying Phils lawyer will eat him alive.. you do know WWE can afford and has the best lawyers on the planet right? Likewise Phil has enough money to afford the same

This court battle will be more interesting than any PPV this year IF THIS DOES GO TO COURT. Phil and Doc will most likely settle on a deal


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



freezingtsmoove said:


> It doesnt matter if what Punk said is true or not. Defamation of character towards a doctor is A BIG FREAKING DEAL.
> 
> Also to all the posters saying Phils lawyer will eat him alive.. you do know WWE can afford and has the best lawyers on the planet right? Likewise Phil has enough money to afford the same
> 
> This court battle will be more interesting than any PPV this year IF THIS DOES GO TO COURT. Phil and Doc will most likely settle on a deal


Someone like Punk likely has insurance to cover him for things such as this so it will most likely be his insurance company defending him in this, which also makes it more likely to end in a settlement. 

And for those being quick to say the doctor has no right to do this. Just think for a second about IF Punk did 100% make up a lie here, and you're the doctor in this situation, you seriously just let it go? Even if say it doesn't hurt his actual career, just imagine being him taking all the heat from the public over something that was a lie, you wouldn't want justice against the person who told those lies? Heck even if he did see the 2nd doctor who did actually treat him for Staph that doesn't mean that A) he ever saw the WWE doctor at all, or B) that the Staph was nearly as serious as Punk was saying. From what I read the doctor is saying that Punk never came to him for treatment of the lump/infection at all. Don't forget that this suit also mentions Punk's claim of the doctor not treating him for a concussion, and the doctor is saying in the suit that he had Punk leave the ring after seeing symptoms of a concussion, and requested further testing. I would think the doctor would have documentation on that testing and what was done.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



freezingtsmoove said:


> It doesnt matter if what Punk said is true or not. Defamation of character towards a doctor is A BIG FREAKING DEAL.
> 
> Also to all the posters saying Phils lawyer will eat him alive.. you do know WWE can afford and has the best lawyers on the planet right? Likewise Phil has enough money to afford the same
> 
> *This court battle will be more interesting than any PPV this year IF THIS DOES GO TO COURT.* Phil and Doc will most likely settle on a deal


You're probably right about that tbh. From podcasts, hacking incidents, and now this shit, it seems like everything interesting happens everywhere except on the main shows.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

"witch-doctory bullshit" :booklel


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Reading the doctor's complaint it's going to be a very simple one to prove either way since the doctor said he wasn't aware of Punk's ailment and didn't treat that at all. So if Punk is lying he's f*cked. I'm sure all doctors have medical records and can prove what they did and didn't treat their patient with.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Big Bird said:


> Did Punk even name the guy? Some case.


:jericho2 Do not underestimate Punk. Very intelligent man.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

My initial thought I'd to believe Punk. If the Dr. Was completely competent it doesn't add up that Punk would defame and slander the man. And if any part of Punk's podcast was a lie he is leaving himself open to people not believing anything he said. I know I would doubt it all. Punk was pretty vicious to the man. Why make it up?

I guess time will tell.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

So you sue the guy that you almost got killed? Smooth move Doc unk2


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This will be interesting. 1 question: The fact that all the pics on Punk around this time doesn't show any kind of staph infection (much less a boil type like Punk said needed to be cut off) won't that be used as evidence against Punk? If I remember correctly Punk said the mass was beneath his trunk line but that boils down to your word against mine, right?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If this all has plans to go to court I can see WWE paying the doctor a settlement. This could end up bringing out all the flaws in the wellness program. If it ends up in court then Punk just has to say "you nearly kill me with your incompetence and now you want me to pay you for the privilege" Mcmahon basically confirmed Punk's words when he apologised on Austin's podcast. So this doctor can't do anything unless he wants to be shown he's very incompetent and will result in him not being fit to practice. Case over...Punk wins, wwe gets bad pr, doctor loses his license to practice.

If Punk can't prove it then his lawyers say "they've doctored their books" then they get done for "preventing the course of justice" the punk wins. Every situation punk wins, doctor loses his license and wwe get bad press


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I want these 2 to have a match at WM, then at UFC.

a doctor gimmick who prescribes z-paks for everything. that's new!


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk calling out the wrong names


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

What would the doc gain by suing if he knows he's in the wrong? I say the doc is 100% right. This type of lawsuit could result in the loss of his job if he loses. I say he's got proof and evidence that punk is full of shit on his claims.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love it on here when stuff like this happens. I never knew wwe had so many lawyer and health professional fans


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

People want the doctor to win when Punk almost died? Wtf? Even if you hate the guy, that's just pure idiocy. Punk had every right to talk shit about a guy who almost let him die thinking his staph infection was a fatty deposit -__-


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



freezingtsmoove said:


> It doesnt matter if what Punk said is true or not. Defamation of character towards a doctor is A BIG FREAKING DEAL.
> 
> Also to all the posters saying Phils lawyer will eat him alive.. you do know WWE can afford and has the best lawyers on the planet right? Likewise Phil has enough money to afford the same
> 
> This court battle will be more interesting than any PPV this year IF THIS DOES GO TO COURT. Phil and Doc will most likely settle on a deal


Pretty sure almost dying is more serious than deflamation of character. But probably not according to America's whack justice system.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I hope this arrogant fucking little cunt gets absolutely obliterated in this, so much so he has no choice but to pawn all his fucking comic books and Gracie JJ hoodies. 

Indyrific midget fuck.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk just needs to pay for Johnnie Cochran and he's safe. Too bad he's dead.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DJ2334 said:


> People want the doctor to win when Punk almost died? Wtf? Even if you hate the guy, that's just pure idiocy. Punk had every right to talk shit about a guy who almost let him die thinking his staph infection was a fatty deposit -__-


Cm Punk is a lying son of a bitch.

Do you think the doctor would've sued him if he didn't knew he is 100% right and Phil is full of shit?


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

So many cases filed against wwe about their health care and now one fires back..I expect if Dr loses it'll almost expose the whole health system in wwe and hope they are forced to change it


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Doubt this guy would sue if he didn't think he would win, nor would the WWE legal team let him if there was a chance of losing.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

It would be interesting if he wins.
:heyman6


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



TheBOAT said:


> Cm Punk is a lying son of a bitch.
> 
> Do you think the doctor would've sued him if he didn't knew he is 100% right and Phil is full of shit?


I'll admit that he lied about Ryback, but none of us know for sure if he lied about the doctor or not. And yes, I do think the doctor would go out of his way to do this even if Punk was telling the truth because his reputation has been tarnished. It's almost impossible for Punk to have evidence to support his claim, so that in itself is probably why the American judicial system will side with the doctor unfortunately.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

The doctor has every right to sue if Punk was indeed lying and he has written, documented proof of it. But I don't see the sense in suing Colt Cabana since it's not like he made any statements against the doctor himself. It's not like he had any real way of knowing or verifying any of Punk's statements.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk should have his own doctor that he went to to prove it, so I doubt the WWE gets far with this. Just let Punk move on, fucking get over it. WWE is like a small child or psycho ex, they just won't give up.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



freezingtsmoove said:


> *It doesnt matter if what Punk said is true or not. Defamation of character towards a doctor is A BIG FREAKING DEAL.
> *
> Also to all the posters saying Phils lawyer will eat him alive.. you do know WWE can afford and has the best lawyers on the planet right? Likewise Phil has enough money to afford the same
> 
> This court battle will be more interesting than any PPV this year IF THIS DOES GO TO COURT. Phil and Doc will most likely settle on a deal


But if it's true how is it defamation? It it's true it's stating facts. If you fuck up and I tell you did a fucking awful job I still should be the one sueing!

I doubt Punk is lieing, why would he? But I also don't believe Z Pack would sue unless he just wants to settle...


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Don't know if posted but anyways


> - As PWMania.com reported, WWE’s Dr. Chris Amann filed a defamation lawsuit against CM Punk and Colt Cabana today for comments made during their Art of Wrestling podcast made back during Thanksgiving weekend. Amann is seeking more than $1 million in compensatory damages as well as an undetermined amount of punitive damages. He claims the statements made by Punk and Cabana were false, defamatory and put him in a false light by insinuating a lack of “integrity … and/or inability or lack of competence to perform his professional duties as a medical doctor.”
> 
> Amann’s suit includes a detailed transcript from the podcast. The suit also points out that the podcast has been streamed more than 1 million times on YouTube and more than 10,000 times on SoundCloud, in addition to downloads on other platforms.
> 
> ...













If it comes out Punk was lying I would freakin die


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk didnt mention him by name, so the guy really has no case, plus this is the last thing the WWE wants since if this goes to court, the courts will look into untreated cases of conclusions and other things. its also bad for the WWE since Vicera's wife is currently suing the WWE for lack of medical attention to his concussions that she claims caused his death.

Plus all Punk has to do to prove the staph infect is give the medial records of the DR that treated him.

All Punk has to do is show a history of the WWEs Drs mistreating concussions and the WWE is screwed, it will open up the floodgates for the WWE getting sued by past wrestlers.





brandiexoxo said:


> What would the doc gain by suing if he knows he's in the wrong? I say the doc is 100% right. This type of lawsuit could result in the loss of his job if he loses. I say he's got proof and evidence that punk is full of shit on his claims.


If the DR brushed off Punk and never treated him, that would mean there is no evidence Punk ever went to him, that is why the DR can lie.
Punk just needs to show that he had the Staph infection and that he had to go to another DR to get it taken care of.

Plus Like I said Punks lawyers just need to show past history of the WWE not taking care of this kind of stuff and ignoring concussions and the WWE and its DR is screwed.




redban said:


> It doesn't work like that. Litigation is a long, difficult, tiresome process. You don't go ahead with a suit unless you feel you have a shot. Civil lawyers don't truly get paid _unless_ they win a suit. (many work on a contingency basis).
> 
> Basically, if the lawyers have filed a suit, then you should assume the doctor has a legitimate case worth pursuing.


You are kidding right? Lawyers sue all the time , they don't care if they don't think they can win they still get paid.
People sue all the time for things they have no chance of winning but lawyers take those cases anyway.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk didnt mention him by name, so the guy really has no case, plus this is the last thing the WWE wants since if this goes to court, the courts will look into untreated cases of conclusions and other things. its also bad for the WWE since Vicera's wife is currently suing the WWE for lack of medical attention to his concussions that she claims caused his death.
> 
> Plus all Punk has to do to prove the staph infect is give the medial records of the DR that treated him.


Lol it really doesn't work that way. And the guy wouldn't do it if WWE didn't let him first,so it seems like they do have a case. Exactly that's the right time to prove in court that their doctors and competent.And even if Punk prove that he had staph infection,that doesn't mean shit because he still have to prove the doctor didn't treat it even if he was ask to,which the doc say he wasn't.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



iAMcaMMAdian said:


> This is Dr. Amann's RateMD's page: https://www.ratemds.com/doctor-ratings/125630/Dr-Christopher-Amann-Libertyville-IL.html#
> 
> Someone posted a hilarious review on there. :lol


Seems Mr Amman's not very good at spotting ACL tears either:



> Dr. Amann misdiagnosed my daughter's ACL tear. He thought it may be a pulled hamstring and said let pain be her guide. She rested it & tried to play 2 weeks later, only to have her knee give out from under her again during a game. This caused her to lose over a month where she could have been on the way to surgery and recovery. I have since learned that a good athletic trainer, let alone a sports doctor, can initially spot a torn ACL via the Lachman test (typicall followed up with an MRI). We went to another doc in the practice, who knew it was ACL within a minute. I like Dr. Amann's manner & personality, but to work in an orthopedic practice and not even look for an ACL tear in a knee that is in pain due to a sports injury is baffling.


Wonder if he sued this reviewer .


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



sesshomaru said:


> I want these 2 to have a match at WM, then at UFC.
> 
> a doctor gimmick who prescribes z-paks for everything. that's new!


And he can be a face and hand out Z-paks to the fans. 



:grin2: Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I feel sorry for Punk more than ever lately. His dreams were crushed, his passion was killed, his fans turned on him, and now he's getting sued over a podcast? This doctor can go fuck himself.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Its a work


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Zarra said:


> Lol it really doesn't work that way. And the guy wouldn't do it if WWE didn't let him first,so it seems like they do have a case. Exactly that's the right time to prove in court that their doctors and competent.And even if Punk prove that he had staph infection,that doesn't mean shit because he still have to prove the doctor didn't treat it even if he was ask to,which the doc say he wasn't.


If Punk had to go to another DR to get it taken care of the WWE Dr didn't take care of it now did he?
And this DR can sue all he wants without the WWEs approval if he thinks he hurt his practice and cost him money. The WWE has NOTHING to do with that and has no say in it at all.

And yes the DR can claim Punk never asked him about it, Punk can claim he did and its Punks word against the DRs. Then WHAT?

it would come down to who the jury believes. And if Punk had to go to another DR to get it taken care of, why wouldn't they side with Punk? Why would Punk not get it taken care of the WWE doctors?

that is what the WWE DR would have to prove when asked that.

Punk would just have to argue the WWE DR was not taking care of the issue so he went for another opinion, then got it taken care of.

How does that even hurt the DR? People go to 2nd or 3rd opinions all the time for DRs. But you don't see the first or 2nd DR sueing when the 3rd DR says oh we need to operate on you or you could stroke or die of we don't.

Then you tell other people that story. You think the first two DRS can sue if they claim they never said they shouldn't operate?


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Captain Edd said:


> Its a work


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I don't even remember Punk mentioning which doctor it was.

Also, 'muricans sue over everything. Please stop guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Karma101 said:


> I don't even remember Punk mentioning which doctor it was.
> 
> Also, 'muricans sue over everything. Please stop guys.


He didnt say his name. He just said the WWE medical staff.
that could be any number of people.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> If Punk had to go to another DR to get it taken care of the WWE Dr didn't take care of it now did he?
> And this DR can sue all he wants without the WWEs approval if he thinks he hurt his practice and cost him money. The WWE has NOTHING to do with that and has no say in it at all.
> 
> And yes the DR can claim Punk never asked him about it, Punk can claim he did and its Punks word against the DRs. Then WHAT?
> ...


Maybe because Punk was shiting on his entire practice for 30 minutes on a podcast :lol Don't get me wrong,I'm not saying Punk was lying and that DR is amazing guy but I don't think he will file a lawsuit if he didn't think he will win and have the evidence for it. But than again, why would Punk lie if he knew the DR can prove he is..? Interesting.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

America is just a petty country suing people for absolute shit whatever happened to freedom of speech basic human rights people whats wrong with the new generation I understand why WWE is PG blame your Country not Cena. These days when a person express they opinions its held against them and always taken out of context and just want to sue other people WOW.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Is he stupid? 
Punk just needs to produce the evidence from AJ's doctor, which documents the treatment for staph, corroborating both health negligence and date of the injury. Further evidence would then be obtained by testimony from his co-workers.

This will open a can of worms that WWE would like remained closed. You think Punk is dumb enough not to have a lawyer filter his comments before they aired on the podcast.

Seems bullying for a settle and WWE trying to sabotage Punk's UFC career.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Zarra said:


> Maybe because Punk was shiting on his entire practice for 30 minutes on a podcast :lol Don't get me wrong,I'm not saying Punk was lying and that DR is amazing guy but I don't think he will file a lawsuit if he didn't think he will win and have the evidence for it. But than again, why would Punk lie if he knew the DR can prove he is..? Interesting.


the lawsuit is BS.

Punk said he went to the WWE DR about the lump on his back. Punk said the DR told him that it was just a fatty tissue and unless it hurt there was no point in removing it.
So Punk quit the WWE then it got worse so he went to another DR and that DR said they needed to remove it now because he could die from it.
So he had it removed.

not sure how the WWE DR can sue for any of that even if the WWE DR wants to claim oh Punk never came to him about it. Its basically Punks words against the Drs word.

We do need way more information on this since we jus know the DR is claiming Punk never came to him but Punk claims he did.
Punk never even mentioned the name of the DR, so is this even the guy that Punk went to> Did he ask any other staff member of the WWE?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



TheBOAT said:


> Cm Punk is a lying son of a bitch.
> 
> Do you think the doctor would've sued him if he didn't knew he is 100% right and Phil is full of shit?





brandiexoxo said:


> What would the doc gain by suing if he knows he's in the wrong? I say the doc is 100% right. This type of lawsuit could result in the loss of his job if he loses. I say he's got proof and evidence that punk is full of shit on his claims.


It's cute how some of you are so naive with lawsuits if you think that. The doctor may think he has no chance of losing, but it doesn't mean he isn't bullshitting.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I've been sued before. No laughing matter. After saving New York City from the Sumerian demi-god Gozer, me and my boys, the Ghostbusters, were sued for property damage and forced out of business when they banned us from investigating anything even remotely paranormal. Well, that came back to bite the Big Apple right in the ass! Long story short, when the supernatural shit hit the fan five years later, who did they call?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him without knowing what happened and setting aside the legal ramifications and aspects for a second, surely to Christ the guy must have some merit behind what he's saying when it's fucking happening before our very eyes in this thread.

Right from the beginning I always suspected Punk's claims were fishy because he contradicts nearly everything he says. He refused to run the ropes as the second stage of concussion testing and then actually blamed WWE for not handling his concussion correctly. He talks himself up as some tough guy Harley Race who can work through injuries and then again blames WWE for not handling his treatment correctly. He has this lump on his back that he knows is causing him serious pain and he obviously has a serious lack of faith in WWE medical yet he never goes out of his way to ask anybody else about it until however many months later when he knows something is very wrong. He says he was working with people who tried to kill him and that he's had multiple concussions but then he signs for UFC lol. How can any rational person listen to what he's saying and not think he's talking a little bit of bullshit here? 

Regardless, it will be interesting to see what comes of this. I don't think Amaan would pursue this if he didn't think he had a case. I don't know the legalities, my Tort class happened years ago now, but this should be easily proved by either side. Either Amaan has the documentation to meet the burden of proof or he doesn't. The fact that he's acting alone seems to me like the guy doesn't appreciate his professional reputation being dragged through the mud and I don't blame him for a second, especially if he's in the right. 

I think that something obviously happened and Punk did have something because I can't see him being stupid enough to tell bare faced lies like this. But then again he did it to Ryback who has come out and denied any of what Punk said ever happened. Road Dogg has come out and denied some of what Punk said happened. HHH has supported Punk's own claims that he never spoke out and told WWE when something was wrong with him. Despite his many rally cries of being the victim he goes on to contradict nearly everything he says himself never mind other people doing it. 

The fact that so many people blindly follow this guy is astonishing considering how much of a hypocrite he is but he plays the martyr well. Who knows how this will all turn out. While I do think there are a lot of inconsistencies regarding things Punk said, I just can't see him being stupid enough to go all in on WWE Medical without being able to back it up so I'm torn. I guess we'll find out the truth soon enough although it is nice to see that along with medical health care professionals and accomplished businessmen we can also add experienced lawyers to the resume of WF members. What an educated bunch we are.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Edynol said:


> Well yeah I agree. I'm no lawyer and never studied law, just going by what I have heard from others. But the way I see it, if Punk did have proof, if it is even true to begin with, he would have filed to get more money out of WWE. I know I would if I were in his shoes and someone did that to me and almost killed me.


IMO, this could have been part of Punk's settlement case with WWE. He probably mentioned stuff like this, and said that if they tried to sue him, he'd counter-sue over all of this shit. There's a reason why WWE quietly went away.

Also, it's a smart PR tactic to file a lawsuit like this doctor is doing, to make yourself look innocent. Celebrities do this against publications all of the time. They'll then quietly drop the lawsuit, because they know that they don't have a leg to stand on. Their sole purpose for filing the lawsuit was for the headlines. It's a diversionary tactic.

Not saying that's the case here. Maybe the doctor really feels that he was wronged. I just think it's important to keep an eye on whether lawsuits like this are actually followed through or not, not just if they are filed. 

Though obviously sometimes people do drop suits for legitimate reasons too. They may be in the right, but feel it's not worth the time or money for an unsure outcome.


----------



## Skronk (Jan 2, 2015)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I believe Punk, when he made that podcast he wasn't doing it for personal gain. He could have sold his story but he chose to give it to us for free and discuss it with a good friend. 

The doctor's sole purpose for this lawsuit is personal gain, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him without knowing what happened and setting aside the legal ramifications and aspects for a second, surely to Christ the guy must have some merit behind what he's saying when it's fucking happening before our very eyes in this thread.
> 
> Right from the beginning I always suspected Punk's claims were fishy because he contradicts nearly everything he says. He refused to run the ropes as the second stage of concussion testing and then actually blamed WWE for not handling his concussion correctly. He talks himself up as some tough guy Harley Race who can work through injuries and then again blames WWE for not handling his treatment correctly. He has this lump on his back that he knows is causing him serious pain and he obviously has a serious lack of faith in WWE medical yet he never goes out of his way to ask anybody else about it until however many months later when he knows something is very wrong. He says he was working with people who tried to kill him and that he's had multiple concussions but then he signs for UFC lol. How can any rational person listen to what he's saying and not think he's talking a little bit of bullshit here?
> 
> ...


But then again, that's just Punk's word against Ryback's, and it has been reported before that Ryback has botched spots with other stars in the ring not just Punk.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

^^^^ Punk said he thought Ryback was trying to intentionally injure him. Everybody botches. Nobody else has come out and said they thought Ryback was unsafe or that he was intentionally trying to hurt them. 



Skronk said:


> I believe Punk, when he made that podcast he wasn't doing it for personal gain. He could have sold his story but he chose to give it to us for free and discuss it with a good friend.
> 
> The doctor's sole purpose for this lawsuit is personal gain, nothing more and nothing less.


Except for the fact that not even a week later he announces that he's signing with UFC. The whole thing was a carefully planned publicity stunt that he even broke into 2 parts to keep the momentum flowing and then soon after released a line of t-shirts. I don't blame the guy because it was a genius move but the fact that he had the nerve to call Vince's apology on Austin's podcast a publicity stunt mere days before his UFC announcement is a joke and is just another example of him being a hypocrite.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Peter Venkman said:


> I've been sued before. No laughing matter. After saving New York City from the Sumerian demi-god Gozer, me and my boys, the Ghostbusters, were sued for property damage and forced out of business when they banned us from investigating anything even remotely paranormal. Well, that came back to bite the Big Apple right in the ass! Long story short, when the supernatural shit hit the fan five years later, who did they call?


Four women who know nothing about ghost hunting?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him without knowing what happened and setting aside the legal ramifications and aspects for a second, surely to Christ the guy must have some merit behind what he's saying when it's fucking happening before our very eyes in this thread.
> 
> Right from the beginning I always suspected Punk's claims were fishy because he contradicts nearly everything he says. He refused to run the ropes as the second stage of concussion testing and then actually blamed WWE for not handling his concussion correctly. He talks himself up as some tough guy Harley Race who can work through injuries and then again blames WWE for not handling his treatment correctly. He has this lump on his back that he knows is causing him serious pain and he obviously has a serious lack of faith in WWE medical yet he never goes out of his way to ask anybody else about it until however many months later when he knows something is very wrong. He says he was working with people who tried to kill him and that he's had multiple concussions but then he signs for UFC lol. How can any rational person listen to what he's saying and not think he's talking a little bit of bullshit here?
> 
> ...



If Punk knows he has a concussion why would you need to run the ropes? And running the ropes its a STUPID TEST to test for concussions.
He was basically pointing out their test are not strict enough and that people with concussions can pass those tests even though they shouldn't be.

Punk said the WWE was making him work though those injuries and they even were calling him back early even though they knew he was still recovering. Punk was saying he just had to tough it out and work trough it.

You do know concussions go away right? People who play football get concussions all the time and still well play football after they recover. Sometimes even a week later.
Your UFC argument makes zero sense. Its not like Punk has a concussion right now and is going to fight a match in UFC.

As for Punk waiting many months to get it taken care of. That is because at first it was just annoying, and he wanted it removed. He claims the WWE Drs said it doesn't need to be removed.

so after a few months it get much bette and it hurts much worse so he goes to another DR to get it looked at.
People do that shit all the time. How is that fishy? 

Not sure how is professional rep was dragged through the mud. I mean Punk never named him, and most people who go to him are probably not even wrestling fans so how would he even lose business over this?

That is the main thing he has to prove that because of what Punk said, who didnt name him, were able to figure out who Punk was talking about and that in turn affected his practice because what Punk said was not true.

That is going to be super difficult to prove because people in his practice that have I'm for a DR would have to have heard Punks podcast, then do some digging to find out who Punk was talking about. THEN have those people stop going to him or have it affect him in a negative way. 


How do you know what Punk said about Ryback said isn't true? Because Ryback denied it LOL

as for HHH claiming Punk never came out and said anything to him (HHH) when something was wrong, yeah that is because Punk hated HHH and would go to Vince directly.

Not sure how you are claiming any of this is blindly following Punk. 

You really think the WWE medical staff is GREAT considering all the things that have gone on the past 20 years or more with it?

WE all know the wellness policy is a joke.

This lawsuit could be very bad for the WWE.

I still say Vince is going to settle this for Punk before it even reaches trial. No way Vince wants his medical records looked at.

Vince will settle out of court and the headline will just read WWE DRS settles case out of court with CM PUNK for an undisclosed amount, so the DR saves face and Punk won't pay a dime, Vince will.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



peowulf said:


> Four women who know nothing about ghost hunting?


Don't get me started on that, man. I'm all up for chicks who can kick some spectral ass but there is, was, and will only ever be one team of paranormal shit-kickers worthy of the Ghostbusters name and that's me and my boys: Ray, Egon and Winston. We're the best, fuck the rest!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Skronk said:


> I believe Punk, when he made that podcast he wasn't doing it for personal gain. He could have sold his story but he chose to give it to us for free and discuss it with a good friend.
> 
> The doctor's sole purpose for this lawsuit is personal gain, nothing more and nothing less.


Especially since he is also suing Colt which is a joke.

Colt was the interviewer. He had nothing to do with what Punk was saying, he was just asking the questions.

It makes the DR look bad by also naming Colt in the suit.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

The Punk haters wish they could sue Punk.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Closed and shut case that Amann would win so easily, that Punk will probably settle out of court seeing as 1 mil probably isn't much to him right now.

The issue of misdiagnosis and not prescribing the right medication for a staph infection has already been shot down, as Zpac is EXACTLY what you do prescribe for staph.

It's a simple libel case that Punk can't win due to being completely wrong and making slanderous remarks about Amann.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Crasp said:


> Closed and shut case that Amann would win so easily, that Punk will probably settle out of court seeing as 1 mil probably isn't much to him right now.
> 
> The issue of misdiagnosis and not prescribing the right medication for a staph infection has already been shot down, as Zpac is EXACTLY what you do prescribe for staph.
> 
> It's a simple libel case that Punk can't win due to being completely wrong and making slanderous remarks about Amann.


it does not work on all cases of Staph, like the kind Punk had. the why the infection got worse.

All the DR had to do is remove it like Punk claimed he wanted but the DR didnt, accordion to Punk.


http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/staph-infections/basics/definition/con-20031418


"Treatment usually involves antibiotics and drainage of the infected area. However, some staph infections no longer respond to common antibiotics."


So how was Punk wrong again? The DR didnt even drain it like he was supposed to.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Seems like Amann is outright denying Punk ever even showed him a lump. 



> Defamation lawsuit pits WWE doctor against two wrestlers
> February 19, 2015 5:20 PM
> By Bethany Krajelis
> 
> ...


There it all is, the crux of his suit. If Amann can prove Punk never showed him a lump and that he never prescribed anything then I guess that's that. If he can't though, then maybe we'll get a juicy trial after all.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

^They better hope that they're clean as a whistle, because ALL and ANY of their medical malpractice will come out in trial. And if they have steroid knowledge....

This is exactly why I think that Vince will bury any lawsuit attempt from actually going forward, but what do I know.

Also, if it ever did go all of the way, I bet that Colt would be removed from the suit. If I'm not mistaken, you have to prove that Colt KNOWINGLY told mistruths. If he believed Punk's story, I don't really see what they could get him on. Maybe for not saying "allegedly", lol. 

Perhaps it's a way to get to Punk, knowing that Punk would not want his friend to get in trouble for something that's really about him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Look people if Doc and his Lawyers didn't think think they had a case against punk then they wouldn't be suing him end of story. Obviously they have something so they are going after him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



LilOlMe said:


> ^They better hope that they're clean as a whistle, because ALL and ANY of their medical malpractice will come out in trial. And if they have steroid knowledge....
> 
> This is exactly why I think that Vince will bury any lawsuit attempt from actually going forward, but what do I know.
> 
> ...


The DR said the reason he is suing Colt is because he said "hear the struggle” in what Brooks was saying so they could understand why he retired."

That is a blanket statement. how is that defaming the doctor? The only way they could get Colt is if he knew Punk was lying and the dr will never be able to prove that. 

The Dr saying that makes him sound petty and like he is trying to make money off of this instead of clearing his name. 

He still has to prove that what Punk said cost him money and impacted his practice negativly .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



LilOlMe said:


> ^They better hope that they're clean as a whistle, because ALL and ANY of their medical malpractice will come out in trial. And if they have steroid knowledge....
> 
> This is exactly why I think that Vince will bury any lawsuit attempt from actually going forward, but what do I know.
> 
> ...


Maybe WWE are able to steer clear since Amann filed the suit and it's between Punk, Cabana and him. Amaan has to meet the burden of proof and will likely bring forward evidence directly relating to this one incident. There's no need for WWE's entire medical history to be brought forward since the burden is on Amann. If he can prove it without bringing all that forward then I can't see an obvious precedent where WWE will be forced to get involved beyond providing medical documentation. But who knows what legalities are involved in something like this. It might turn out to be and open and shut case where it's proven one of Amann or Punk is lying or it could drag out into a messy ass battle that I'm sure WWE wants to avoid at all costs. If Amann is saying that Punk never came to him with a lump on his back though you have to believe that he has something there to prove it otherwise he is an idiot or he has gotten rid of medical records to his own benefit which is bound to have consequences?? I don't know.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> Maybe WWE are able to steer clear since Amann filed the suit and it's between Punk, Cabana and him. Amaan has to meet the burden of proof and will likely bring forward evidence directly relating to this one incident. There's no need for WWE's entire medical history to be brought forward since the burden is on Amann. If he can prove it without bringing all that forward then I can't see an obvious precedent where WWE will be forced to get involved beyond providing medical documentation. But who knows what legalities are involved in something like this. It might turn out to be and open and shut case where it's proven one of Amann or Punk is lying or it could drag out into a messy ass battle that I'm sure WWE wants to avoid at all costs. If Amann is saying that Punk never came to him with a lump on his back though you have to believe that he has something there to prove it otherwise he is an idiot or he has gotten rid of medical records to his own benefit which is bound to have consequences?? I don't know.


Well Punk could have just gone to him and he looked at it backstage and claimed oh its fine take a few of these and give him some pills. 
He wouldn't write down anything like that if he was not going to operate or take any action.

Its not like when you or i go to the ER or a DR visit and they book it for insurance reasons.
Maybe that is why Amann can claim well there is no record of Punk coming to see me. but if he does that , and Punk did see him, Punk can just show how other wrestlers have seen him but there is no record of that as well.

If Amann wrote a prescription all Punk has to do is show them the perspiration written out and that is that. but if the DR just gave him some pills without writing it out, then that could be super bad for the WWE and Amann.
Unless its just those sample ones that you get when you go to walk in clinics.

That could be why the DR thinks he can get away iwht lying (if he is lying) about Punk not seeing him.

But if this is how the WWE does business , there is no way Vince wants this getting out.

It will be interesting either way.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Problem is I reckon CM Punk can prove he went to see a doctor outside of the WWE, but I don't think he can prove he asked for help from the doctors within the WWE because I doubt they keep a record of every time they see a wrestler. Even if there is no proof he saw the doctor how can the doctor prove he has loss of earnings, he still works for the WWE doesn't he?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well if Punk can bring proof from the doctor that cut his staph infection then this wwe doctor is going down along with his z pack.

And punk didn't mention names so um why this doctor getting defensive


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

As a huge Punk fan and a medical student, I feel Amann's is totally correct here. Absolutely no medical professional no matter how poorly trained would prescribe antibiotics for a concussion under any conditions. It is incredibly frustrating how patients bend the truth about doctors for their own means. Punk should have kept his mouth shut here and/or sued for malpractice privately if he felt so strongly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



mr.socko2101 said:


> As a huge Punk fan and a medical student, I feel Amann's is totally correct here. Absolutely no medical professional no matter how poorly trained would prescribe antibiotics for a concussion under any conditions. It is incredibly frustrating how patients bend the truth about doctors for their own means. Punk should have kept his mouth shut here and/or sued for malpractice privately if he felt so strongly.


You are getting confused. The concussion and the staph infection are two different things.

Punk was given meds for his staph infection but it had no effect, the dr should have drained it but didnt (according to punk).

The concussion thing is, Punk said he got a concussion, then took the WWE concussion test and passed. He said he had a concussion and that their testing was BS, so they wanted him to run the ropes as another test to see if he had a concussion and Punk said NO just write down that i have a concussion and that he doesn't need a stupid running the ropes test to prove that because he basically know his body and he has a concussion.


Punks point was those are two examples of how he was misdiagnosed and how the WWEs concussion test is weak as hell and they pass people even though they have a concussion.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> You are getting confused. The concussion and the staph infection are two different things.
> 
> Punk was given meds for his staph infection but it had no effect, the dr should have drained it but didnt (according to punk).
> 
> ...


My bad. :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If the doc turns out right how does that make him a bitch lol I'd want my name clean too


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Well if Punk can bring proof from the doctor that cut his staph infection then this wwe doctor is going down along with his z pack.
> 
> And punk didn't mention names so um why this doctor getting defensive


All the zpack memes have his image on them i'd imagine thats grounds enough for a defamation lawsuit


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Simply Flawless said:


> All the zpack memes have his image on them i'd imagine thats grounds enough for a defamation lawsuit


and how's that punk fault some ass wipes in the internet decided to create meme with the guy's face in it based in what was said in the podcast.

There was no name drop at all if anyone should get sued is the morons that created these memes about the guy.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

But honestly what has Punk really lied about so far? Everything he has said negatively about the WWE has come to fruitaion and people are STILL doubting a man, who always says what he feels need to be said, on most of his claims? I don't consider him a liar based on my 10 years of being a CM Punk fan 

Answer that...find me reports that show Punk is not credible, but the no-name doctor is.


----------



## heyman deciple (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This doctor is a piece of shit, he gives zero fucks about his "patients" he's just there to mend the bodies and keep the machine moving.

He misdiagnosed a fucking staph infection and MRSA. Something similar happened to me and I went fucking septic.

Now when he's called out on his witch doctor bullshit he's all butt hurt and wants to sue the guy he nearly killed.

Fuck this cunt, he shouldn't even have a job.

I hope Punk counter sues and with the lawyer punk has ends up owning this asshole for the next twenty years.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

fuck punk go shitty doctor


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> Well Punk could have just gone to him and he looked at it backstage and claimed oh its fine take a few of these and give him some pills.
> He wouldn't write down anything like that if he was not going to operate or take any action.
> 
> Its not like when you or i go to the ER or a DR visit and they book it for insurance reasons.
> ...


Right. The whole crux of Punk's argument was that the doctor was lazy, and just didn't feel like treating the bump seriously. "Eh, it's nothing" basically. "Just take these." If what Punk is saying is correct about the doctor never cutting the bump like the doctor had done for many other wrestlers, I doubt the doctor was so meticulous about taking any notes. I mean the whole point is that the doctor was too lazy to do any of that. So why would he take notes?

It's hard to prove or disprove that this happened or didn't, in that case. The burden would have to be on the doctor, since he's the one filing the suit.

If AJ's doctor has it written in his notes that Punk told him that the WWE's doctor knew about it and didn't do anything, that's probably enough for a judge or a jury to cast doubt on the doctor's story. It signifies that Punk has remained consistent in his story.

Also, if Punk's lawyers called other wrestlers to testify that they've gotten medical advice from the WWE's doctors without note-taking, that would prove that this isn't the first time. Like you said, that wouldn't be so good for Vince...


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

*Well, things just got serious in a hurry. In this case, I really don't know who will win this law suit. It could either way. If the doctor can prove that Punk was lying on the podcast than Punk will come out as the lying ass. If CM Punk brings proof from AJ Lee's doctor then he wins. This case is not one of those predictable ones. This one is different. I don't know who I would want to win this sue case. It's boiled over this all because of Punk's comments on Cabana's interview podcast. It's kind of sad that this is the land of free and we have this freedom of speech. But these days you can sue anyone on anything. However, this case will be intense. Like I said I don't know who will win this case and I will not pretend to know either.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Lol, this guy doesn't stand a chance. If I was the doctor I would be trying to keep as quiet as possible.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I wonder how Vince and Triple H feel about this?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



FreakyZo said:


> But honestly what has Punk really lied about so far? Everything he has said negatively about the WWE has come to fruitaion and people are STILL doubting a man, who always says what he feels need to be said, on most of his claims? I don't consider him a liar based on my 10 years of being a CM Punk fan
> 
> Answer that...find me reports that show Punk is not credible, but the no-name doctor is.


to be fair meltzer pointed out a number of inconsistencies in punks stories when the podcast was first released among them his claims about vince and womens mma



CM Punk said:


> Tomorrow is the Royal Rumble so it'll get some last-minute buys and whether Chael wins or loses, no offense to Chael, nobody is going to be talking about him," said Punk in his pitch to McMahon, as transcribed by Marc Raimondi for MMAFighting. "They're going to be talking about the WWE champion walking him to the Octagon."
> 
> McMahon was unswayed.
> 
> ...





Dave Meltzer said:


> I don't know what was said by Vince about UFC, but the reason Punk couldn't walk Chael out was because Vince thought his world champion would be on UFC TV and the announcers wouldn't acknowledge him as a celebrity and make him appear second-rate. The funny part is HHH with Floyd was allowed to a few weeks later and it was a lock Lampley would never mention him and they announced every celebrity Floyd was in the ring with but HHH, who also had to kill his broken arm angle in the process (although he claims he didn't).
> 
> Vince's line about somebody getting killed in there in 2012, I mean, I'm not in that conversation, but he explored buying UFC and Pride, agreed to let Ken Shamrock fight on a UFC show in 1997 (it fell through) and spent money looking into starting his own MMA promotion. In the end, his issue with MMA is he couldn't fix the outcomes, not "barbarism." Also, this was early 2012. At that point in time, UFC's public position was they would never allow women's MMA.
> 
> The Rousey-Tate fight was five weeks later which was the week Dana opened his eyes to it, and even then few knew (and I only did because we were texting that night and it was a business move), but it wasn't until the end of 2012 when Dana ever told anyone publicly about bringing in women and started promoting Ronda. So from a time line standpoint, that conversation raised a red flag with me. Was great at making Vince look like a senile old man though.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



witchblade000 said:


> I wonder how Vince and Triple H feel about this?


Probably relieved that they have nothing to do with this lawsuit and can just watch it play out it together with the rest of us.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Cobalt said:


> For 10 months Punk copped it on here about whatever everyone claimed him to be assumed they knew the story.
> 
> The guy went through shit a good year or two towards the end and he had every reason to fuck off and tell his story. When he did most people praised him for a few weeks and now his making a career elsewhere everyone's back on the hate train.
> 
> ...


Pretty much how I feel, I love the guy (Therefore I'm a Punk defender ) but the guy gets a topic once a week that turns into a 20 page argument nearly every time. The one nice aspect of him being gone is that he can no longer get blamed for things like he was while he was here. The same bullshit has been going on in the WWE for years & years yet the fickle posters on this site always have to blame a wrestler like they are the reason that this company sucks ass half the time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him without knowing what happened and setting aside the legal ramifications and aspects for a second, surely to Christ the guy must have some merit behind what he's saying when it's fucking happening before our very eyes in this thread.
> 
> Right from the beginning I always suspected Punk's claims were fishy because he contradicts nearly everything he says. He refused to run the ropes as the second stage of concussion testing and then actually blamed WWE for not handling his concussion correctly. He talks himself up as some tough guy Harley Race who can work through injuries and then again blames WWE for not handling his treatment correctly. He has this lump on his back that he knows is causing him serious pain and he obviously has a serious lack of faith in WWE medical yet he never goes out of his way to ask anybody else about it until however many months later when he knows something is very wrong. He says he was working with people who tried to kill him and that he's had multiple concussions but then he signs for UFC lol. How can any rational person listen to what he's saying and not think he's talking a little bit of bullshit here?
> 
> ...


:clap well said my friend


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



FadAsMuck said:


> Classic Wrestle Forum
> 
> 
> Taking CM Punk's word as Gospel as if it came from the fucking Bible. This all comes down to who can proved their side of the story in court, plain and simple.


I think there is some truth to what Punk has said. Obviously it is the story from his perspective. I'm not sure how much was embellished and how much was fact. I certainly wouldn't say I look at it as if it came from the bible. I think there are a lot more facts to support his statements than that of the bible.

As a lot of people have said already, Punk can get the medical records from AJ Lee's doctor. With his diagnosis, they would essentially have to prove that what dr. amann gave him could plausibly be given to treat the condition. Given the fact that the diagnosis was not correct in that this strain was immune to the medicine given to him, I'm not sure if that constitutes malpractice. I'm not sure what tests he is required to do in regards to a staph infection. 

Then again mislabelling it as a fatty deposit for months is a different issue. I could see a complete misdiagnosis like that and allowing the condition get worse due to lack of treatment I could see that as malpractice.

I'm trying to not be bias here and just look at the facts. I don't know the evidence, I'm sure that will all be addressed in court. So I rather just take a wait and see approach before making a claim either way.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



FadAsMuck said:


> Spoken like someone who has no idea what defamation of character is. You'll make a great lawyer


Better lawyer than you since I understand that to win a defamation suit, the Doctor has to prove that Punk cost him what he's suing for. I've already shut down dumb ass comments like these up thread. Why don't you read a little more you Johnny Cochran wannabe.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> and how's that punk fault some ass wipes in the internet decided to create meme with the guy's face in it based in what was said in the podcast.
> 
> There was no name drop at all if anyone should get sued is the morons that created these memes about the guy.


It doesnt matter if he didnt name the guy the fact the memes have his fucking face all over them and are tied into it make it a big problem. If i was thinking about going to a doctor and googled him and his face was all over memes and connected to the story, i wouldn't go to him. Punk not naming him at this point is a moot point as i said his face is on those memes. I think people are underestimating the damage this can cause someone's reputation. Yes Punk didn't name him but as i said those memes do have his face on them and they CAN damage his cred because Average Joe isn't going to spend hours investigating they'll go on the images and the story wrapped with it. Suing Punk does seem dumb but what else is he supposed to do?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Pretty much how I feel, I love the guy (Therefore I'm a Punk defender ) but the guy gets a topic once a week that turns into a 20 page argument nearly every time. The one nice aspect of him being gone is that he can no longer get blamed for things like he was while he was here. The same bullshit has been going on in the WWE for years & years yet the fickle posters on this site always have to blame a wrestler like they are the reason that this company sucks ass half the time.


Totally agree, it's just fucking annoying more then anything tbh with you.

He was the cause of all evil and wrong doings when he was in the WWE and now every week we have shit fights and stupid topics about him.

My inner mark comes out and of course I wanna get involved, I just wish he got more appreciation on here because as much as people don't want to admit he definitely left a huge impression and mark on the WWE and is certainly in my eyes one of the greatest talents of the past 10 or so years.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him


I stopped reading right here. Get this your thick fucking heads: *No one even knew this guy's name.* How can we slander him by using Doc Zpac as an epithet for a general figure that Punk NEVER identified. There was literally no connection between this guy and Punk before he sued. 

Imagine that I say, at some point in the future "One of WrestlingForum.com's staff members is a pedophile" as an offhand comment during a podcast. Explain to me how that is defamation of character UNLESS I identify the character. If anything, the management of wf can sue. But any individual who steps forward never had to b/c they were never slandered. 

It's retarded. It's like slandering yourself.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Simply Flawless said:


> It doesnt matter if he didnt name the guy the fact the memes have his fucking face all over them and are tied into it make it a big problem. If i was thinking about going to a doctor and googled him and his face was all over memes and connected to the story, i wouldn't go to him. Punk not naming him at this point is a moot point as i said his face is on those memes. I think people are underestimating the damage this can cause someone's reputation. Yes Punk didn't name him but as i said those memes do have his face on them and they CAN damage his cred because Average Joe isn't going to spend hours investigating they'll go on the images and the story wrapped with it. Suing Punk does seem dumb but what else is he supposed to do?


Average Joe doesn't manhunt his doctor through image macros. Which, by the way, still aren't traceable to his NAME unless he NAMES HIMSELF as the guy in the memes. 

You have to know him as Dr ZPack to MAKE the connection to the memes. That was before he identified HIMSELF as dr zpac of course. Like the idiot he is.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

oh wow, this situation just keeps getting better. To be honest my favorite part of that interview was when Punk told the story of how he got a concussion at the Rumble and Doc was like "what do you want me to do?" and punk said "doctor you are the most worthless piece of shit I have ever met" I LOL'd so hard at that part.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

RIP The Art of Wrestling Podcast....

The Dr is gonna win this. Punk doesn't have proof and he and Cabana run their mouths like there aren't consequences.

Punk lives in a delusional idealistic instead of the real world.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well the WWE wellness policy and treatment of the boys should be heavily scrutinized, shouldn't it? The Wrestlers need to be taken care of and if this lawsuit leads to some sort of investigation of what the WWE does, fine, bring it.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

While Punk may have had a legit gripe about his medical treatment, he (and Colt) deserves to get sued. You don't blab that much shit about a doctor for a major company like WWE on a blockbuster podcast like that and expect to get away with it when you have no solid proof. 

I don't care which side wins, because this became a messy divorce a long time ago. I just hope both sides get this out of their system so they can move on.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This week I realise we have
Wrestling experts
Business experts ( WWE network etc)
Medical experts
Legal experts
What a forum we have here..


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

David Otunga the lawyer?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I can understand why the doctor is suing, you can't make serious claims about someone without having proof.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This could get really bad for the wwe. I guarantee a lot of shady things have been going on with the medical staff. It is probably better now but in the past it was probably out of control. I am not sure if this doctor wants to open this can of worms. This seems like a pretty straight forward case for punk. If he can prove he had staph, that doctor is fucked. Like most here, I didn't even know the docs name. Now I do. 

1 mil in damages? Did he get fired by the wwe? Is he still making a lot of money from his practice? Going to be real tough to prove he lost money. Suing Colt too is just screams he is a dbag. 

Pretty bad timing to bring up this lawsuit with Viscera's wife suing them too. I guess the doc figured he would be in court anyway. Might as well try to kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If he can get a possible $1mill from it he might as well have a go, why the fuck not?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Lol. All Punk has to do is provide proof that he went to AJ's doctor in Tampa and got treated for a MRSA infection and this will be thrown out.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Correct me if i'm wrong because I honestly can't remember but did Punk mention him by name on the podcast or did he just say WWE medical staff?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Once again the real life stuff around WWE surpass their WWE creative angles.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RatedR10 said:


> Lol. All Punk has to do is provide proof that he went to AJ's doctor in Tampa and got treated for a MRSA infection and this will be thrown out.


It will get thrown out long before that because the burden of proof is actually on the accuser, not the accused and

A) The judge will ask for a statement where Punk _actually_ defames the character of Dr. Chris Aman. Which Punk never did. 

B) If by some force of nature, they find someway to peg Punk with defamation, then Dr Amaan will have to PROVE that Punk's statements have cost him 1 million dollars (what he's suing for).

Defamation is not easy to make a case out of. People like to think that shit like "emotional distress" and "defamation" are easy cash cow cases but judges don't even like these kinds of claims and again, you have to quantify the damages. 

Considering the Dr. still has his job, this is going to result in nothing but legal fees and bad press. It was a completely wrong move for the doctor to make. He's hurt his name more than anyone ever has. I wonder what it feels like to wake up that morning after the extremely short court proceedings and realize that you are your own worst enemy.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

so this is pretty much a case of he say\they say .....if Punk has enough proof then he can indeed win this case after all its not uncommon to hear about an incompetent doctor

i hate to pick sides but i really see no reason why Punk would lie about a doctor like that also if a doctor really is that stupid then he deserves to be defamed for the guys supporting the doctor if Punk's story is true would you really want to be treated by such a quack?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

lel have fun dealing with Punk's "ruthless Jewish" lawyer.

Just look at this imbecile's face










Looks like a right twat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Dr Z-Pak and the WWE really need to:










But hey its America, where you can sue anyone for anything, so why the hell not Dr. Z-Pak you get your money...

Either way I am sure Punk will be fine, b/c I would be willing to bet he has personal liability coverage with a limit of at least $1 million, so he won't be paying for his defense and settlement (other than some increased premium for the claim in the future) the insurance company will be. And the thing about insurance companies, they are really big companies with lots of money, so they to have REALLY GOOD lawyers.

My guess would be if Dr. Z-Pak gets anything it will be a small settlement that Punk's insurance company agrees to.

Oh and the WWE's real problems continue to be more interesting than their actual storylines :ha


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Coyotex said:


> so this is pretty much a case of he say\they say .....if Punk has enough proof then he can indeed win this case after all its not uncommon to hear about an incompetent doctor
> 
> i hate to pick sides but i really see no reason why Punk would lie about a doctor like that also if a doctor really is that stupid then he deserves to be defamed for the guys supporting the doctor if Punk's story is true would you really want to be treated by such a quack?


Then it should be easy for Punk to get out of this then. He should have proof via AJ's doctor. If this thing is still going 6 months from now or there is a settlement of any kind...Punk lied.

Starbuck has already detailed all the red flags one should have when it comes to Punk's truthiness (Coming soon to a Late Show near you.) but the thing that still bothers me is the lack of photographic evidence of this growth. As for what Punk would get out of telling a lie...who knows? Maybe he just doesn't like the guy for some reason. Why did Hogan lie about Metallica, or the plethora of other tall tales he's told. What did Hogan gain when telling that when he could easily be proven wrong? Now I'm not saying Punk is as crazy delusional as Hogan just that we never know why people embellish or lie.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Like I said before Doc and his lawyers would not be going after punk in a lawsuit if they had no case. It's obviously they do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



McCringleberry said:


> Then it should be easy for Punk to get out of this then. He should have proof via AJ's doctor. If this thing is still going 6 months from now or *there is a settlement of any kind...Punk lied*.
> 
> Starbuck has already detailed all the red flags one should have when it comes to Punk's truthiness (Coming soon to a Late Show near you.) but the thing that still bothers me is the lack of photographic evidence of this growth. As for what Punk would get out of telling a lie...who knows? Maybe he just doesn't like the guy for some reason. Why did Hogan lie about Metallica, or the plethora of other tall tales he's told. What did Hogan gain when telling that when he could easily be proven wrong? Now I'm not saying Punk is as crazy delusional as Hogan just that we never know why people embellish or lie.


If there is a settlement it doesn't necessarily mean Punk lied. Punk's insurance company will be the one's defending the suit and in cases like this insurance companies will come up with a figure to offer as a settlement that would actually be less expensive for them to settle at, rather than spending the time in court to get the suit thrown out.

My guess is there will be a settlement and we will never hear any more details to who is lying and who is telling the truth, and will just be left to speculate forever.



Stone Hot said:


> Like I said before Doc and his lawyers would not be going after punk in a lawsuit if they had no case. It's obviously they do.


Again no this is not necessarily the case, The beauty of America, you can sue anyone for anything, and insurance companies are quick to settle to keep things out of court, whether there is a real case or not.


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

First, to those saying that Punk will hire the lawyer he originally had: that might not be the case. He never revealed the name of the LA Lawyer, but he may not be able to "practice" in Chicago/Cook County courts. Regardless, I'm sure Punk has already lawyered up, even if he can't use the prior one.

Also, if Amann is so upset about his integrity being subjected to false accusations, then why is he only suing for a million dollars? Let's be real here: if Punk made so much off this settlement with WWE, why wouldn't Amann go after as much of that settlement as possible? Plus, why include Cabana in it? I'm not saying Colt doesn't have money, but it's probably nowhere near Punk's money.

This just seems like Amann wanting to save face and look tough with the rest of the WWE locker room/office. When a doctor gets accused of this type of accusation, you have to think that it's probably effected his clout and expertise.

But, if I were Amann, I'd be suing for a hell of a lot more than just a million! This is your livelihood here.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Feud of the year.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Coyotex said:


> i hate to pick sides but i really see no reason why Punk would lie about a doctor like that also if a doctor really is that stupid then he deserves to be defamed for the guys supporting the doctor if Punk's story is true would you really want to be treated by such a quack?


the guy can't be that incompetent at his job if he was the doctor for the us olympics team prior to signing with wwe and also one of the top sporting colleges in ohio state


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I hope there is no settlement and this does go to court because that would be more entertaining then any wwe TV as of late.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

ACP: I don't see how it doesn't. Punk never named the guy and should have proof with AJ's doctor. Why would his insurance company settle with a slam dunk like that. Oh I know. Because that is assuming Punk has the proof.

EDIT: Who knows who is telling the truth. All I know is Punk said some things that sent up red flags. And Punk left WWE (and still is) a bitter man and bitter men do dumb things. We'll see.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I thought America is the land of freedom speech.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


> I thought America is the land of freedom speech.


You thought wrong. You have free speech *from government oppression*, not free speech to defame someone or shout fire in a crowded room.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



McCringleberry said:


> ACP: I don't see how it doesn't. Punk never named the guy and should have proof with AJ's doctor. Why would his insurance company settle with a slam dunk like that. Oh I know. Because that is assuming Punk has the proof.


You don't know insurance companies and lawyers then. Insurance Companies have high price lawyers, mainly b/c they have to defend shit like this all the time. Unless they think they can get the case thrown out of Day 1 in the courts, they will settle, if the plantiff accepts a small settlement, b/c it is just cheaper than paying the lawyers.

Happens all the time in the insurance company I work, and I used to think along the same lines as you, even asked multiple times when I first started where I work why the hell we settle all these stupid lawsuits and pay out settlements.

I am not saying Punk didn't lie, he very well could've, but a settlement doesn't necessarily mean he did, only way we would know for sure he lied is if the thing actually goes to a trial and Punk loses.

Same works on the flip side for Dr. Z-Pak, just b/c he is filing suit doesn't necessarily mean he has a solid case either, it could mean that he thinks he can get a settlement, and if your willing to pay a lawyer will take your case no matter how dumb, awful, etc it may be.

The only thing we know for sure in this whole thing is that the lawyers are all making money, isn't that right @Dr. Ian Malcolm :saul


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

*If they're slandering his name and shooting the shit and Punk was lying/dramatizing, then he has a right to sue.

That kind of shit can cause a doctor his job and his license.*


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



A-C-P said:


> You don't know insurance companies and lawyers then. Insurance Companies have high price lawyers, mainly b/c they have to defend shit like this all the time. Unless they think they can get the case thrown out of Day 1 in the courts, they will settle, if the plantiff accepts a small settlement, b/c it is just cheaper than paying the lawyers.
> 
> Happens all the time in the insurance company I work, and I used to think along the same lines as you, even asked multiple times when I first started where I work why the hell we settle all these stupid lawsuits and pay out settlements.
> 
> ...


Nice insight. Like I said above, I guess we'll see.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

About time.

Everyone who has taken everything CM Punk has said as gospel truth [after going over to WWE's main competition no less] has been pretty silly.

I love the idea CM Punk portrays that the WWE are hiring from some Doctor Evil-esque school for Doctors who ignore their Hippocratic oaths.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


> I thought America is the land of freedom speech.


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk can afford to pay a million dollars he should be going for more then that


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


> I thought America is the land of freedom speech.


Free from the *GOVERNMENT*oppressing someone for something that they said...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Cobalt said:


> Totally agree, it's just fucking annoying more then anything tbh with you.
> 
> He was the cause of all evil and wrong doings when he was in the WWE and now every week we have shit fights and stupid topics about him.
> 
> My inner mark comes out and of course I wanna get involved, I just wish he got more appreciation on here because as much as people don't want to admit he definitely left a huge impression and mark on the WWE and is certainly in my eyes one of the greatest talents of the past 10 or so years.


Yeah I didn't take it personally, I didn't even know I bothered you to be honest.  We're pretty much on the same page though.

Actually Punk's my third favorite wrestler ever to be honest, I got Mitsuharu Misawa #1 just cause I've never seen an all around wrestler as good & innovative as him, Austin at #2 notched slightly above Punk. Guy is overrated at times by some but as an overall talent is criminally underrated by many to me. I'll always understand why he wasn't made to be "the man" in a company like WWE who's goal is mass appeal, just like how metal & punk rock aren't mass appealing in 2015 to most of our society - but the guy could do EVERYTHING in the ring & outside of the ring at least good enough, you don't see too many wrestlers like that anymore.

And he was a fan of wrestling which I always admired. Like when Misawa passed away & he wrote his name on his wristbands, I can relate to that personality of going through what he went through. Not that he has it terrible - so nobody misconstrued what I'm saying - but the concept he had of wanting to be recognized as the best wrestler in the world by the WWE & it's fans & then realizing that wrestling is not what the WWE is really about. Like to me he should of known better, when DB/Punk for the title was given backseat treatment to Big Show & Ace vs Cena - I mean what else needs to be said? Anybody who is in it for the wrestling needs to go somewhere else.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I'm starting to doubt CM Punk's honesty. Ryback said on the Jericho podcast that Punk was just plain lying about their confrontations (which I found difficult to believe in the first place) and also now this (which I also found difficult to believe at the time). And also Triple H and Vince saying on Austin's podcast that Punk wasn't communicating with them about how he was really feeling.

Nobody here knows what really happened, but my reasoning and instinct is leaning more towards Dr. Armann's favour. If Punk is in fact lying about all this then he deserves to be sued, because that's a very serious thing to do; publicly (and very high profile) criticise a professional clinician for things which are untrue. 

I'm sure there'll be an investigation and the facts will come out. But it's a good lesson for people to think very carefully about the consequences before publicly saying things about professionals.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

And still better than RAW.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



A-C-P said:


> The only thing we know for sure in this whole thing is that the lawyers are all making money, isn't that right @Dr. Ian Malcolm :saul


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I'm starting to doubt CM Punk's honesty. Ryback said on the Jericho podcast that Punk was just plain lying about their confrontations (which I found difficult to believe in the first place) and also now this (which I also found difficult to believe at the time). And also Triple H and Vince saying on Austin's podcast that Punk wasn't communicating with them about how he was really feeling.
> 
> Nobody here knows what really happened, but my reasoning and instinct is leaning more towards Dr. Armann's favour. If Punk is in fact lying about all this then he deserves to be sued, because that's a very serious thing to do; publicly (and very high profile) criticise a professional clinician for things which are untrue.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be an investigation and the facts will come out. But it's a good lesson for people to think very carefully about the consequences before publicly saying things about professionals.


Well , let me ask you this

Would you admit to calling yourself a dumbass? Do you REALLY think Vince and HHH are going to be honest about their conversations? Vince claims he didn't fire Punk on his wedding day despite Punk receiving a fedex overnight. Remember, he did get let go with a few months left on his contract to begin with. Why feel the need to fire him? Punk also sued the WWE and won remember? So I find it hard to believe that everything Punk said on his podcast was complete bullshit but then again, I'm not a blind defender for the WWE and think they can do no wrong either


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> The irony of people slating Dr. Amaan for filing this supposed 'bogus' suit when in the next breath they're calling him Dr Z-Pack is astounding. Because of Punk's words over half this thread is slandering him without knowing what happened and setting aside the legal ramifications and aspects for a second, surely to Christ the guy must have some merit behind what he's saying when it's fucking happening before our very eyes in this thread.
> 
> Right from the beginning I always suspected Punk's claims were fishy because he contradicts nearly everything he says. He refused to run the ropes as the second stage of concussion testing and then actually blamed WWE for not handling his concussion correctly. He talks himself up as some tough guy Harley Race who can work through injuries and then again blames WWE for not handling his treatment correctly. He has this lump on his back that he knows is causing him serious pain and he obviously has a serious lack of faith in WWE medical yet he never goes out of his way to ask anybody else about it until however many months later when he knows something is very wrong. He says he was working with people who tried to kill him and that he's had multiple concussions but then he signs for UFC lol. How can any rational person listen to what he's saying and not think he's talking a little bit of bullshit here?
> 
> ...


:fuckyeah

So much this! I don't love or hate CM Punk. I'm neutral, but when I listened to his podcast, so many red flags went up. I believe the crux of what he had to say but there are parts of his story that have clearly been exaggerated for effect if he wasn't outright lying.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This is not gonna look good for the Doc. Punk didn't mention him by name, nor can he prove that Punk damaged his name since he still has a job and probably getting paid the same, and by the way doctors do misdiagnose patients as often (happened to me before), and patients seek for another doctor and it turns out that the first doctor is wrong. Either ways Punk had a staph infection for sure, you can't lie about that, he could have died as Punk doctor stated. Plus how is WWE forcing other wrestlers to work injured, help their case. I'm not an expert in this but I think you should have the basics right before suing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I love how some are saying the doc has no case. If he didn't he wouldn't be suing him is that hard to understand?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

The truth will be in CM Punk's own medical records


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stinger Fan said:


> Well , let me ask you this
> 
> Would you admit to calling yourself a dumbass? Do you REALLY think Vince and HHH are going to be honest about their conversations? Vince claims he didn't fire Punk on his wedding day despite Punk receiving a fedex overnight. Remember, he did get let go with a few months left on his contract to begin with. Why feel the need to fire him? Punk also sued the WWE and won remember? So I find it hard to believe that everything Punk said on his podcast was complete bullshit but then again, I'm not a blind defender for the WWE and think they can do no wrong either


I'm not accusing Punk of lying about *everything*. And I know that WWE aren't innocent in all this either. But I'm just getting the impression that some of the things Punk said aren't strictly true. All the stuff you've mentioned isn't going to protect him if he's found to be lying about a Doctors medical practice. I'm not saying for sure that he is or isn't lying, because nobody really knows at this stage. But there'll be an investigation, and the facts will come out in due course, and *if* he is found to be lying then he thoroughly deserves to be sued for it.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how some are saying the doc has no case. If he didn't he wouldn't be suing him is that hard to understand?


It's not the first time a person that sues lost a case. He didn't state how Punk damaged his name. All this is assumptions. Punk won the fist law suit, and I don't see how this is any different. He's suing because he's assuming Punk is talking about him, lol that's not gonna work.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



WWE_Ultrastar said:


> I'm not accusing Punk of lying about *everything*. And I know that WWE aren't innocent in all this either. But I'm just getting the impression that some of the things Punk said aren't strictly true. All the stuff you've mentioned isn't going to protect him if he's found to be lying about a Doctors medical practice. I'm not saying for sure that he is or isn't lying, because nobody really knows at this stage. But there'll be an investigation, and the facts will come out in due course, and *if* he is found to be lying then he thoroughly deserves to be sued for it.


I'd side with more so on the side of exaggerating more so than lying about anything. Not to sound like I'm a mark or anything but I'm more likely to believe Punk than the WWE but thats me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Armani said:


> It's not the first time a person that sues lost a case. He didn't state how Punk damaged his name. All this is assumptions. Punk won the fist law suit, and I don't see how this is any different. He's suing because he's assuming Punk is talking about him, lol that's not gonna work.


Will see what happenes and the first time punk sued wwe was for copyright shit and rights to his name. 

This is a completely different case


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how some are saying the doc has no case. If he didn't he wouldn't be suing him is that hard to understand?


Didn't an obese person once attempt to sue McDonald's for making them fat? American's will sue no matter how ridiculous their case is.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I honestly think Punk is fucked

The man lacks self control and did try to hurt people by attacking their reputation which you can't really do in 2014

He "won" and then tried to keep attacking 

He doesn't really think



House Blackbeard said:


> Didn't an obese person once attempt to sue McDonald's for making them fat? American's will sue no matter how ridiculous their case is.


it got thrown out of court

The whole "YOU CAN SUE FOR ANYTHING" ignores that most stupid lawsuits get thrown out by judges before they get anywhere near an actual trial 

Must stupid lawsuits are done with goal of settling (and hoping that the company does not want to pay lawyers/ have time to travel to the court location) before reaching a judge


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

House Blackbeard said:


> Didn't an obese person once attempt to sue McDonald's for making them fat? American's will sue no matter how ridiculous their case is.


But this not a ridiculous case.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> But this not a ridiculous case.


If you say so. We'll soon find out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



House Blackbeard said:


> Didn't an obese person once attempt to sue McDonald's for making them fat? American's will sue no matter how ridiculous their case is.


Someone also sued McDonalds (and settled and got money) for their coffee being to hot, b/c she got burned when she split it on herself.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



A-C-P said:


> Someone also sued McDonalds (and settled and got money) for their coffee being to hot, b/c she got burned when she split it on herself.


That's hilarious and sad at the same time :lol


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



A-C-P said:


> Someone also sued McDonalds (and settled and got money) for their coffee being to hot, b/c she got burned when she split it on herself.


She got third degree burns and the coffee was kept above boiling point with no hand protection or sleeves 

The case was totally legit

McDonalds hired a PR team to make her case look petty and stupid after they paid out and to make themselves look like victims of "EVIL LAWSUITS"

clearly it worked


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I don't really care who wins or who loses in this case. I'm pretty sure that if this case doesn't get tossed out that Punk and his people will probably just settle with the Doctor. Though, I do have to ask, how did it damage Dr. Amann's reputation? It's not like the WWE fired him or anything. WWE still thinks highly of him. The only thing that has probably changed for him is the fact that people probably make Z-Pack jokes at him.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how some are saying the doc has no case. If he didn't he wouldn't be suing him is that hard to understand?


He has no choice but to sue if he wants to maintain his career. If he doesn't then nobody will ever trust him to practice again.

What's likely happened is that they've found something Punk said that isn't strictly true, a slight exaggeration or misrepresentation, whatever, something they can prove didn't happen exactly as Punk said it did, they'll be using that to sue him. Eventually they'll settle out of court for an undisclosed amount. 

Dr. Amman will get to keep on practising and use the fact Punk settled as evidence that the entirety of what was said about him isn't true, Punk will avoid legal costs, the hassle of fighting a civil case and losing a lawsuit (albeit on a minor point of fact) and won't speak about it ever again.



Deebow said:


> I don't really care who wins or who loses in this case. I'm pretty sure that if this case doesn't get tossed out that Punk and his people will probably just settle with the Doctor. Though, I do have to ask, how did it damage Dr. Amann's reputation? It's not like the WWE fired him or anything. WWE still thinks highly of him. The only thing that has probably changed for him is the fact that people probably make Z-Pack jokes at him.


Seriously? Someone said he was completely incompetent at his job - a job where the slightest doubt about competence is enough to seriously put people off - in a podcast that millions of people downloaded and presumably listened to, including likely nearly everyone who works in his company. It did huge damage to his reputation, the only question is whether or not it was true.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

What the Doc is using over is the fact Punk never mentioned the lump to him so how could he treat it?
What's he's saying is mr Z-PAC... As he's called in here... Never actually prescribed the z-PAC method.
So when people are laughing at him saying what's he got to sue about.. Type mr Z-PAC in your post and realise how stupid you are.
punk needs proof, he can't slander somebody then say you need proof to prove me wrong


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

A doctor who harmed someone suing that someone for talking about it. I see WWE only employs people who conform with their business practices.

I'd love to say "only in America", but it's really like "only in WWE".


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

thats what happens when u are being a punk talk shit about doc. they are very respectful people, and phil brooks just a punk. the judge will always favor the doc over a punk. chris amann wins by dq


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



TheResurrection said:


> Seriously? Someone said he was completely incompetent at his job - a job where the slightest doubt about competence is enough to seriously put people off - in a podcast that millions of people downloaded and presumably listened to, including likely nearly everyone who works in his company. It did huge damage to his reputation, the only question is whether or not it was true.


Well, WWE doesn't think he incompetent. What Punk said didn't cost him his job. So, it obviously didn't hurt his reputation that much. It's not causing him to lose money. This case isn't about him protecting reputation. Even if Punk said was a lie. The fact of the matter is that what was said has been said. This is purely about monetary gain. Somebody probably told him that he can make tons of money off what Punk said about him, so he went ahead with the suit.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> What a bitch doctor :ti


Yes, defending yourself from unwarranted character attacks is being a bitch. Unlike CM Punk who made claims behind someone’s back without their knowledge. 



Chrome said:


> Only took him 3 months to file suit. unk2
> 
> Hope Punk and his lawyer squash them in court.


I am up for a good laugh. Please tell me why 3 months has ANY meaning here?



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying :lmao


Of course he would benefit from lying. It made him look better to his fans and look tougher and more anti-authority among other things. So naïve. 



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Punk can't be dumb enough to say all that without having the evidence. He has to have medical records of this stuff or his lawyer does. If not then he is dumb and will lose.


He probably did not think anyone would challenge him on it. He does not seem particularly bright or stupid to me. 



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> @ShowStopper gets it.
> 
> Alo lel. AJ hasn't done SHIT for the company in like a year :hayden3
> 
> Also believing that a staph infection can't result in death :gaga1 what a mong.


Can and will are two different things. A glass of water can result in death, but it is highly unlikely. 



Big Bird said:


> LOL. I love how people are calling Punk the petty one when the Doctor is the one demanding a million dollars because someone said words.


If CM Punk is not man enough to back up his words he is pretty petty. Plus Phil gets all shitty about words himself doesn’t he?



ShowStopper said:


> The fact that Doc isn't just suing Punk but also suing Cabana is rather LOLworthy. I don't consider myself a fan of Cabana, but the fact that he is suing both of them makes it obvious Doc is just looking to make a quick buck.


That does not mean he is not right.



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Yes and it's not guaranteed that it will work. Chances are it will come back again sometimes even worse. You need a special treatment to get rid of it.
> 
> I know this because I've fucking dealt with this shit for years. So unkout


I hear teenagers can get it from watching anime. 




Trifektah said:


> There are different strains of Staphylococcus aureus. Not all are even pathogenic, but some like MRSA have grown resistant to common anti-biotics.
> 
> *Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) which Punk claims to have had isn't treatable by Z-Pack* as it's resistant to azithromycin aka Z-Pak
> 
> ...


Did Punk have MRSA? That should be pretty easy to find out.



FoundLacking said:


> The saltiness that people have towards Punk is astounding. Even Cena doesn't get as much shit on here as Punk does, at least as far as the way they view him as a person. This feels like a religion founded on despising CM Punk.


CM Punk comes across as preachy, whiney and entitled to me. Which makes me enjoy it when baby does not get his way. Sorry, but I like watching a good train wreck.



Stinger Fan said:


> I find it odd how he can sue Punk for being incompetent lol


I find it odd that this is what you think the case is about. lol



Cobalt said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I'm sure everyone will jump down my throat defending the bad guy CM Punk.
> 
> ...


Is there any proof that backs up CM Punks side? I mean he was working at this time. There should be video of him during this time. Anyone see what CM Punk is saying was there?



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Whats wrong with america? All I hear is sue this sue that. No such thing as suing exists in sweden. You either commit a crime or you dont. How can it be illegal to SAY something about someone?


http://chersonandmolschky.com/2014/05/11/swedish-politician-fined-hate-speech-islam/





Jonasolsson96 said:


> Muslims allowed to rape? What world do you live in? Stay the fuck off the internet dude you sound crazy. Agreed about extreme feminism and racism though. However the grown racism is due to people like you spewing out bullshit like that against muslims and other minorities.


First, I would like to welcome you to the American Internet. Please feel free to enjoy your stay but do not tell Americans that they are not allowed on it. You are a guest. 




Jonasolsson96 said:


> I live here I think I know more then you do. Again muslims allowed to rape? Source?fpalm Its illegal for anyone to rape. Now go watch some hitlervideos on youtube or something and start thinking of some weird conspiracies. Btw im anything but politcly correct. Believe 9/11 was an inside job for example. I question media all the time. However ill always be against racism and dont like when people just say stupid shit with no base in reality.


You mean like accusing a lawyer of almost killing someone without base in reality?

As for Hitler videos? My country fought the Nazi’s. Your country did business with them. 



Cobalt said:


> Maybe this Doctor hasn't thought about it very hard.
> 
> Things between the WWE and Punk have been quiet and not much shit has been thrown back and forward.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see how this would be bad to poke a grown man who plays a role on TV and wears a diaper the wrong way. 



Z. Kusano said:


> :jericho2 Do not underestimate Punk. Very intelligent man.


He does not seem overly intelligent to me. 



The Lion Tamer said:


> So you sue the guy that you almost got killed? Smooth move Doc unk2


Well I believe the doctor has a problem with him saying that because he does not think it is true.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Bunch of vindictive bitches(Vince, HHH, and Steph). They won't stop until they get "even", and a Punk fan by any means.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



A-C-P said:


> Someone also sued McDonalds (and settled and got money) for their coffee being to hot, b/c she got burned when she split it on herself.


Some guy sued Mc Donalds because he order through drive through and didn't get napkins lol something he could've just done by parking a real quick and getting them himself from the ketchup stand.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I love how people here say Punk didn't tell the doctor about his lump on the back, so he couldn't treat him. The guy was treating Punk over the course of months with antibiotics, so I doubt no blood tests were ever made. 
When someone doesn't get better on a continuous antibiotic trip, you would think that doctor examined his patient closer. Also, this implies that doctor never examined Punk with his shirt off.

Either way, guy's a crook.

Too many armchair doctors running around this thread. Staph infection = serious business.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Killbane said:


> Yes, defending yourself from unwarranted character attacks is being a bitch. Unlike CM Punk who made claims behind someone’s back without their knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't mean he is, either.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

The Art of Being Sued: With Colt Cobana


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Killbane said:


> Yes, defending yourself from unwarranted character attacks is being a bitch. Unlike CM Punk who made claims behind someone’s back without their knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all you got? :gaga1


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Killbane said:


> Yes, defending yourself from unwarranted character attacks is being a bitch. Unlike CM Punk who made claims behind someone’s back without their knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time I checked theres no such thing as "american internet" this place is international with members from all corners of the world. Also you seem to think I have a problem with america. No I dont to be honest id like to live there in the future. Really cool people aside from the asshole I responded to who said some stupid shit that made no sense. Also Sweden never cooparated with the nazis they stayed neutral just like they have for the past 200 years. Yeah 200 years withoyt war thats alot more then you can say for America who bomb a country as often as I change my socks. Again not a problem with america aside from your goverment and the asshole I responded to.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I love how people here say Punk didn't tell the doctor about his lump on the back, so he couldn't treat him. The guy was treating Punk over the course of months with antibiotics, so I doubt no blood tests were ever made.
> When someone doesn't get better on a continuous antibiotic trip, you would think that doctor examined his patient closer. Also, this implies that doctor never examined Punk with his shirt off.
> 
> Either way, guy's a crook.
> ...


But how do you know Punks telling the truth lol. Guy went on a podcast and bashed a doctor who to my knowledge hasn't been talked bad about by any former wrestlers. Punk seems like a bitter man right now and deserves to be sued for bad mouthing a doctor. Also if Punk was telling the truth about the doctor why didn't he sue him for mistreating his "staph infection"


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



> People still trying to discredit Punk even though it would have done him no benefit for lying


 What about that he said all this after he went to arguably the WWEs main competition?

Working for a businessman known for dirty tactics in Dana White. 

Ofcourse it benefits him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Judge: Bray Wyatt. Every ruling = crazy rant.
Bailiff: John Cena Bayley. Bayley the Bailiff.

Plaintiffs: Dr. Amann & Vincent Kennedy McMahon
Attorneys for the plaintiffs: The legal team of Paul Heyman and Corporate Attorney Kane
Witnesses for the plaintiffs: "Tweet-and-delete" version of Ryback, Stephanie, HHH, J & J Security, Rollins, Bo Dallas for some reason

v.

Defendant: CM Punk
Attorney for the defendant: Genius IQ version of Eric Rowan (replacing David Otunga)
Witnesses for the defendant: AJ, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio, Maria, Colt Cabana's head cutout

Surprise plaintiff witness: Big Show. BUT he turns face mid testimony and becomes a witness for the defense

But things might get tough in court, and the plaintiffs may need a swing vote:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Defamation?

Are we living in Germany ca 1940? I thought USA was the land of freedom? 

Give me a fucking break, there's something called freedom of speech. Punk was asked stuff about WWE and he answered, he didn't create his own show or did vids on TV bashing the guy and even then it would have still be within his rights if the way he presented it was right, which by the way he did.

So this ****** does a shit job at taking care of CM Punk and actually complains that Punk stated he did an awful job? Maybe he should have done a better job instead of sueing him.

Honestly, this is modern PC-society. When you suck at something and people telling it like it is you can play the victim card and attempt to either get "victim points", or even worse like this case try to make money off it.

I'm not technically against PEDs as I see the benefits of them in the WWE but to make a case against him from a pure health standpoint: this dude knows what's up having a PHD in med. If we're beeing very factual this guy should be in jail for beeing ignorant to the rampant drug use in WWE. Well apparently this dude was also ignorant against Punks health-problems.

I wonder whose dick or pussy he sucked to get his job. Fuck this guy. An amateur in a bigtime company like WWE and can't handle realistic evaluation like Punk. Dude better change his tampons, he seems they've started stinking a long time ago.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Deebow said:


> Well, WWE doesn't think he incompetent. What Punk said didn't cost him his job. So, it obviously didn't hurt his reputation that much. It's not causing him to lose money. This case isn't about him protecting reputation. Even if Punk said was a lie. The fact of the matter is that what was said has been said. This is purely about monetary gain. Somebody probably told him that he can make tons of money off what Punk said about him, so he went ahead with the suit.


WWE might not think he's incompetent (they might just not be able to/want to fire him over claims without proof, I don't know how US employment law works), but his patients probably don't trust him. When he goes to find a new job in years to come and his employer Googles his name and see this CM Punk story he either won't get an interview, or if he does this first question will be "If this isn't true why the hell didn't you sue him for defaming you to millions of people?". He has no real choice here. 

I very much doubt he'll make any real money off this, what he does win will go into paying his lawyers.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Loudness said:


> Defamation?
> 
> Are we living in Germany ca 1940? I thought USA was the land of freedom?
> 
> ...


You can't destroy someone's career by speaking incredibly negatively about them publicly, regardless of whether you're "asked a question" unless you've got proof of what you're saying. I'm very much in favour of freedom of speech but I wouldn't want to live somewhere where you could do that without consequence.

Maybe he is shit at his job, but The Colt Cabana Podcast with no proof sure as fuck wasn't the place to complain about it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I've got some shocking news for everyone... the human body is not an exact science, and different doctors come to different conclusions. How many wrestlers have been told "you'll never wrestle again", only to be back in the ring 9 months later?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Loudness said:


> Defamation?
> 
> Are we living in Germany ca 1940? I thought USA was the land of freedom?
> 
> ...


Angry much?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Freedoms of speech doesn't mean you can slander who you want
Jesus Christ there's some terrible posts in here


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Killbane said:


> I am up for a good laugh. Please tell me why 3 months has ANY meaning here?


If he's so concerned with his reputation, he would've filed sooner. Waiting 3 months to do it makes him look like an attention seeker and money-hungry. I'll give him a pass for December since it's the holiday season and not everyone wants to deal with lawsuits and shit around Christmas time, but he should've filed no later than early-to-mid January.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



T-Viper said:


> I've got some shocking news for everyone... the human body is not an exact science, and different doctors come to different conclusions. How many wrestlers have been told "you'll never wrestle again", only to be back in the ring 9 months later?


True. But mistaking what Punk had for something that could be treated with something doctors treat a cold or the flu with just screams inept.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Just air the case on Judge Judy :draper2


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This will be fun. Don't think he'll win, tho. It is hard to prove slander in the courts


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If Punk really lied then Doctor Chris Amann has all the right in the world to sue him for that. And he should.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Last time I checked theres no such thing as "american internet" this place is international with members from all corners of the world. A


When was the last time you checked? Cause it has been largely controlled by the US and the UN and other countries are always BEGGING for the US to give up control. 

Here you can check this out for a quick hit:

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/artic...-in-the-icann-iana-internet-transfer-of-power


Jonasolsson96 said:


> lso you seem to think I have a problem with america. No I dont to be honest id like to live there in the future. Really cool people aside from the asshole I responded to who said some stupid shit that made no sense. Also Sweden never cooparated with the nazis they stayed neutral just like they have for the past 200 years.


'Sweden was not neutral, Sweden was weak. It had no problem selling iron ore to the Nazi's to help their war effort. Sweden also allowed German troops and weaponry through its territory. In 1943 the Swedish government told the central bank to ignore suspicions that Nazi gold Sweden received was looted. 


Jonasolsson96 said:


> Yeah 200 years withoyt war thats alot more then you can say for America who bomb a country as often as I change my socks. Again not a problem with america aside from your goverment and the asshole I responded to.


Well if you guys have a problem with us stopping dictators like Saddam, Stalin and Hitler you can step up. You could even join with Putin. 

It is easy to be peaceful for 200 years when you are too weak to fight. Before that Sweden seemed to have no problem with wars themselves. And remember that the United States was mostly isolationist before being drug into two world wars by Europeans. 



Chrome said:


> If he's so concerned with his reputation, he would've filed sooner. Waiting 3 months to do it makes him look like an attention seeker and money-hungry. I'll give him a pass for December since it's the holiday season and not everyone wants to deal with lawsuits and shit around Christmas time, but he should've filed no later than early-to-mid January.


Maybe to you, but that is not how the real world works. I am sure his attorneys took time to review the case before they filed instead of file then review the case.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well too be honest nobody really knows what really went down between these two jackasses even if the doctor did a shitty job do you think he's going to admit his mistakes?

Also I like how the wwe mentions the importance of their wellness policies when they have Ryback around running on steroids and nothing hasn't been done against him not even a suspension. But this is the same company that suspended Ricardo Rodriguez for taking fat burners because he was trying to lose weight to get in ring shape. :maury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chrome said:


> If he's so concerned with his reputation, he would've filed sooner. Waiting 3 months to do it makes him look like an attention seeker and money-hungry. I'll give him a pass for December since it's the holiday season and not everyone wants to deal with lawsuits and shit around Christmas time, but he should've filed no later than early-to-mid January.


Maybe it took them awhile to filed the case. These thing just don't happen overnight you know


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Well too be honest nobody really knows what really went down between these two jackasses even if the doctor did a shitty job do you think he's going to admit his mistakes?
> 
> Also I like how the wwe mentions the importance of their wellness policies when they have Ryback around running on steroids and nothing hasn't been done against him not even a suspension. But this is the same company that suspended Ricardo Rodriguez for taking fat burners because he was trying to lose weight to get in ring shape. :maury


Honestly I do not think WWE has a problem with its athletes taking steroids as long as there is no outcry from the government officials or the public. They just want plausible deny-ability.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> I love how some are saying the doc has no case. If he didn't he wouldn't be suing him is that hard to understand?


People sue others without a case all the time. They think they have a case but in reality they don't.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

All I know, is if I went to a doctor continuously over a period of time and he kept giving me the same medicine and I never saw any improvement and later I found out I had a potential life threatening infection that he missed? I'd be telling EVERYONE I know how horrible a doctor the first doctor was.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Deebow said:


> Well, WWE doesn't think he incompetent. What Punk said didn't cost him his job. So, it obviously didn't hurt his reputation that much. It's not causing him to lose money. This case isn't about him protecting reputation. Even if Punk said was a lie. The fact of the matter is that what was said has been said. This is purely about monetary gain. Somebody probably told him that he can make tons of money off what Punk said about him, so he went ahead with the suit.


Um, maybe he won't be with WWE forever. And maybe, he also does work outside of the WWE currently I don't know. A lot of pro sports physicians have their own practices and this guy could as well, or plan to in the future. 

Reputation is reputation whether you lose your job or not.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Big Bird said:


> Did Punk even name the guy? Some case.


Not enough attention is brought to this FACT.

Nowhere did I read that he mentioned this Amann person BY NAME on the air. 

All he mentioned was WWE's Doctor. 

So I agree that this guy has no case since Punk's lawyer can easily say that Amann was never named as the one doctor who he was referring to. 



Case Closed.

NEXT!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> Maybe it took them awhile to filed the case. These thing just don't happen overnight you know


True, but they don't take 3 months either usually.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Well too be honest nobody really knows what really went down between these two jackasses even if the doctor did a shitty job do you think he's going to admit his mistakes?
> 
> Also I like how the wwe mentions the importance of their wellness policies when they have Ryback around running on steroids and nothing hasn't been done against him not even a suspension. But this is the same company that suspended Ricardo Rodriguez for taking fat burners because he was trying to lose weight to get in ring shape. :maury


People like Rey Mysterio and Jamie Noble got busted for roids you are believing the misconception that big muscles = roid abuse....Ryback could be clean for all you know


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



RLStern said:


> CM Punk made a slanderous claim about the doctor. I wouldn't go about suing CM Punk(as I'm not the type of person to sue, love your enemies), however CM Punk has in fact made slanderous claims about the Doctor which can affect his career and Ryback(Claimed Ryback does steroids despite WWE testing) which can also affect his career.
> 
> CM Punk's claims on his podcast were refuted bullshit, dude quit because he wasn't main event, and that's his fault for not drawing.


Punk not drawing? You are the biggest moron ever. He was a bigger draw than Cena. Anyways you are nothing more than a Vince loving mark that does not anything other than what WWE feeds you. This lawsuit is going to be thrown out or if a judge is stupid enough to let this igo to court Punks Jewish lawyer will eat him for breakfest.

Also WWE "testing Policy" You do know you can beat those and go to places like Biogensis. If you think Ryback is clean then you are dumber than you already look like


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If half of what unk3 said is true this quack should lose his license. There has to be witnesses to unk2 asking for medical attention and it being declined if any of this is true. This has the makings of a very ugly lawsuit. As cut throat and sleazy as WWE is with the talent it sounds like what unk2 is saying holds some weight. If it was an isolated incident other wrestlers would not think twice about what this doc says. If I was (fill in rassler here) and I believe a fraction of these allegations I would not want this pig to touch me. Especially if this medical professional tried to get unk5 cleared before he was ready. If true that is utterly classless and disgusting. Think about when you go the DR and he/she sucks and misdiagnoses you or doesn't listen and ultimately just wants to make money and does not give two shits about your well being. If you are reading this I'm sure you have been through this or know someone who has been through that. 

This is a morality issue first and foremost. Forget all the nonsense and the fact the company ran off a once in a decade talent but if they damn near killed someone and knowingly jeopardized his well safety and if even just a person or two comes forward in the defense of unk? Good luck getting a dime, doc.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Chrome said:


> True, but they don't take 3 months either usually.


What do you base this on?


Regardless even though I do not believe CM Punk he has a clear out in this case. 

CM Punk is a performer. All he has to do is say that he was performing, which I think would be hard to prove otherwise, and I think nothing happens. I do think they settle though.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Simply Flawless said:


> People like Rey Mysterio and Jamie Noble got busted for roids you are believing the misconception that big muscles = roid abuse....Ryback could be clean for all you know


Ryback deff looks roided up any none wrestling fan will also tell you the same.

Somebody that looks clean is Cena for example. Even though most people accuses him of being on Steroid as well I believe Cena is Legit I've seen some videos of him working out and he's a legit beast same with Cesaro. Can't say the same for Ryback I just don't buy him being clean this is the same company who kept another roided freaks around Ezekiel Jackson and Mason Ryan for a while before they released them.

But who knows he's probably clean.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Anyone who thinks Ryback's physique is natural obvious knows nothing about fitness or nutrition.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



TheResurrection said:


> You can't destroy someone's career by speaking incredibly negatively about them publicly, regardless of whether you're "asked a question" unless you've got proof of what you're saying. I'm very much in favour of freedom of speech but I wouldn't want to live somewhere where you could do that without consequence.
> 
> Maybe he is shit at his job, but The Colt Cabana Podcast with no proof sure as fuck wasn't the place to complain about it.


"I'm not against of freedom of speech, but I'm against freedom of speech unless I agree"


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



glenwo2 said:


> Not enough attention is brought to this FACT.
> 
> Nowhere did I read that he mentioned this Amann person BY NAME on the air.
> 
> ...


If he was easily identifiable enough that every single news outlet named him by name the next day, then it probably doesn't result in the lawsuit being thrown out.

If I say "the head coach of the Philadelphia Eagles" and follow with something defamatory, I don't get off the hook because I didn't use his name.

If it doesn't get thrown out before depositions take place -- and I kind of doubt it will but that's a judge's call, not mine -- it's easily settled with the first question of Mr. Brooks' deposition: "Were you referring to Dr. Amman?"

If he says no, then the logical next question is, "Then who were you referring to?"

Hard to get past that one under oath.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This is terrible for WWE and I'd imagine they aren't too pleased about this despite people wanting to suggest this is bitches revenge by Vince.

When lawsuits come about, both parties typically keep silent about the case, but people have already heard Punk's side of the story. CM Punk will be one of the most talked about athletes on the planet when he fights (if the fight takes place in the summer as planned there's no NFL, NBA, major football tournaments and MLB will be at the early stages, which means UFC will dominate the sports headlines) and this will be reported on. With health care particularly concussions which Punk spoke on being the hot topic in sports, the WWE will come off looking bad like they did with the steroid scandals, as again they only have Punks side which buried WWE.

Also, I can understand why he'd sue CM Punk, but what did Colt Cabana do wrong? He was just interviewing someone and I don't see people suing the interviewer on 60 Minutes when someone defames a company on their show.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This will be over quickly. For drama's sake I hope the doc gets wrecked.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If Punk lied then it's slander. Either way I see this going nowhere.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



PunkDrunk said:


> Freedoms of speech doesn't mean you can slander who you want
> Jesus Christ there's some terrible posts in here


Exactly I agree 100%. 

I am one of the biggest advocates for freedom there is (I'm pretty much a libertarian and believes in very limited government) however freedom of speech has nothing to do with this. 

Freedom of speech is in place so our citizens have the freedom to speak out ABOUT THE GOVERNMENT. However, you can not legally slander someone else in a public forum and claim "Free speech" as a defense.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Loudness said:


> "I'm not against of freedom of speech, but I'm against freedom of speech unless I agree"


See my other post. The 1st Amendment is not designed so that citizens can slander other citizens and get away with it scot free. There are laws in place that don't allow you to publicly slander others, and they have been in place for 100 of years. 

Freedom of speech is in place so citizens can speak freely about their government, without fear of being persecuted if they disagree with government policies. It doesn't allow citizens to slander other citizens. 

Now I have no clue who is right or wrong here, if this guy is lying or if Punk is, I really don't care, I'm just saying you can't use "free speech" as a defense if you slander someone else.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I will put this down

FREEDOM OF SPEECH PROTECTS YOU FOR GOVERNMENT CENSORSHIP AND PUNISHMENT, THIS CASE HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE GOVERNMENT 

IF PUNK WAS ARRESTED FOR HIS COMMENTS IT WOULD BE BUT THIS LAWSUIT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE FREEDOM OF SPEECH, THIS IS CITIZEN VS CITIZEN


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

You'd think Punk would add this little nugget in his lawsuit instead of airing it out to express frustration with the company.

Just saying. He chose royalties over his name and brand over the fact that he could have easily banked on the "fact" that he was immensely sick and the doctors failed to accurately diagnose it.

I like Punk but yeah. Kind of had enough of the drama.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This will be terrible for AJ as well. Who did Punk go to after he left WWE? AJ's doctor. AJ should just resign before the powers that be make her life hell. She deserves better than that and it's a shame because she is a hell of a lot better than all of the other current diva's and her and Paige could of had a rivalry for the ages. To be punished for the E's dislike for Punk would be terrible. But WWE is like Junior High so that is what will probably happen.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



downnice said:


> Punk not drawing? You are the biggest moron ever. He was a bigger draw than Cena.


:ha

I can't take Punk defenders seriously anymore. dude wasn't a draw and certainly didn't outdraw Cena.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chrome said:


> True, but they don't take 3 months either usually.


Well they probably didn't start until after the holidays


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



herbski said:


> See my other post. The 1st Amendment is not designed so that citizens can slander other citizens and get away with it scot free. There are laws in place that don't allow you to publicly slander others, and they have been in place for 100 of years.
> 
> Freedom of speech is in place so citizens can speak freely about their government, *without fear of being persecuted* if they disagree with government policies. It doesn't allow citizens to slander other citizens.
> 
> Now I have no clue who is right or wrong here, if this guy is lying or if Punk is, I really don't care, I'm just saying you can't use "free speech" as a defense if you slander someone else.


....................

You know you're anti-punk when you're using self-defying logic.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk auto wins because he has proof of his claims on podcast

He has the real doctor he went to tell him he could have died that no one handled it right

He gets his real doc to sign letter saying his wound was uncared for 

And bam insta win

My mother won a lawsuit against a podiatrist that said her ankle was fine, a year layer a better podiatrist said the previous was a quack and ruined her ligament never healed right. And being diabetic they can't do surgery to fix. Her new doc and my mom called old doc a quack and dangerous.

She put article in paper op-ed section telling her story calling the doc she trusted a quack her ruined her and can't walk now.

She got calls from 2 lawyers offering pro bono work, she sued the doc, he lost his license and went bankrupt to avoid the payout. But my mom put the bastard out of business.


Punk has proof of his claims via the real doctor he went to , to get fixed. That doc will happily sign proof the Mr Z-pack is a charlatan


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bl0ndie said:


> This will be over quickly. For drama's sake I hope punk gets wrecked.


Fixed


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> Fixed


Well, not really. Much more interesting to see some greedy fool, who got butt hurt over someone calling out his malpractice, get slammed as he justly deserves. 

(if that is the case of course)


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



obby said:


> I'm sure he'll get tons of support from the WWE staph.


:sodone


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



RLStern said:


> :ha
> 
> I can't take Punk defenders seriously anymore. dude wasn't a draw and certainly didn't outdraw Cena.


This thread has absolutely *NOTHING* to do with Punk "drawing". Seriously, nobody gives a fuck that you think he sucks. Just stop.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



-SAW- said:


> This thread has absolutely *NOTHING* to do with Punk "drawing".


Actually it does, that's the reason he quit:


RLStern said:


> CM Punk made a slanderous claim about the doctor. I wouldn't go about suing CM Punk(as I'm not the type of person to sue, love your enemies), however CM Punk has in fact made slanderous claims about the Doctor which can affect his career and Ryback(Claimed Ryback does steroids despite WWE testing) which can also affect his career.
> 
> CM Punk's claims on his podcast were refuted bullshit, dude quit because he wasn't main event, and that's his fault for not drawing.





-SAW- said:


> Seriously, nobody gives a fuck that you think he sucks. Just stop.


Why should I care whether others care or not? I'm going to point out CM Punk's bullshit no matter what his fans think.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Stone Hot said:


> maybe he is WWEs doctor after all. I wouldn't be surprised if Vince hired serval lawyers for the case.


If Punk wins, and a judge believes the doctor was incompetant, he could sue WWE for not competant doctor at ringside, thus endangering the health of the talent, because there was be no competant medical opinion on whether or not they are too injured to perform. Vince will give the guy WWE lawyers in order to keep that from happening.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Chrome said:


> If he's so concerned with his reputation, he would've filed sooner. Waiting 3 months to do it makes him look like an attention seeker and money-hungry. I'll give him a pass for December since it's the holiday season and not everyone wants to deal with lawsuits and shit around Christmas time, but he should've filed no later than early-to-mid January.


I think the opposite in that case is true when he comes to slander.

The DR has to be able to prove that Punks words (that the dr claims are untrue) hurt his bounces and he suffered a loss because of it. So the DR will have to prove over the past three months that he lost money or clients because of what Punk said about him (that was not true according to the DR).

If he would have sued right away, then he wouldn't be able to show he suffered any loss (if he even did now). that being said, what he should have done is filed a cease and desist against the podcast saying what Punk said about him was not true and to take the podcast down.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



RLStern said:


> Actually it does, *that's the reason he quit*






















You sir, are the truest definition of an idiot.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well the doctor is confident enough to go after Punk. Hopefully some good evidence is presented and see who is lying. If it is proven that Punk is indeed the one who lied, then somehow he will have found a way to sink even lower. Will quite possibly be the biggest scumbag to ever grace a wrestling ring, and his name should be blotted out from every last pro wrestling organization he has disgraced with his presence.

So yes, this will be an interesting case.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bl0ndie said:


> Well, not really. Much more interesting to see some greedy fool, who got butt hurt over someone calling out his malpractice, get slammed as he justly deserves.
> 
> (if that is the case of course)


I think it will be much more interesting to see Doc win the case and see how punk reacts afterwords


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Daggdag said:


> If Punk wins, and a judge believes the doctor was incompetant, he could sue WWE for not competant doctor at ringside, thus endangering the health of the talent, because there was be no competant medical opinion on whether or not they are too injured to perform. Vince will give the guy WWE lawyers in order to keep that from happening.


No Vince will just pay the guy what he wants so that won't happen. It does not matter what lawyer you have or how good they are.
If Punk can easily prove the WWE drs didnt treat him correctly then Punk wins the case. Its only a million dollars, that is couch change for Vince. IF he is smart he will just pay of the DR and end the case.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> I think it will be much more interesting to see Doc win the case and see how punk reacts afterwords


Hopefully his loss in court coincides gloriously with his near murder in UFC.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



MachoMadness1988 said:


> This will be terrible for AJ as well. Who did Punk go to after he left WWE? AJ's doctor. AJ should just resign before the powers that be make her life hell. She deserves better than that and it's a shame because she is a hell of a lot better than all of the other current diva's and her and Paige could of had a rivalry for the ages. To be punished for the E's dislike for Punk would be terrible. But WWE is like Junior High so that is what will probably happen.


Yeaaaaaah no just stop. WWE has shown they have no intention of burying AJ after Punk left. Had her drop the strap to Paige for a quick break, got two more reigns out of it, decent feuds with Paige and Nikki, and then got another paid vacation. Yeah they are really showing they hate her. :eyeroll


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



BlueRover said:


> Well the doctor is confident enough to go after Punk. Hopefully some good evidence is presented and see who is lying. If it is proven that Punk is indeed the one who lied, then somehow he will have found a way to sink even lower. *Will quite possibly be the biggest scumbag to ever grace a wrestling ring, and his name should be blotted out from every last pro wrestling organization he has disgraced with his presence.*
> 
> So yes, this will be an interesting case.


Err...are you aware of some of the people that have wrestled in history? No matter what anyone thinks of CM Punk, he doesn't come CLOSE to as bad as others in wrestling considering the things they've done.

And fun fact- some of them are legends.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



birthday_massacre said:


> No Vince will just pay the guy what he wants so that won't happen. It does not matter what lawyer you have or how good they are.
> If Punk can easily prove the WWE drs didnt treat him correctly then Punk wins the case. Its only a million dollars, that is couch change for Vince. IF he is smart he will just pay of the DR and end the case.


Knowing Punk, and how much he hates Vince, he may choose to form a class action lawsuit against WWE, with other wrestlers on the grounds that WWE had use an doctor who was not qualified. That would be an easy win if Punk wins the initial slander suit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



BlueRover said:


> Well the doctor is confident enough to go after Punk. Hopefully some good evidence is presented and see who is lying. If it is proven that Punk is indeed the one who lied, then somehow he will have found a way to sink even lower. Will quite possibly be the biggest scumbag to ever grace a wrestling ring, and his name should be blotted out from every last pro wrestling organization he has disgraced with his presence.
> 
> So yes, this will be an interesting case.


Man, you Punk haters are something else. :drake1

Like, did he come to your house and GTS your mom or something?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I honestly don't see what Punk would have to gain from lying about some random WWE doctor, especially when Punk was gone from WWE. There is literally nothing for him to gain one way or the other. I just took it as he was blowing off some steam since a doctor was so far off of the mark from how he diagnosed and treated Punk.

I thought it was fair considering he gave Punk a prescription for what he would give someone with the flu.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well, this is interesting.

Punk is smarter than to slander about doctors, at least he should be.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



LPPrince said:


> Err...are you aware of some of the people that have wrestled in history? No matter what anyone thinks of CM Punk, he doesn't come CLOSE to as bad as others in wrestling considering the things they've done.
> 
> And fun fact- some of them are legends.


At least Benoit had a medical reason to be a cunt.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



LSF45 said:


> First, to those saying that Punk will hire the lawyer he originally had: that might not be the case. He never revealed the name of the LA Lawyer, but he may not be able to "practice" in Chicago/Cook County courts. Regardless, I'm sure Punk has already lawyered up, even if he can't use the prior one.
> 
> Also, if Amann is so upset about his integrity being subjected to false accusations, then why is he only suing for a million dollars? Let's be real here: if Punk made so much off this settlement with WWE, why wouldn't Amann go after as much of that settlement as possible? Plus, why include Cabana in it? I'm not saying Colt doesn't have money, but it's probably nowhere near Punk's money.
> 
> ...


He's actually susing for 3 million i believe.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Hahahahahaha
Try being a fucking better doctor then, not Punks fault the guys a useless douchebag. And its not just Punk pleanty of other guys have said the exact same things. Wouldn't suprise me if WWE put the doc up to this.

Fuck me you can't say anything these days without someone trying to sue you this is just ridiculous.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Weird how it took this long for a lawsuit to spring up. That podcast was nearly three full months ago.

It's not all that surprising, though. Punk made some pretty outrageous claims that, for his sake, he better be able to back up. If it's the WWE corporate team that supports the doc, Punk might be screwed BIG TIME.

The fallout should be entertaining.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



glenwo2 said:


> Not enough attention is brought to this FACT.
> 
> Nowhere did I read that he mentioned this Amann person BY NAME on the air.
> 
> ...


But isn't Amann WWE's doctor? I know there are many other physicians but I'm pretty certain this guy is the head doc. Either way punk will have to prove that he was talking about another doctor and who's to say the doctor he puts this on won't sue, just like Amann?


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



HankHill_85 said:


> Weird how it took this long for a lawsuit to spring up. That podcast was nearly three full months ago.
> 
> It's not all that surprising, though. Punk made some pretty outrageous claims that, for his sake, he better be able to back up. If it's the WWE corporate team that supports the doc, Punk might be screwed BIG TIME.
> 
> The fallout should be entertaining.


Nearly three months isn't a very long time at all for a lawsuit to be filed. 

Real life isn't like the movies, and this isn't some small claims suit that someone decides to file after watching a 4 am ambulance chaser infomercial.

The doctor most likely consulted with a number of different attorneys and had to go through whatever records he has spanning back over a year. 

Even if he was able to get attorneys to take the case on a contingency, I doubt the guy filed to just fish for a settlement without acknowledging the reality of the case going to trial.

That type of thing takes time. 

The fallout from this will definitely be interesting/entertaining/better than anything on RAW, for sure.



glenwo2 said:


> Not enough attention is brought to this FACT.
> 
> Nowhere did I read that he mentioned this Amann person BY NAME on the air.
> 
> ...


You're completely off base with your assessment, which makes your arrogant matter-of-fact attitude hilarious.

A direct name drop isn't needed, due to defamation by inference. The guy's name was all over the internet linking him to the incidents in question within a few hours of the podcast being leaked, and before any of the big dirtsheets even confirmed it. 

Just because Punk didn't mention him by name, it doesn't mean there is no case. The reason not enough attention is brought to what you incorrectly assume is an important revelation because in the big picture it's not that relevant at all. 

Just wondering-- how did you come to the conclusion that the suit had no legal basis based on Punk not naming the doctor? You seem extremely confident about it, so please, indulge me-- what information (references to past cases, legal resources, etc) did you use to come to your conclusion?




*EDIT:*

I am not taking either side since there is not nearly enough information right now to gauge who has the stronger case. However, to assume the suit will be tossed because Punk didn't specifically name the doctor, as glenwo2 claims, is just dumb and indicative of someone who's CM Punk fandom clouds their judgment to rationally view this case.

Perhaps you should take a seat in the back and let the adults discuss this instead.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> Try being a fucking better doctor then, not Punks fault the guys a useless douchebag. And its not just Punk pleanty of other guys have said the exact same things. Wouldn't suprise me if WWE put the doc up to this.
> 
> Fuck me you can't say anything these days without someone trying to sue you this is just ridiculous.


Man, you are fucking something. 

Do you receive regular care?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think the opposite in that case is true when he comes to slander.
> 
> The DR has to be able to prove that Punks words (that the dr claims are untrue) hurt his bounces and he suffered a loss because of it. So the DR will have to prove over the past three months that he lost money or clients because of what Punk said about him (that was not true according to the DR).
> 
> If he would have sued right away, then he wouldn't be able to show he suffered any loss (if he even did now). that being said, what he should have done is filed a cease and desist against the podcast saying what Punk said about him was not true and to take the podcast down.


Slander doesn't need proof of loss of earnings 
I could go on TV and call Brad Pitt a ****** who I know takes it up the ass.
Guess what? I'm getting my ass sued and Brad hasn't lost a penny 
That's why threads like this are hard to read, people using uninformed opinion as legal fact


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



glenwo2 said:


> Not enough attention is brought to this FACT.
> 
> Nowhere did I read that he mentioned this Amann person BY NAME on the air.
> 
> ...


You don't need to name the person to be sued for slander. As long as you can connect the dots to who it is, its just as bad a saying the name. And there were tons of MEMES on the internet after the podcast, so that is all the DR would have to point to.

The thing is the DR has to prove that Punk was lying, and that he lost money or it hurt his character because of what Punk said.

that is going to be the hard part.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

No one should take anyone's side until after its dealt with, anyway.

Not a single one of us knows the whole unfiltered truth. Technically they don't either. They just need to be convincing in the court room.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

It sounds like bullshit.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

My question is will the court case be on the WWE Network?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



PunkDrunk said:


> Slander doesn't need proof of loss of earnings
> I could go on TV and call Brad Pitt a ****** who I know takes it up the ass.
> Guess what? I'm getting my ass sued and Brad hasn't lost a penny
> That's why threads like this are hard to read, people using uninformed opinion as legal fact


Yes you do. You have to prove that what you said damaged the persons reputation. In this case the DR would have to show his rep was damaged.
How would he go about proving that if not for loss of money


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Why not sue him, if I was him I'd sue aswell, he's clearly went about it the correct way and I hope he wins and gets an apology from punk. You would like to think a company the size of WWE would have the best possible doctors in this day and age.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Hahahahahaha
> Try being a fucking better doctor then, not Punks fault the guys a useless douchebag. And its not just Punk pleanty of other guys have said the exact same things. Wouldn't suprise me if WWE put the doc up to this.
> 
> Fuck me you can't say anything these days without someone trying to sue you this is just ridiculous.


Hopefully punk counter sue this quack.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



HankHill_85 said:


> Weird how it took this long for a lawsuit to spring up. That podcast was nearly three full months ago.
> 
> It's not all that surprising, though. Punk made some pretty outrageous claims that, for his sake, he better be able to back up. If it's the WWE corporate team that supports the doc, Punk might be screwed BIG TIME.
> 
> The fallout should be entertaining.


Punk and a lawyer from LA could have fucked WWE and their corporate team. It's the reason Punk got "everything he wanted and more" out of the settlement. 

Amann has more to lose here. If this blows up in his face and Punk decides to turn around and get him back and sue for malpractice, Amann is losing his job.

Amann is an idiot in this. He still has his job and is either still making the same money or making more. To sue for $1 million because Punk hurt his feelings is fucking stupid.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Reputation is not money related u communist pig!!!!!!
Lol
He's not suing for loss of earnings, that's a separate suit that can be tagged on but he didn't because it's not true. You don't have to have lost your job to be slandered.
What if he was unemployed when punk made the claim? 
Again were not legal experts but that's just common sense


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I really don't know what is there is to say of the actual story itself between Punk and this doctor.

I will say it was really stupid for CM Punk to go off on rants in a podcast and not expect any consequences for it, especially since he is rich and famous.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well there's always a chance that Punk was lying in order to make fans less pissed off about his leaving. Will be interesting to see how it goes because WWE Doctors being incompetent twats seems highly likely also.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RatedR10 said:


> Punk and a lawyer from LA could have fucked WWE and their corporate team. It's the reason Punk got "everything he wanted and more" out of the settlement.
> 
> Amann has more to lose here. If this blows up in his face and Punk decides to turn around and get him back and sue for malpractice, Amann is losing his job.
> 
> Amann is an idiot in this. He still has his job and is either still making the same money or making more. To sue for $1 million because Punk hurt his feelings is fucking stupid.


Nobody is being sued because of hurt feelings. It's "fucking stupid" that you have such a terrible comprehension of the suit but choose to rant about it like you have a clue.

Again, you're another perfect example of someone's who admiration and fandom for Punk has made it impossible for you to rationally discuss this topic. 

Whether or not this suit has any merit remains to be seen. But to preemptively pick a side because you're a fan of the defendant is beyond hilarious.


----------



## Rorschach85 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I can understand being in the moment(or period) like Punk did and just shouted out things like he didn't care, but he really wasn't being careful because in today's world, you can get sued with just about anything.

In retrospect, Punk should have took the high road, but in the moment, I would have done the same too if I was that pushed.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Roach13 said:


> Hopefully punk counter sue this quack.


Doubt it, Punk has moved on and he really doesn't want to spend ANY time with things other than training for his fight and doing the comic thing, besides he stands to earn AT LEAST $5million from his first fight alone as many people expect it to crack 1 million PPV buys so it's not like he needs to shake WWE for change.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This is a train wreck waiting to happen if Punk was right he can counter suit this doctor for malpractice meaning he will lose his job.

The Doctor should've kept his mouth shut he has put himself in a rock and a hard place right now.

All they need is the note from AJ doctor those can determine how long the infection been there. 

But also Punk will have to prove that he went to Doctor Amann is a confusing lawsuit too be honest I could see it being dismissed. Or the doctor setting for a settlement.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



-SAW- said:


> You sir, are the truest definition of an idiot.


How so? How is it not true?

Calling something stupid does not make it stupid, showing that something is stupid demonstrates that it's in fact stupid. so don't make claims without evidence, you'll only embarrass yourself.

And why are offended? it's true, CM Punk quit because he wasn't in the main event, he wasn't in the main event because he failed to draw. 

Keep your emotion out ut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RatedR10 said:


> Punk and a lawyer from LA could have fucked WWE and their corporate team. It's the reason Punk got "everything he wanted and more" out of the settlement.
> 
> Amann has more to lose here. If this blows up in his face and Punk decides to turn around and get him back and sue for malpractice, Amann is losing his job.
> 
> Amann is an idiot in this. He still has his job and is either still making the same money or making more. To sue for $1 million because Punk hurt his feelings is fucking stupid.


Not to mention if Punk finds other wrestlers in the past Amann has done this to, he is going to lose his license


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Arcturus said:


> Doubt it, Punk has moved on and he really doesn't want to spend ANY time with things other than training for his fight and doing the comic thing, besides he stands to earn AT LEAST $5million from his first fight alone as many *people expect it to crack 1 million PPV buys* so it's not like he needs to shake WWE for change.


:ti :bryanlol :ha :LOL 

The man couldn't even draw at his Peak(Summer of 2011), where he didn't draw anywhere close to 1 Million buys, that is delusional, Punk isn't drawing 1 Million PPV buys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> :ti :bryanlol :ha :LOL
> 
> The man couldn't even draw at his Peak(Summer of 2011), where he didn't draw anywhere close to 1 Million buys, that is delusional, Punk isn't drawing 1 Million PPV buys.


Punk beat Cena in merch sales, oh yeah isn't a draw. And sorry but the champion or main event isn't what draws PPVs, its the whole card.
Not sure why people always try to claim Punk wasnt a draw based on PPV buys.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk beat Cena in merch sales, oh yeah isn't a draw. And sorry but the champion or main event isn't what draws PPVs, its the whole card.
> Not sure why people always try to claim Punk wasnt a draw based on PPV buys.


Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise while both were for sale... Punk still never in his life outdrew The Rock, and never outdrew John Cena.

The merchandise argument doesn't work. Punk's merchandise sold more than Rock and Cena's merchandise? Good for him:clap :clap :clap

CM Punk still never outdrew The Rock and John Cena.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

One can't say whether if Punk is a draw or not. There isn't enough info on it. In the very little data available, Punk has had both worse and better numbers than Cena, so the draw argument about Punk, whether if he is or not, has no legitimacy whatsoever.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Yeah I didn't take it personally, I didn't even know I bothered you to be honest.  We're pretty much on the same page though.
> 
> Actually Punk's my third favorite wrestler ever to be honest, I got Mitsuharu Misawa #1 just cause I've never seen an all around wrestler as good & innovative as him, Austin at [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=2]#2 [/URL] notched slightly above Punk. Guy is overrated at times by some but as an overall talent is criminally underrated by many to me. I'll always understand why he wasn't made to be "the man" in a company like WWE who's goal is mass appeal, just like how metal & punk rock aren't mass appealing in 2015 to most of our society - but the guy could do EVERYTHING in the ring & outside of the ring at least good enough, you don't see too many wrestlers like that anymore.
> 
> And he was a fan of wrestling which I always admired. Like when Misawa passed away & he wrote his name on his wristbands, I can relate to that personality of going through what he went through. Not that he has it terrible - so nobody misconstrued what I'm saying - but the concept he had of wanting to be recognized as the best wrestler in the world by the WWE & it's fans & then realizing that wrestling is not what the WWE is really about. Like to me he should of known better, when DB/Punk for the title was given backseat treatment to Big Show & Ace vs Cena - I mean what else needs to be said? Anybody who is in it for the wrestling needs to go somewhere else.


Your not wrong at all.

I agree I could understand why the WWE never placed him at the top of their priority list in regards to his position but he did well for a very good amount of time in the #2 position in the company, he was outselling Cena in merch etc. Anyways I hate going into the whole drawing argument because that's all it ever leads to with Punk, everyone believes he was a horrible talent cause he couldn't supposedly draw but that mean's little to me.

Your point about how he wanted to truly make wrestling within the WWE enjoyable again and make it the focal point sums up this company perfectly.

I didn't see it as much back in 2012 when he faced Bryan for the title @ OTL but then it resonated with me, read up Punk's story an eventually went back and watched most of his career and you can't help but feel a little underwhelmed by the fact such a great wrestling match between he and Bryan was given such little significance and like you said that was a clear indication that the WWE do not care about wrestling.

Anyways I've gone off topic, but this doctor honestly has poked a bear, people can say what they want but this situation between Punk and the WWE has been some what calm and neither have really gone out of their way to diss the other (obviously besides Punk spilling it all out in the podcast) but this could really re-ignite some ugly and hostile situations again.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> :ti :bryanlol :ha :LOL
> 
> The man couldn't even draw at his Peak(Summer of 2011), where he didn't draw anywhere close to 1 Million buys, that is delusional, Punk isn't drawing 1 Million PPV buys.


You don't understand, there will be a lot of popular culture interest and a multitude of interest from pro-wrestling fans who wouldn't normally buy a UFC PPV AS WELL as the MMA fans who usually do, why don't you make a poll asking people if they will order the PPV on any wrestling forum and you will see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise while both were for sale... Punk still never in his life outdrew The Rock, and never outdrew John Cena.
> 
> The merchandise argument doesn't work. Punk's merchandise sold more than Rock and Cena's merchandise? Good for him:clap :clap :clap
> 
> CM Punk still never outdrew The Rock and John Cena.


The merch argument does work. It just doenst work for you because it proves you are wrong. Buy rates and ratings have nothing to do with who is a draw or who isn't.
People usually don't buy a PPV or watch raw just for one person who is on top. That is always a stupid argument.

Being a draw is always a stupid argument.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*










Some of you like to kiss the company's ass.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

LMAO I come to the last page of this thread and see a Rock mark talking about Punk's drawing ability. 

IDK what I expected.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> The merch argument does work. It just doenst work for you because it proves you are wrong. Buy rates and ratings have nothing to do with who is a draw or who isn't.
> People usually don't buy a PPV or watch raw just for one person who is on top. That is always a stupid argument.
> 
> Being a draw is always a stupid argument.


The guy has no idea don't even bother.

You'll call out his flawed philosophies about how he believe's "Punk was useless and not a draw" and he will change what he said or bend it to suit his argument.

Waste of time.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Yeah1993 said:


> LMAO I come to the last page of this thread and see a Rock mark talking about Punk's drawing ability.
> 
> IDK what I expected.


It's the only thing he ever posts in this forum.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise while both were for sale... Punk still never in his life outdrew The Rock, and never outdrew John Cena.
> 
> The merchandise argument doesn't work. Punk's merchandise sold more than Rock and Cena's merchandise? Good for him:clap :clap :clap
> 
> CM Punk still never outdrew The Rock and John Cena.


People like you need to get a clue, just because they are no Cena or Rock in terms of drawing doesn't mean they aren't draws in their own right. Plus Punk was never booked as half as strong as any of them.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

A 16 page discussion about a lawsuit where majority discussion is whether the guy being sued is a draw or not. Never change, Wrestling Forum.


----------



## FadAsMuck (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

"Punk wasn't booked stronger....WAAHHHHHHH!!!!"


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



FadAsMuck said:


> "Punk wasn't booked stronger....WAAHHHHHHH!!!!"


Oh wait the 434 title reign. How did I forget that, oh wait that's because he barely even main evented and lost to all the big names. Got his push ruined by HHH early on, such a strong booking.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

i still dont understand why some of you believe a corporation over a person.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Arcturus said:


> Doubt it, Punk has moved on and he really doesn't want to spend ANY time with things other than training for his fight and doing the comic thing, besides he stands to earn AT LEAST $5million from his first fight alone as many people expect it to crack 1 million PPV buys so it's not like he needs to shake WWE for change.


They don't make great money in UFC. There's not 1 MMA fighter on Forbes highest paid athlete list. They make decent money but it's estimated someone like Jon Jones makes 4-5 mil a year off 2 fights. A lot of that is sponsorship deals too. Officially Anderson Silva made 800k with a 200k win bonus for UFC 183.

I doubt Punk will headline his 1st ppv either. You're not going to get a million buys with him fighting a bum.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

In regards to Punk's gear outselling Rock's. That's misleading since Rock isn't a full time wrestler. He's not pimping his gear out across the country like Punk and Cena, etc. are.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I think Chris Amann should form his own stable called the Z-Pack Nation, a stable of EMTs. Their main goal is to force everyone to use Z-Packs.

and as for their theme song :cesaro


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



GillbergReturns said:


> They don't make great money in UFC. There's not 1 MMA fighter on Forbes highest paid athlete list. They make decent money but it's estimated someone like Jon Jones makes 4-5 mil a year off 2 fights. A lot of that is sponsorship deals too. Officially Anderson Silva made 800k with a 200k win bonus for UFC 183.
> 
> I doubt Punk will headline his 1st ppv either. You're not going to get a million buys with him fighting a bum.


Anderson actually made $6 million from the card based on PPV sales

http://www.mmamania.com/2015/2/8/80...million-payday-from-anderson-silva-until-nsac


Of course this was prior to the whole drugs thing.

And as I said, it won't just be MMA fans watching the fight but a whole bunch of pro-wrestling who will be buying the PPV, it's very likely it could crack the million.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> :ti :bryanlol :ha :LOL
> 
> The man couldn't even draw at his Peak(Summer of 2011), where he didn't draw anywhere close to 1 Million buys, that is delusional, Punk isn't drawing 1 Million PPV buys.


I'm a massive Rock fan as much as the next guy but you really need to give this up and go back to writing the Goosebumps books.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Well I have never ordered a UFC PPV but I will to see Punk's first fight and I am sure many others will join in on that too.

Whether it cracks a million remains to be seen, regardless it's good business from the UFC IMO and Punk will be a good selling point regardless for them and especially to get that cross over from the wrestling fans to watch the UFC.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Arcturus said:


> Anderson actually made $6 million from the card based on PPV sales
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2015/2/8/80...million-payday-from-anderson-silva-until-nsac
> 
> ...


It says his salary was 800k what's the other 5 million? I wouldn't run with the assumption that Punk can generate that whatever that is. It probably goes more than ppv sales bonuses too although I'm sure that factors in.

As I said there's no MMA fighters on Forbes top 100 list. You look at Silvia's estimated worth it's about 20 mil. Jones is like 15. They're not making 5 mil a fight. The math doesn't add up there.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



GillbergReturns said:


> It says his salary was 800k what's the other 5 million? I wouldn't run with the assumption that Punk can generate that whatever that is. It probably goes more than ppv sales bonuses too although I'm sure that factors in.
> 
> As I said there's no MMA fighters on Forbes top 100 list. You look at Silvia's estimated worth it's about 20 mil. Jones is like 15. They're not making 5 mil a fight. The math doesn't add up there.


http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ar...rticles/georges-stpierre-5-million-ufc-fight/

GSP used to make 5-6 million a fight too, I'm not trying to say that they earn as much as world famous boxers or NBA stars, but GSP (when he was active) Anderson & Jones earn more in a year than every WWE superstar outside of Brock & Cena, and like I said ask any pro-wrestling fan anywhere if they will buy the UFC PPV that Punk will be on and the overwhelming majority will say yes.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Arcturus said:


> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ar...rticles/georges-stpierre-5-million-ufc-fight/
> 
> GSP used to make 5-6 million a fight too, I'm not trying to say that they earn as much as world famous boxers or NBA stars, but GSP (when he was active) Anderson & Jones earn more in a year than every WWE superstar outside of Brock & Cena, and like I said ask any pro-wrestling fan anywhere if they will buy the UFC PPV that Punk will be on and the overwhelming majority will say yes.


I did just read that but the problem is you're comparing top headliners to a guy with no experience who's going to fight a bum. There's no way he will come close to a million if he's not fighting a credible opponent. And WWE only hits a million buyers on one night a year. You're vastly overrating how much drawing potential hardcore fans bring.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



GillbergReturns said:


> I did just read that but the problem is you're comparing top headliners to a guy with no experience who's going to fight a bum. There's no way he will come close to a million if he's not fighting a credible opponent.


I guess all I can say to you is wait and see, there is a massive interest from the MMA community as well as the Pro-Wrestling community and the public in general who will watch out of pure intrigue and that will generate into numbers.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Arcturus said:


> I guess all I can say to you is wait and see, there is a massive interest from the MMA community as well as the Pro-Wrestling community and the public in general who will watch out of pure intrigue and that will generate into numbers.


Interest is only there if it lives up to the billing. He fights a bum no one will care. He looks like sh** people will run away. I doubt he will headline is first ppv. That will put him in an impossible spot where he's either facing someone who is too credible for him or he'll look like sh** not drawing because no one is going to pay to see a subpar fight.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> The merch argument does work. It just doenst work for you because it proves you are wrong. Buy rates and ratings have nothing to do with who is a draw or who isn't.
> People usually don't buy a PPV or watch raw just for one person who is on top. That is always a stupid argument.
> 
> Being a draw is always a stupid argument.


No it doesn't work, I disproved it by the fact that CM Punk merchandise sold more than Rock merchandise at one point, yet CM Punk never in his life outdrew The Rock.



Armani said:


> People like you need to get a clue, just because they are no Cena or Rock in terms of drawing doesn't mean they aren't draws in their own right. Plus Punk was never booked as half as strong as any of them.


You continue to destroy your credibility, first you think that the woman in her signature blading herself was special, when those in the business know it isn't. now you think booking determines who draws, when many have been booked bad and drew.

And you don't want to go down the "he was booked badly" debate because you will lose and have already lost at that, this dude was overpushed/booked too well, won the World Title on his Raw debut by beating Edge.



X Spectrum said:


> Kids don't buy the Network, adults do :fact


Most kids don't purchase toys at Toys R Us, Adults purchase them for their kids :fact

What's your point?



Arcturus said:


> You don't understand, there will be a lot of popular culture interest and a multitude of interest from pro-wrestling fans who wouldn't normally buy a UFC PPV AS WELL as the MMA fans who usually do, why don't you make a poll asking people if they will order the PPV on any wrestling forum and you will see.


Bullshit, Punk at his peak popularity failed to draw(Summer 2011), case closed.

His merchandise outsold Cena? Guess what? It out Rock's merchandise as well, yet Punk never in his life outdrew Rock and Cena. :fact

Ask a wrestling forum to see if they'll get 1 Million PPV buys? ut

The man didn't draw huge at his Peak in his home turf in WWE, he can only draw less in UFC as not all those fans will go to see him in UFC, he didn't draw, I understand that you like him and all but that doesn't change the facts.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Jesus Christ do to any mma forum and they'll tell you that they're not ordering punks fight on principal, and if you think wrestling fans will make up for it then remember that he couldn't get them to buy actual wrestling shows he was on


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Noble Mercury said:


> I think Chris Amann should form his own stable called the Z-Pack Nation, a stable of EMTs. Their main goal is to force everyone to use Z-Packs.
> 
> and as for their theme song :cesaro


Don Ramon


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> *No it doesn't work, I disproved it by the fact that CM Punk merchandise sold more than Rock merchandise at one point, yet CM Punk never in his life outdrew The Rock.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one can outdraw The Rock.

So what's your point?

It's not a very big knock not being to draw like Rocky, only a delusional idiot would make that out to be such an earth shattering defeat.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Lol at wwe putting it on the site


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Does the doctor draw?


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

lol that WWE has slow-motion video of CM Punk from Royal Rumble with their statement. 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843

does WWE really have to put this on wwe.com with 'breaking news'? That site shouldn't be used for this garbage fight between the two sides


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

So WWE has become a part of this?

Oh boy. Here we go again. Fuckin hell this won't end will it.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Why people still arguing with this troll "RLStern"? :ti 




PunkDrunk said:


> Jesus Christ do to any mma forum and they'll tell you that they're not ordering punks fight on principal, and if you think wrestling fans will make up for it then remember that he couldn't get them to buy actual wrestling shows he was on




Please, Cm Punk has generated more interest in the media than any debuting fighter in history of UFC, this guy has his own press conference, people is going to watch him fighting, thats something even the most stupid analyst can predict..

i'm in mma boards all the day, and i can tell you, that a lot of people are going to tune his first fight. Cm Punk is bigger draw than anybody when he's well promoted, thats why his matches with Cena at MITB, Ryback at HIAC and The Rock at RR/EC drew great numbers. If you think Conor Mcgregor who isn't even half of popular as Cm Punk can get great numbers, just wait to watch what Cm Punk can do.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

CM Punk is the Ultimate Warrior of this era

Soon youll see DVDs burying punk and the a DVD called the self destruction of CM Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


> Oh wait the 434 title reign. How did I forget that, oh wait that's because he barely even main evented and lost to all the big names. Got his push ruined by HHH early on, such a strong booking.


Nope his push got ruined when he returned 2 weeks after saying he was leaving the company forever and when Del Rio cashed in thats when his pushed was ruin for about 3 months, then at Survivor Series he won the title and went on to have a 434 day title reign. 

Jesus Christ to say the guy wasn't pushed is fuckin retarded. The guy was pushed to the moon and still wasn't enough for him or his marks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843
> 
> does WWE really have to put this on wwe.com with 'breaking news'? That site shouldn't be used for this garbage fight between the two sides


hahaha holy crap this is too good.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



PunkDrunk said:


> Jesus Christ do to any mma forum and they'll tell you that they're not ordering punks fight on principal, and if you think wrestling fans will make up for it then remember that he couldn't get them to buy actual wrestling shows he was on


Not a MMA fan really, but Dana wasn't trying to draw in the hardcore MMA crowd, so their opinion isn't really that big a deal. He was signing Punk to draw the casual audience that would pay to see a wrestler get his ass beat in the ring -- especially one with a heel-like ego like Punk.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

INB4 ITS A WORK!111!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Krispenwah said:


> INB4 ITS A WORK!111!


And Punk returns with Dana as his manager to fight Lesnar and Heyman at mania :WTF


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Remember all of those people on the internet after watching CM Punk's matches saying, "Jesus what's that big baseball sized growth on his back!?"

Me either.

God he's such an asshole.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I think there were pictures of it back when this was being talked about. But I'd have to go look for them, and I'm too lazy and don't care enough to do that.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Big Bird said:


> Do you know how a defamation suit works? The doctor has to prove that Punk has already cost him what he's suing for. He's still employed and was NEVER EVEN NAMED by Punk. No one could Google shit and connect his name to CM Punk's comments UNTIL he sued Punk.
> 
> The guy is not only petty, he's an idiot.
> 
> Furthermore, thousands of doctors continue to work, every year, through malpractice suits. Some of them with multiple malpractice suits. It takes waaaay more than offhand podcast comments to black mark a doctor. Everything about thing about this lawsuit screams "My feelings hurt and people shouldn't be able to hurt other people's feelings like that so I'm gonna sue that'll show him". What a petty little bitch who just outed himself as a bad doctor AND an overtly litigious potential liability (which still wouldn't affect most doctors. Dude is petty).


This is spot on dude. Doc's an idiot. I 100% buy into the fact the WWE's doctors put work over health. No doubt. We know enough about how that place is!


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Someone on twitter posted this pic of Punk from November '13:


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



449 said:


> i still dont understand why some of you believe a corporation over a person.


People in the US have been conditioned to put the needs of business ahead of their community and their own.

It's why people argue against minimum wage increases, environmental regulation, the requirement that businesses with over 50 employees must provide insurance, Etc... Those things could hurt the poor CEOs out there. Poor "job creators"


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*










Found a Pic of his staph on this website http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/11/cm-punk-spills-wwe-secrets-health-issues


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

WWE posted a video of the stuff in slow motion? hahaha OMG this is too good. Let the battle begin


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao






This shit is hilarious.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter posted this pic of Punk from November '13:


That thing looks nasty as fuck, how could anyone think it's just a fatty deposit? But hey WWE.com has a slow-mo video from the RR, Punk must be lying  .


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This reek of that Doctor feelings being hurt and WWE trying to get some payback from the lawsuit they lost to punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter posted this pic of Punk from November '13:


Punk said the lump was on his back. Thats the side of his waste. Thats probably something different.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Video doesn't proof anything. The staph infection may be under Punk's trunks.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> Punk said the lump was on his back. Thats the side of his waste. Thats probably something different.


I was looking at that pic like "???" I thought it looked like his side :lol


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:maury :maisielol :maisielol2 :duck :deanfpalm

They really went there this is gold.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk showed the scar of the infection in an interview, the thing was just above his butt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I was looking at that pic like "???" I thought it looked like his side :lol


yep it is his side. Punk said on the podcast it was on his back


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk said it was the size of a baseball, wouldn't it be kind of bulging through his gear? Or are staphs soft and compress?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



X Spectrum said:


> Video doesn't proof anything. The staph infection may be under Punk's trunks.


The point of the video was for you to see the lump bumping up against the trunks. I don't see a lump as big as punk described it to be.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love WWE. They do the most hilarious and unprofessional shit.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> The point of the video was for you to see the lump bumping up against the trunks. I don't see a lump as big as punk described it to be.


As much as I'm a Punk fan, I do know he has the tendency to exaggerate stuff.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like it like that. he working that back. I don't know how to act. Slow motion for me. slow motion for me.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

If Punk has papers that prove he had a staph infection it isn't going to bode well for WWE at all in court.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Someone needs to take that video and edit in Sir Mix-a-Lot's "Baby Got Back".


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter posted this pic of Punk from November '13:


Well, whatever the fuck this shit is, it looks big to me.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Hope Punk kept a few photos of the staph infection handy, would rather watch 3:40 of Punks ass than anything TNA has to dish up, kudos


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



CM Rom said:


> Hope Punk kept a few photos of the staph infection handy, would rather watch 3:40 of Punks ass than anything TNA has to dish up, kudos


A report from AJs doctor would probably be alot more effective than a photo.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



AJrama said:


> A report from AJs doctor would probably be alot more effective than a photo.


This is true...but if it's factual, Punk should have immediately filed a lawsuit, not bitch about it on a podcast.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



AJrama said:


> A report from AJs doctor would probably be alot more effective than a photo.


That's true, but if he wanted to come back with a 'you have a video of my ass showing nothing, well check this out' then at least he'd have that as well


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

So the guy threw a heavy allegation at a doctor and the company he used to work for, and the company is considered petty because they finally come out to defend themselves? 

OK, I see how this goes.....I'm just going to tell everyone that this forum gave me cancer.....you try deny it....you're being petty.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

One would assume if WWE were 100% confident they have evidence and proof CM Punk is a liar and never approached their medical team about the issue, as a result CM Punk undermined the integrity of WWE and called into question the WWE's medical practice. Yet, the fact WWE chose not to pursue legal action themselves and their team of corporate lawyers are not helping represent the doctor, is interesting to me.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



gl83 said:


> Someone on twitter posted this pic of Punk from November '13:



The bump in that photo is significantly higher than the location of the one he claims he had since late Nov 2013 into spring 2014.

The scar he showed on Opio which he said was from the removal was pretty much on his asscheeck, not his lower back.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



They LIVE said:


> The bump in that photo is significantly higher than the location of the one he claims he had since late Nov 2013 into spring 2014.
> 
> The scar he showed on Opio which he said was from the removal was pretty much on his asscheeck, not his lower back.


yep exactly that lump is something different


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



AJrama said:


> A report from AJs doctor would probably be alot more effective than a photo.


A report from AJ's doctor would only prove he had staph. 

It would not be able to show that WWE was negligent in their handling of it since Amann is claiming Punk never approached him about it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Question is, how much does something like that "flatten" out under pressure? Considering where it was, according to Punk, and the purpose of tights, that video is proof of absolutely nothing. 

And as someone said, the fact the WWE didn't go this route as soon as Punk came out makes it look more like the doctor is in damage control... and it might work since, proof or not, some will jump to immediately disbelieve Punk.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Cobalt said:


> No one can outdraw The Rock.
> 
> So what's your point?
> 
> It's not a very big knock not being to draw like Rocky, only a delusional idiot would make that out to be such an earth shattering defeat.


Rock was used as an example that merchandise being sold doesn't mean the wrestler is a draw.

Punk fans in effort to make him appear as a draw, point out that Punk merchandise once outsold John Cena's merchandise, therefore "Punk outdrew John Cena" when that is simply not true whatsoever.

CM Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise, yet CM Punk never in his life outdrew The Rock. likewise CM Punk's merchandise outsold Cena's merchandise, however CM Punk never outdrew John Cena in his life.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Rock was used as an example that merchandise being sold doesn't mean the wrestler is a draw.
> 
> Punk fans in effort to make him appear as a draw, point out that Punk merchandise once outsold John Cena's merchandise, therefore "Punk outdrew John Cena" when that is simply not true whatsoever.
> 
> CM Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise, yet CM Punk never in his life outdrew The Rock. likewise CM Punk's merchandise outsold Cena's merchandise, however CM Punk never outdrew John Cena in his life.


Oh silly me! How could I forgot your the guy who considers "drawing" the be all and end all of what makes a good wrestler.

My bad.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

How can you sue some over comments? It's not he threaten to kill the doctor.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Cobalt said:


> Oh silly me! How could I forgot your the guy who considers "drawing" the be all and end all of what makes a good wrestler.
> 
> My bad.


In other words you couldn't refute my argument that Punk wasn't a draw, so you appeal to making it seem as if I'm talking about whether Punk was a good wrestler... that wasn't my argument.

Whether Punk was a good wrestler or not, he failed to draw, therefore not earning main event, thus he quit. end of story.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ti :duck 
This has to be the greatest thing ever :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> In other words you couldn't refute my argument that Punk wasn't a draw, so you appeal to making it seem as if I'm talking about whether Punk was a good wrestler... that wasn't my argument.
> 
> Whether Punk was a good wrestler or not, he failed to draw, therefore not earning main event, thus he quit. end of story.


I told you a few days ago your not worth my time your stubborn and idiotic, I have better things to do.

All you do is derail every Punk thread because he "can't draw" supposedly.

Go do something else, your so boring.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I am guessing WWE has proof of this for him to sue. I would not be surprised if both sides stories somewhat have truth to them and the truth lies somewhere in between.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Cobalt said:


> I told you a few days ago your not worth my time your stubborn and idiotic, I have better things to do.
> 
> All you do is derail every Punk thread because he "can't draw" supposedly.
> 
> Go do something else, your so boring.


I'm not derailing the thread, I'm demonstrating that Punk's podcast is bullshit which is the topic of the thread, the same podcast talking bullshit about co workers and why he left, so it's on topic.

Nice try attempting to make it appear as though I was derailing, very pathetic. 

Punk he left because he wasn't going to main event, now Why was he not going to main event?

Because he didn't draw. this is an undeniable fact. he therefore has no one to blame but himself, as no amount of booking will make you a draw, fans either like you or not. if you're booked wrong, the fans will get you out it if you're a draw(What we saw last year with Daniel Bryan).

CM Punk is a bitter person who committed slander, he's in the wrong.

It's *you're, if I'm so boring why are you responding? if me proving that Punk isn't a draw doesn't bother you, you wouldn't be responding.


----------



## Gojira_Shinigami (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



FireCena555 said:


> How can you sue some over comments? It's not he threaten to kill the doctor.


Defamation of character which could damage a persons reputation, and their potential to make a living. Say for example his words about Ryback, if the fans started chanting "dumb as fuck" or "feed me more Steroids" that could potentially hurt any sort of push he may have been getting, and cause people like a Vince Mcmahon to maybe hold Ryback's push for later, and when later comes his momentum if he had any would be gone. In other words Punk's comments may have hurt Ryback's name amongst fans, or say other wrestlers in the business who don't work for WWE, and don't know Ryback. You don't have to like Ryback yourself since there are people who do, but those words by Punk could have hurt another persons career, and their reputation. Bare in mind his departure wound up indirectly affecting AJ Lee's career to point where Stephanie Mcmahon had to shut the fans up because they would chant CM PUNK instead of AJ LEE, something of which Punk complained about despite him being the cause of those chants albeit indirectly because that wasn't his intent.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> In other words you couldn't refute my argument that Punk wasn't a draw, so you appeal to making it seem as if I'm talking about whether Punk was a good wrestler... that wasn't my argument.
> 
> Whether Punk was a good wrestler or not, he failed to draw, therefore not earning main event, thus he quit. end of story.


You never had any argument, you just throw a lot of shit on Cm Punk in every post you made and claims he can't draw just because you say, even though no one is asking you or talking about that, lol.

Cm Punk is a draw, dude, deal with the fucking reality. You're just sad.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> I'm not derailing the thread, I'm demonstrating that Punk's podcast is bullshit which is the topic of the thread, the same podcast talking bullshit about co workers and why he left, so it's on topic.
> 
> Nice try attempting to make it appear as though I was derailing, very pathetic.
> 
> ...


Like I posted earlier in this thread people like you who a year on from Punk's departure still cannot get over bashing the guy or simply bringing up any topic about him fucking annoy the shit out of me.

Move on, find someone else to pick on for not drawing or whatever it is that matters to you. That's why I respond. I thought the whole Punk hate had disappeared then we have trolls like you in every thread about the guy bash him.

Good on you, you think what you say is true, continue to think that. your the first person in over a year I have had an argument with over Punk or whatever about him. 

The continual negativity around him still a year later is fucking sad, move on like most others have.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Rexx said:


> You never had any argument, you just throw a lot of shit on Cm Punk in every post you made and claims he can't draw just because you say, even though no one is asking you or talking about that, lol.
> 
> Cm Punk is a draw, dude, deal with the fucking reality. You're just sad.


"because you say" ut I never made "because I say" arguments, I used facts & statistics, such as the following:

Money in the Bank 2011 drew average buys of 195,000 at his peak, even a freshly main eventing Daniel Bryan who hadn't even reached anywhere near his peak drew similar to that at Night of Champions 2013(175,000)

Summerslam 2011 with 296,000 buys drew less than Summerslam 2010's 350,000 buys with Nexus.

Lowest drawing Champion since 1997.

Punk wasn't a draw, what?

Are you now going to try to argue that Punk was a draw because his merchandise outsold Cena's merchandise?

Don't bother, CM Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise, yet CM Punk never outdrew The Rock, proving that merchandise argument doesn't work and CM Punk never outdrew John Cena.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

CM Punk is one of my favourite wrestlers of all time, it took me 9 months to recover from the fiasco he caused... but the man is a compulsive liar.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

That video is great. I haven't jerked off like this in ages.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*










Shortly before the Rumble I think, then again could be Rybacks hand shadow.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> "because you say" ut I never made "because I say" arguments, I used facts & statistics, such as the following:
> 
> Money in the Bank 2011 drew average buys of 195,000 at his peak, even a freshly main eventing Daniel Bryan who hadn't even reached anywhere near his peak drew similar to that at Night of Champions 2013(175,000)
> 
> ...



Well, using this stupid nonsense logic.

Cm Punk vs The Rock at Royal Rumble did 498,000 buys, this is the highest buyrate the Royal Rumble has scored since 2002.

It did 186,000 more than Survivor Series 2011 that was hardly promoted with The Rock returns to a WWE ring with John Cena as the headline! It only did 312,000 buys... Using your stupid logic, Punk is a huge draw!!1

Daniel Bryan at his peak vs Randy Orton for the title at battleground 2013 did 114,000 buys worldwide, making it the second lowest number (to the ECW December to Dismember) in the last 17 year. Much more lower than MITB 2011,

It means Bryan cant draw and Punk is a huge draw, using your stupid logic, again.

The Rock is a part timer, part timer doesnt get as much merchandise as full timer wrestler, so your argument here is irrelevant, like i said everything you write here is just a bunch of bullshit and idiotic false statements.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DJHJR86 said:


> This is true...but if it's factual, Punk should have immediately filed a lawsuit, not bitch about it on a podcast.


Unless part of his settlement with the WWE and to do with the misdiagnosis then Punk would sue. RIGHT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> In other words you couldn't refute my argument that Punk wasn't a draw, so you appeal to making it seem as if I'm talking about whether Punk was a good wrestler... that wasn't my argument.
> 
> Whether Punk was a good wrestler or not, he failed to draw, therefore not earning main event, thus he quit. end of story.


Already proved it his merch outsold Cena and Rocks

end of story you lose.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Rexx said:


> Well, using this stupid nonsense logic.
> 
> Cm Punk vs The Rock at Royal Rumble did 498,000 buys, this is the highest buyrate the Royal Rumble has scored since 2002.


Thanks to The Rock. Nice try attributing it to Punk though.



Rexx said:


> It did 186,000 more than Survivor Series 2011 that was hardly promoted with The Rock returns to a WWE ring with John Cena as the headline! It only did 312,000 buys... Using your stupid logic, Punk is a huge draw!!


Survivor Series 2011 should have drawn more if CM Punk was a draw, as that was around the time of his peak, and he still failed to draw.



Rexx said:


> Daniel Bryan at his peak vs Randy Orton for the title at battleground 2013 did 114,000 buys worldwide, making it the second lowest number (to the ECW December to Dismember) in the last 17 year. Much more lower than MITB 2011,


ut Daniel Bryan wasn't at his peak at Battleground. Nice amount of buys considering that Hell in a Cell was 3 weeks away, Bryan was fresh to the main event scene, only having main eventing Summerslam & Night of Champions.

All you did was further prove Punk didn't draw.



birthday_massacre said:


> Already proved it his merch outsold Cena and Rocks
> 
> end of story you lose.


When did I say Punk's merchandise didn't outsell Cena and Rock's merchandise.

Try again, I used that as the argument, I used that to prove CM Punk never outdrew Cena.

The argument that CM Punk is a draw because his merchandise outsold Cena's merchandise at one point falls flat when you point out the fact that Punk's merchandise also outsold Rock's merchandise,

Yet CM Punk never outdrew The Rock in his life, :fact

So therefore merchandise doesn't prove that Punk outdrew Cena, as CM Punk's merchandise outsold Rock's merchandise at one point yet CM Punk never ever outdrew The Rock, :fact


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Thanks to The Rock. Nice try attributing it to Punk though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we please fucking stop talking about drawing... especially comparisons against different eras/products. Rock was in an era and product that was hot, had a lot of talent at the top, and booking that didn't have it's head completely up its ass. Punk was part of an era where people like him were kept below their peak, the product is absolute shit, fan eagerness is only lowering, and the main event level talent is thin. Rock wasn't drawing all those numbers by himself, despite the Rocky marks here that wish it were otherwise. It was a joint effor of him, Rock, HHH, Foley, the tag division and even women like Sable and Chyna. 

The product as a whole back then was fucking enticing... now, it's embarassing. So enough with the false comparisons so people can pound their chest and think they are making coherent points when all they are shouting is nonsense.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

And now we have mongs arguing about muh drawings? :lmao


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Thanks to The Rock. Nice try attributing it to Punk though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just read the shit you posted here? :lmao

You attribute the Royal Rumble buyrate to the Rock and not Cm Punk, who was his opponent, and therefore the champion.

But you claims Survivor Series didn't drew because of Cm Punk faults, where the main event of the show had The Rock and Cena! and not Cm Punk.

What the fuck? 
:maury :maury :ti :ti

Daniel Bryan have had beaten Cena clean at summerslam (something Punk never did) and was over as hell, feuding with Randy Orton for the indisputed champion. He was more at his peak then than Punk in 2011 before MITB, and he failed the draw.

You're still ignoring that The Rock is a part timer and his merch is more limited and not as well promoted , proving you dont have arguments and the only thing you can do is just repeat the same shit again and again like a mental.

Just give up already.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

An interesting aside that a friend brought up to me when we were discussing this over dinner (staph infection talk while eating Italian food with red sauce....)

On the podcast, Punk alluded to how WWE was afraid of him suing them for illegally classifying him as an independent contractor.

It would be against his best interest now to file such a lawsuit as he's currently under contract with UFC as an independent contractor, which is largely based on the same farce that the WWE contracts are under.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



They LIVE said:


> An interesting aside that a friend brought up to me when we were discussing this over dinner (staph infection talk while eating Italian food with red sauce....)
> 
> On the podcast, Punk alluded to how WWE was afraid of him suing them for illegally classifying him as an independent contractor.
> 
> It would be against his best interest now to file such a lawsuit as he's currently under contract with UFC as an independent contractor, which is largely based on the same farce that the WWE contracts are under.


He is also almost certainly doing the comic book for Marvel as an independent contractor.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This is gold, especially after those slow motion butt shots on WWE's official YouTube account.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humorous video, but LOL at people saying Punk's the bitter one when WWE does things like this.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Saintpat said:


> He is also almost certainly doing the comic book for Marvel as an independent contractor.


Perhaps, but he signed on to write for DC Comics around a month after his collaboration with Marvel was announced so it doesn't look like his deal with either company as an independent contractor (if that is indeed his agreement) included any of the restrictive exclusivity that a WWE or UFC contract demands. 

What makes this whole thing even more intriguing is that there is a growing class action lawsuit against the UFC for their classification of fighters (among other grievances), so if Punk, who is under contract with UFC, sues WWE for how he was classified as an exclusive independent contractor and wins, that will give ample ammunition to the lawsuit against the UFC.

Quite the paradox there.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Rexx said:


> Did you just read the shit you posted here? :lmao
> 
> You attribute the Royal Rumble buyrate to the Rock and not Cm Punk, who was his opponent, and therefore the champion.


Being a Champion or Contender isn't the draw, the Superstar & Story is the draw, Rock was main eventing and was going for the WWE Championship for the first time in 10 years, so this should draw more thanks to Rock.



Rexx said:


> But you claims Survivor Series didn't drew because of Cm Punk faults, where the main event of the show had The Rock and Cena! and not Cm Punk.


I didn't say Survivor Series didn't draw, I said if CM Punk was a draw it should have drawn more since he was at his peak, at his peak he couldn't draw for it, instead it drew best for the tag match.



Rexx said:


> Daniel Bryan have had beaten Cena clean at summerslam (something Punk never did) and was over as hell, feuding with Randy Orton for the indisputed champion. He was more at his peak then than Punk in 2011 before MITB, and he failed the draw.


Nope, Daniel Bryan hadn't reached anywhere near his peak in 2013, he just started main eventing/just became popular, so don't even try to play that. 

Daniel Bryan reached mega-draw status after his main event ppvs, and especially in early 2014.



Rexx said:


> You're still ignoring that The Rock is a part timer and his merch is more limited and not as well promoted


Part timer... Yet draws some of the highest ppvs.

Merchandise wasn't limited, they had enough quantity and they were heavily promoted, so much so that they made CM Punk a parody shirt of "boots 2 asses"



Rexx said:


> Just give up already.


I know you want me to give up, but I simply will not stop proving via the facts that time and time again that CM Punk was not a draw.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

We take what we want and we want the gold sucka! Phil Brooks! We common fo u n****!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Chrome said:


> Humorous video, but LOL at people saying Punk's the bitter one when WWE does things like this.


Literally like a psychotic clingy ex-boyfriend/girlfriend :mj2


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



RLStern said:


> Being a Champion or Contender isn't the draw, the Superstar & Story is the draw, Rock was main eventing and was going for the WWE Championship for the first time in 10 years, so this should draw more thanks to Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still here? unk2

If youre pointing the story is what draws, Cm Punk held title for 434 days, so he was part of the succes of the PPV.
Suvivor Series buyrate had nothing to do with him because he fucking wasnt the headline, it was The Rock, making his historic return to a WWE RING!

He was more at his peak than Cm Punk was in MITB 2011, Cm Punk drew much more and Bryan drew shit, this is the thing i'm pointing.

Daniel Bryan a mega draw? :lmao :lmao :ti :ti
Seriously, this statement prove you're fucking delusional, not even Cena is a mega draw in WWE, and yet Bryan, who have had abysmal numbers at every PPV is a mega draw? :lol


Full timers have more time on TV to promote their clothes, therefore their merch is more and is more promoted and this is a fact. 

The only think youre proving here is you have no brain, you cant even notice how embarassing you are... :lol


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

It's all a misunderstanding.

He said he got a Steph infraction-









-and the doctor told him to see X-Pac.










...people just don't listen.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



x78 said:


> WWE's YouTube has uploaded a video full of slow-mo shots of Punk's ass :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUPID SEXY PUNK!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Literally like a psychotic clingy ex-boyfriend/girlfriend :mj2


Vince has been having some lonely nights thinking of Vince.









Should've put him in that WM 29 main-event. :fuckedup


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

This whole topic got derailed holy shit what does drawing power has to do with the damn topic. Damn

Typical WF stay classy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Can we cut the crap that has nothing to do with this?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

All the video shows is that there is no way there was a "baseball" sized lump during the Rumble. Hell, probably not even golfball sized, should have shown even under the trucks.
CM Punk even said it was so big he was afraid it would pop during the match.

Right there it kinda shows that he atleast exaggerated it. So advantage Doctor. 

And I still believe if he really did have such a lump, why didnt he take a picture of it? Especially in this day and age.

Showing off a scar doesnt help much, since the whole point is that it was so big there is no way anyone could have missed it. Him actully having it isnt the question, its how visable it was during the time.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*










This image is from Night of Champions 2013.

you can see this gallery and see there's nothing on Punk's back in the other images.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/nightofchampions/2013/cm-punk-curtis-axel-paul-heyman-photos

I's just a shadow, I guess. and Punk fans tried to use it to defend their god's bullshitting.

if there was a baseball-sized infection on his back, us wrestling fans should've seen it and talked about it before he even say it on some radio show.

admit it already, your god is a bullshitter.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Rexx said:


> Did you just read the shit you posted here? :lmao
> 
> You attribute the Royal Rumble buyrate to the Rock and not Cm Punk, who was his opponent, and therefore the champion.
> 
> ...





RLStern said:


> Being a Champion or Contender isn't the draw, the Superstar & Story is the draw, Rock was main eventing and was going for the WWE Championship for the first time in 10 years, so this should draw more thanks to Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two wish to continue this completely off topic debate, take it to PM.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk is going to get sued so bad.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^ Punk said he thought Ryback was trying to intentionally injure him. Everybody botches. Nobody else has come out and said they thought Ryback was unsafe or that he was intentionally trying to hurt them.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that not even a week later he announces that he's signing with UFC. The whole thing was a carefully planned publicity stunt that he even broke into 2 parts to keep the momentum flowing and then soon after released a line of t-shirts. I don't blame the guy because it was a genius move but the fact that he had the nerve to call Vince's apology on Austin's podcast a publicity stunt mere days before his UFC announcement is a joke and is just another example of him being a hypocrite.


I 100% agree with everything said here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



JasonLives said:


> All the video shows is that there is no way there was a "baseball" sized lump during the Rumble. Hell, probably not even golfball sized, should have shown even under the trucks.
> CM Punk even said it was so big he was afraid it would pop during the match.
> 
> Right there it kinda shows that he atleast exaggerated it. So advantage Doctor.
> ...


What was Punks exact quote about the lump. Didnt he saw when he had it removed from AJs doctor it was baseball sized? that doesn't mean it was during the RR and when he wanted it removed. It could have been smaller. 

Also how do you know Punk does not have pictures of it?

Furthermore the WWE and this DR claiming there is no record of Punk going to them about this lump, well of course there isnt a record of it, if they are not going to treat it.
This is the exactly reason why that DR wouldn't have documentation of it because if sometime liked this happened the DR could just claim well there is no record of it.

The only way there would be a record of it, is if the DR actually operated on him.

Do you really think the WWE or this DR are going to say oh yeah we refused to treat Punk and have this lump removed, so he could sue them for malpractice.

Also didnt Punk say it was on his lower back like under wasteline


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Punk might be lying tho he might've had a staph infection but it wasn't as big as he exaggerated to be hence why the doctor probably thought it was a fatty deposit.. If anyone had a bump the size of a ball was Kane. That shit was clearly visible on his back but recently I haven't seen it anymore tho.

Punk came up as bitter in that interview saying it wasn't about the money but every 5 minutes he talked about money and his CM Punk value.

I don't know. But I hope The Doctor win this lawsuit somebody needs to humble punk down.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> What was Punks exact quote about the lump. Didnt he saw when he had it removed from AJs doctor it was baseball sized? that doesn't mean it was during the RR and when he wanted it removed. It could have been smaller.
> 
> Also how do you know Punk does not have pictures of it?
> 
> ...


Not to mention medical staff at sporting events don't usually have paperwork involved unless it needs to be covered by insurance policies. Just like in the NFL, if you're given an antibiotic they don't give a shit. They give it to you and send you out the door.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Punk might be lying tho he might've had a staph infection but it wasn't as big as he exaggerated to be hence why the doctor probably thought it was a fatty deposit.. If anyone had a bump the size of a ball was Kane. That shit was clearly visible on his back but recently I haven't seen it anymore tho.
> 
> Punk came up as bitter in that interview saying it wasn't about the money but every 5 minutes he talked about money and his CM Punk value.
> 
> I don't know. But I hope The Doctor win this lawsuit somebody needs to humble punk down.


So if Punk had a lump on his lower back but it was not as big as a baseball, since Punk was embellishing it, how is that lying?
He still had Staph and had a lump removed.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Not sure if posted, but WWE.com actually made a short note about this issue. 

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DJ2334 said:


> Not sure if posted, but WWE.com actually made a short note about this issue.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843


YUP that is why I made the comments about how there is no record of punk for the WWE medical records, if the DR refused to remove it, why would there be medical records?

If there was a record of it, and the DR said he refused to operated, and then punk went to a different DR for the Staph infection and its true he could have died from it. That is a huge malpractice lawsuit the WWE would have against it.

So of course the are going to say there are no records of it because theydont keep stuff like that when they refuse treatment so they can't be sued later on.

I will be curious to see if other wrestlers claimed this DR has refused them treatment as well, and if theres no record of those incidents either. This could be very bad for the WWE, if Punk can prove the WWE or its medical staff is lying about knowing about this lump.

Also from those videos they gave you can see what kind of look like a mass under Punks trunks



















And that is exactly where punk showed the scar on that online video it was on the left side of his ass

those sure look like a lump to me and those are the videos the WWE supplied.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DJ2334 said:


> Not sure if posted, but WWE.com actually made a short note about this issue.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> So if Punk had a lump on his lower back but it was not as big as a baseball, since Punk was embellishing it, how is that lying?
> He still had Staph and had a lump removed.


What I said was that maybe the lump didn't looked as bad as Punk made it out to be hence why the doctor thought it was a fatty deposit even though it was a staph infection. However between the time he quit and the time he took to see AJ doctor might've made the lump get bigger however he wasn't in the WWE then so the doctor wouldn't be able to do his job.

I find a lot of things that punk said to be way to exaggerated to appeal to his ego.

Like the whole concussion talk when he told the doctor he was a piece of shit no doctor is going to give you a z pack for a concussion . Even though this doctor was the doctor for the Olympics which back up the fact that he isn't as incompetent as Punk makes him to be.


This is a confusing lawsuit because nobody knows what really went down between those two gentlemen except Punk and Amann.

Hopefully the truth will come to the light soon or later.

Also Punk will have to proof that he indeed went to seek help from the WWE doctor.

And the doctor needs proof on how those comments has affected him he's still has a job still making money.

As I said this lawsuit could either be dismissed due to the lack of evidence due to them having no "records". Or if Punk has indeed evidence of his baseball size lump with AJ doctors notes they can counter sue and sue the wwe doctor for malpractice which may end up with the doctor losing his job.

This is a hard case no doubt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> What I said was that maybe the lump didn't looked as bad as Punk made it out to be hence why the doctor thought it was a fatty deposit even though it was a staph infection. However between the time he quit and the time he took to see AJ doctor might've made the lump get bigger however he wasn't in the WWE then so the doctor wouldn't be able to do his job.
> 
> I find a lot of things that punk said to be way to exaggerated to appeal to his ego.
> 
> ...


It does not matter how big it was when he first allegedly showed the DR. Punk has for it to be drained and the DR refused.

What if it was cancer and the DR refused to remove it, and it spread?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> It does not matter how big it was when he first allegedly showed the DR. Punk has for it to be drained and the DR refused.
> 
> What if it was cancer and the DR refused to remove it, and it spread?


Okay you have a point.

But can punk prove he went to seek help from the WWE Doctor? They're not going to admit he did regardless.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

People don't understand this case at all. This has nothing to do with if he had the staph infection or not! He could have very well had one and it won't mean shit for his case if he can't prove he went to the wwe doctors about it. Dr. Amann and WWE are saying punk never even told them about this, nor did the doctor even treat him for it, call it a fatty deposit or let alone prescribe him anything. 

The fact that he had a staph, if in fact is proven he did, is irrelevant to this case. Punk has to prove he went to the WWE docs which WWE is saying they have no record of. I dont think this looks good for Punk at all.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

these mothafuckahs really posting ass cheek pics of Phil Brooks. And it's pissing me off ain't no fucking staph infection evident there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Okay you have a point.
> 
> But can punk prove he went to seek help from the WWE Doctor? They're not going to admit he did regardless.


Exactly, so its Punks word against the Drs word. If another wrestler can back up Punks story or other wrestlers come forward saying this DR refused treatment on them too.
Punk will have a good chance at winning.




brandiexoxo said:


> People don't understand this case at all. This has nothing to do with if he had the staph infection or not! He could have very well had one and it won't mean shit for his case if he can't prove he went to the wwe doctors about it. Dr. Amann and WWE are saying punk never even told them about this, nor did the doctor even treat him for it.
> 
> The fact that he had a staph, if in fact is proven he did, is irrelevant to this case. Punk has to prove he went to the WWE docs which WWE is saying they have no record of. I dint think this looks good for Punk at all.



It more important that Punk can proved he had that lump and the DR refused to remove it. 

It looks worse for WWE if they are not keeping good medical records. Also the WWE has lied in the past about medical things, so why wouldn't they try to cover this up too? The WWE has a history of doing this. And if other wrestlers come out and say the WWE media staff has done the same thing to them as well, the WWE is screwed as well as this DR.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> What was Punks exact quote about the lump. Didnt he saw when he had it removed from AJs doctor it was baseball sized? that doesn't mean it was during the RR and when he wanted it removed. It could have been smaller.
> 
> Also how do you know Punk does not have pictures of it?
> 
> Furthermore the WWE and this DR claiming there is no record of Punk going to them about this lump, well of course there isnt a record of it, if they are not going to treat it.


Punk claimed he was given a steady dose of prescription antibiotics by the doctor to improperly treat a misdiagnosed staph infection.

There would be medical records and a paper trail for a doctor giving a patient Rx drugs. 



> This is the exactly reason why that DR wouldn't have documentation of it because if sometime liked this happened the DR could just claim well there is no record of it.


A doctor not keeping medical records of a patient or patients so they can preemptively protect themselves from malpractice claims opens themselves up to far more liability, and from a logical standpoint, doesn't make any sense. 



> The only way there would be a record of it, is if the DR actually operated on him.


I'm not sure how or why you came to the conclusion that an operation would be necessary for there to be a record between doctor and patient. That is patently false.



> Do you really think the WWE or this DR are going to say oh yeah we refused to treat Punk and have this lump removed, so he could sue them for malpractice.


Do you really think WWE doesn't have a formal protocol in place for their medical staff to document injuries or Rx given to wrestlers or a former USOC doctor doesn't have established records-keeping methods?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly, so its Punks word against the Drs word. If another wrestler can back up Punks story or other wrestlers come forward saying this DR refused treatment on them too.
> Punk will have a good chance at winning.


Well I don't think anyone from the main roster will say anything in fear of losing their jobs it would have to be an ex talent or someone that at this point in his/her WWE career wouldn't give a fuck if they get released in retaliation. You know McMahon out of spite of losing millions of dollars would do something like this.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> YUP that is why I made the comments about how there is no record of punk for the WWE medical records, if the DR refused to remove it, why would there be medical records?
> 
> If there was a record of it, and the DR said he refused to operated, and then punk went to a different DR for the Staph infection and its true he could have died from it. That is a huge malpractice lawsuit the WWE would have against it.
> 
> ...


you gotta be kidding me. that's his ass, not his back.

he probably shit his pant.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Monterossa said:


> you gotta be kidding me. that's his ass, not his back.
> 
> he probably shit his pant.


If he shat himself there would be shit running down his leg :deanfpalm

That kinda clearly looks like a lump


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



From Death Valley said:


> Well I don't think anyone from the main roster will say anything in fear of losing their jobs it would have to be an ex talent or someone that at this point in his/her WWE career wouldn't give a fuck if they get released in retaliation. You know McMahon out of spite of losing millions of dollars would do something like this.


If they get subpoenaed they will have to and they can't lose their job over telling the truth. They could sue the WWE for that. 




They LIVE said:


> Punk claimed he was given a steady dose of prescription antibiotics by the doctor to improperly treat a misdiagnosed staph infection.
> 
> There would be medical records and a paper trail for a doctor giving a patient Rx drugs.
> 
> ...


Well lets see what Punks answer is to if he has a prescription on file or not.


Of course it makes sense they wouldn't keep a record of a refusal of treatment. And look its paying off now since the DR can claim well there is no record of Punk asking me for this to be removed.

And no its not false, if Punk was in the lockeroom and saw the DR and told him to drain the lump and the DR said no its fine, its just a fatty deposit.
You really think the DR is going to fill out paper work for those 15 seconds?

Come on now. Its not like you or I make an appointment to go see a DR then he looks at us, then says yes or not.
He is the ring side DR.

No I don't think the WWE has a formal protocool for stuff like this.

There is a reason why they keep getting sued for medical issues with ex wresters.

I am curious what Punk is going to say to all of this and if he does have proof of an prescription or not or what his answer to that will be.

We still don't have all the info but the WWE medical staff has always been shady.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

who the hell wears belt like this? only a retard.

and Punk's trunks are not those oldschool trunks from 1980 when they have trunks that cover their lower belly like Hulk Hogan's.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Monterossa said:


> you gotta be kidding me. that's his ass, not his back.
> 
> he probably shit his pant.


Punk said his lower back below his wasteband.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



birthday_massacre said:


> Punk said his lower back below his wasteband.


he's an idiot then.

below your wasteband = your ass, not lower back.


----------



## thatswascool (Jul 7, 2006)

*wwe addresses CM PUNK*

In light of CM Punk's allegations regarding WWE’s medical staff and the subsequent defamation lawsuit filed by Dr. Amann against CM Punk, WWE continues to have the utmost confidence in the ability and expertise of our world-class team of physicians, including Dr. Amann.

CM Punk claimed this past November that during the Royal Rumble pay-per-view event on January 26, 2014, he performed with a baseball-sized, purple lump on his back located near the waistband of his tights.

WWE’s investigation has shown the following:

CM Punk did not discuss this alleged condition with WWE’s team of physicians and trainers, nor did he discuss it with anyone in our Talent Relations department.
Subsequently, WWE has no medical records documenting this alleged condition.
The first time WWE was made aware of this alleged condition was when we received a letter from CM Punk’s attorney on August 22, 2014, after WWE terminated his contract.
There is clear video evidence from the 2014 Royal Rumble, which allows all to decide whether there is any appearance of a baseball-sized growth on CM Punk’s back.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/wwe-addresses-cm-punk-allegations-27130843


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Dave reckons this is more wwe than the doctor and they're going through the doc vicariously to fuck with punk.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

Yeah they are going after CM Punk now with a lawsuit.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

i thought punk said it hurt cuz the wasteband was right on the lump. if that's where it is, then we really wouldn't be able to see it on any video. he likely exaggerated the size of it, but i doubt he's lying about it entirely. just what people do when telling a story.

if punks version of events is accurate and the doc refused to do anything for punk, then why would there be any record of it? to have paperwork proving he refused to treat a wrestler?

also, why now? the podcast aired a while ago. if they really want cm punk chants to go away, then this certainly isn't a smart move. wrestlemania is coming up and they are wasting time on this nonsense. 

subscribers for the network are lower than expected, so they are now trying to get money by suing an ex wrestler. it's like a few years ago when movie studios would sue people who torrented movies that didn't make that much money in the box office. it's the same pathetic shit here.

lastly, i feel bad for colt cobana. he didn't do anything but act as a host and do the "yes and" thing that hosts do. he has no money either, but he's a friend of punks so he gets lumped in just for fun.

why is vince such a dick? does anyone believe now that firing him on his wedding day was a pure coincidence like he said on the stone cold podcast. i just keep losing respect for vince with every shitty decision he makes and he keeps making them.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

This is getting interesting.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

LOL, they really don't like to lose do they?


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

Fuck it, they uploaded it to youtube 






Enjoy Punk's ass


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Going into it, it already appears the Doctor is already on the losing end of the evidence, the burden of proof is on him and Punk already has his own doctors opinion and that photo shown above clearly shows a lump on his lower body just above his bum cheek. If this blows up it could be worse, I mean apparently he was proscribed anti biotics so there should be a paper trail of that at least, heck this court case is giving punks defence the ability to go through the entirety of the WWEs medical records so anything could pop up.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

doesn't punk just have to show medical records from aj's doctor he saw after he quit? it'll prove he wasn't lying and the rest of it regarding wwe's doctor can't be proved or disproved. so really vince just wants punk to waste money for a lawyer for himself and cobana (since he's broke). it's just a way to annoy him.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Big Dog said:


> Going into it, it already appears the Doctor is already on the losing end of the evidence, the burden of proof is on him and Punk already has his own doctors opinion and that photo shown above clearly shows a lump on his lower body just above his bum cheek. If this blows up it could be worse, I mean apparently he was proscribed anti biotics so there should be a paper trail of that at least, heck this court case is giving punks defence the ability to go through the entirety of the WWEs medical records so anything could pop up.



i will be thrilled if the wwe loses and comes out looking even worse by their own doing.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Just been watching the video of Cm Punk and his ass







shit just got real. I'm no expert but when Punk showed the scar it should be closer to the 2nd star on the left?


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



Genking48 said:


> Fuck it, they uploaded it to youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone in WWE spent a whole day making a video about CM Punk's ass :duck


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



Genking48 said:


> Fuck it, they uploaded it to youtube
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't stop laughing at this. :lmao


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Next, Punk is gonna sue WWE for showing a close up video of his ass for public display.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

The video makes it pretty clear though that Punk was lying out of his ass. I don't know in what kind and how much real pain he was, but no....he did not have a "baseball-sized growth" on his back. 

And Ryback did not actually try to kill him or ruin his career.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

Who thought it would be a good idea to make a four minute video about Punks ass and upload it to youtube?


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

this thread need to be pin....gonna be interesting and i'm going to follow this.

now WWE firing back at CM Punk...


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

Will this court case air on the WWE Network?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

:ti The Punk hate is real. It really boggles my mind how many people dislike the guy. Yeah, he can come across as arrogant and smug, but I think he is just very confident and why shouldn't he be? He has accomplished everything he has ever set out to do(except ME WM).

People mocked him for signing with the UFC and he knew they would, but he didn't care. He's a smart guy and he knows that the odds are against him, but he doesn't give a damn. He wants to do MMA so he is going to do MMA. How is that not admirable?

Is he lying about the staph infection? I don't think so. He took WWE to the cleaners in August for a number of things; I would think his health would be one of them but I don't know. 

In the meantime haters gonna hate, probably because his confidence and success makes them feel bad about themselves, but who knows? People like who they like at the end of the day.

I like winners


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

:duck

Liar liar pants on fire :HHH2


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



Captain Edd said:


> Who thought it would be a good idea to make a four minute video about Punks ass and upload it to youtube?


:vince2

I just can't stop laughing at the idea of Vince going down to the room where the guys putting together all these video packages about Sting vs HHH, or Reigns vs Bryan are (you know, serious stuff). And he goes on ad says: 

"Ok, guys, stop what you're doing, we need a video of CM Punk's ass asap. Just look for CM Punk videos and insert every chunk where you can get a clear image of CM Punk's butthole. Thank you". :vince3


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

It's interesting how many people are staring in Punk's ass right now.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I've seen punks arse far too much for one day, hope he takes the WWE to the cleaners though.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


>


Yeah but the thing is,there is absolutely nothing in this area in the video.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

There's part of that video that shows a lump on around his buttcheek where the scar is at.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Zarra said:


> Yeah but the thing is,there is absolutely nothing in this area in the video.


The scar is right near his ass crack, his trunks would definitely be pulled up over that.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

I don't think Punk/Cabana are ever going to talk about this publicly, I think they will just let the lawyers handle it for now, but I love how WWE are trying to make it seem like it's Amann filing the lawsuit and Amann alone and then they are making statements on WWE.com and uploading that video, that shows who is REALLY behind this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

Shots fired at Punk's ass. Something tells me this isnt the first time Vince has shot on someone's ass.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Zarra said:


> Yeah but the thing is,there is absolutely nothing in this area in the video.


That's because it's under his trunks, genius.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

That video is brilliant and why I love professional wrestling.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



BlueRover said:


> The video makes it pretty clear though that Punk was lying out of his ass.


:vince2


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Meh


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

They really need to end all this bad blood and bitterness. Doesn't matter who's right or wrong agree to disagree and call it a day. Can't be doing either party any good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



From Death Valley said:


> There's part of that video that shows a lump on around his buttcheek where the scar is at.


I see no lump. 

Unlike Kane's backside.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



gamegenie said:


> I see no lump.
> 
> Unlike Kane's backside.


This is Vince McMahon you're talking about, the same Vince that has said on multiple documentaries that he absolutely HATES to lose at ANYTHING, why do you think he had a series of lawsuits with the Warrior in the 90s after Warrior destroyed him in court the first time?

The EXACT same thing is happening with CM Punk, it absolutely infuriates Vince that Punk was able to win the rights to everything "CM Punk" and it burns him that he can't have him dangling like a puppet on a string like he does with other ex-talent, just like he couldn't with Warrior back in the 90s.

EDIT - quoted the wrong guy


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



gamegenie said:


> I see no lump.
> 
> Unlike Kane's backside.












How do you explain this..

And this








Courtesy from WWE :maury


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

dr amann vs punk headline wm 31


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*

People actually scanning Punks ass for the lump :duck


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Cliffy said:


> Dave reckons this is more wwe than the doctor and they're going through the doc vicariously to fuck with punk.


Poor CM Punk...:crying:

Punk started this entire sh*t with that podcast.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

wwe needs to fire aj so he learns
i dont think theres any other option left at this point.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



Captain Edd said:


> People actually scanning Punks ass for the lump :duck


The lump is clearly visible there Punk can and will sue this WWE doctor with malpractice and negligence and he will lose his job whether you punk haters/trolls/fans/wwe apologists likes it or not.


----------



## 2ManyLimes (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Opening a can of worms over something they won't win. Plenty of video and documentational evidence on Punks part.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

I like the part about the guy who gets talked about negatively on the internet so he thinks he deserves a million dollars.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Lil Mark said:


> I like the part about the guy who gets talked about negatively on the internet so he thinks he deserves a million dollars.


Is the WWE suing they can't just let it go I'm sure the Doctor is like Fuck my life... Now I'll might lose my Job great..

The funniest shit they actually made a video focusing on the guy's ass for 3 minutes. That shows you who's really behind it all.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



From Death Valley said:


> How do you explain this..
> 
> And this
> 
> ...


His butt cheek?

CM Punk's lovely little lumps? :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

http://youtubedoubler.com/eDxv


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



brandiexoxo said:


> People don't understand this case at all. This has nothing to do with if he had the staph infection or not! He could have very well had one and it won't mean shit for his case if he can't prove he went to the wwe doctors about it. Dr. Amann and WWE are saying punk never even told them about this, nor did the doctor even treat him for it, call it a fatty deposit or let alone prescribe him anything.
> 
> The fact that he had a staph, if in fact is proven he did, is irrelevant to this case. Punk has to prove he went to the WWE docs which WWE is saying they have no record of. I dont think this looks good for Punk at all.


this people this


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

If it goes to trial they're going to win the case on the baseball quote, the lump clearly isn't that size.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Big Dog said:


> Going into it, it already appears the Doctor is already on the losing end of the evidence, the burden of proof is on him and Punk already has his own doctors opinion and that photo shown above clearly shows a lump on his lower body just above his bum cheek. If this blows up it could be worse, I mean apparently he was proscribed anti biotics so there should be a paper trail of that at least, heck this court case is giving punks defence the ability to go through the entirety of the WWEs medical records so anything could pop up.


But thats not what the Doc is suing punk for. The Doc is suing him basically for lying and not coming to him at all for the staph infection. Punk could of had a staph infection and if he didn't tell the doctor about it theres no way of treating it since the doctor didn't know.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

this won't reach trial anyways.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

You run your mouth too much and you end up in more shit than your ass can handle. 

Surely, Vince McMahon will be supporting the doc. If he does, Punk might need to win 'the fight of the day' and 'move of the day' bonuses, come his first fight.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Armani said:


>


I really don't see anything. If that little dark part is the scar then its the size of a fuckin marble not a baseball as Punk described.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



Arcturus said:


> just like he couldn't with Warrior back in the 90s.


Remember when Punk mentioned the Warrior a lot in his last interview before leaving the WWE? Something tells me a lot of advice was taken before Punk took the action. 

Warrior lived up to his name and Punk isn't dumb either. This is probably a nuisance lawsuit drummed up to simply hassle Punk ... 

Also it's very unlike Vince to pussyfoot through someone else...The guy is clearly afraid of investor backlash and unsure of their position which is why he's backing the doctor instead of taking the fight head on. It's a pretty dick move .. but with Vince you learn to expect this shit because he's done it so many times.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

I see what's going on here and it's very clever by the WWE. They are having the doctor sue instead of the company sue. WWE has as much of a case for defamation as the doctor. But the WWE is a public figure with the doctor might not be (though he has appeared on TV a few times and I think and he was on Jericho's podcast once. 

There is a difference between suing a public figure and a non-public figure for defamation. To be found liable for defamation against the WWE there would have the a malicious intent for Punk to harm the WWE. When suing a private person the standard is much lower and your mindset doesn't matter.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

:eagle 

what the fuck was Colt's reaction to this?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Stone Hot said:


> But thats not what the Doc is suing punk for. The Doc is suing him basically for lying and not coming to him at all for the staph infection. Punk could of had a staph infection and if he didn't tell the doctor about it theres no way of treating it since the doctor didn't know.


Basically comes down to whether Punk is straight up lying to the doctor or the WWE is covering up any reports of his health. If Punk was on anti-biotics you'd think they'd note that down though as would the doctor he went to see as it would have to be on his medical record.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Big Dog said:


> Basically comes down to whether Punk is straight up lying to the doctor or the WWE is covering up any reports of his health. If Punk was on anti-biotics you'd think they'd note that down though as would the doctor he went to see as it would have to be on his medical record.


Exactly this court battle is a he said she said battle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DarkLady said:


> I feel sorry for Punk more than ever lately. His dreams were crushed, his passion was killed, his fans turned on him, and now he's getting sued over a podcast? This doctor can go fuck himself.


*It's defamation of character that calls his medical credibility into question. He has every right to do this.*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *It's defamation of character that calls his medical credibility into question. He has every right to do this.*


Yeah ... except he isn't. It's obvious he's just a puppet.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

Punk is this modern era of the Ultimate Warrior.

How long before they have guys like Ryback Ziggler Reigns Triple H Vince Jericho Cena burying him on DVDs.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

Punks ass has become the sensation.


ac


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



DarkLady said:


> I feel sorry for Punk more than ever lately. His dreams were crushed, his passion was killed, his fans turned on him, and now he's getting sued over a podcast? This doctor can go fuck himself.


You feel sorry for CM Punk? Lol ok brah. CM Punk really wants your pity. Him and his millions of dollars thank you. He's writing comic books and doesn't have a real job. He's doing whatever he wants. His fight is going to draw huge.

He doesn't care what you think and never has.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

Think that WWE made clip and accompanying article is the funniest thing I've seen all year.

Conspiracy Theories ft. CM Punk's ass


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

LMFAO. Phils getting trolled hard. I really do think he went to the doctor to treat his staph but guess what... Theres no proof!! Law school 101 no proof no case. I dont even see Phil going to trial at this point it would be useless he will obviously settle for a deal with Doctor Z.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



brandiexoxo said:


> People don't understand this case at all. This has nothing to do with if he had the staph infection or not! He could have very well had one and it won't mean shit for his case if he can't prove he went to the wwe doctors about it. Dr. Amann and WWE are saying punk never even told them about this, nor did the doctor even treat him for it, call it a fatty deposit or let alone prescribe him anything.
> 
> The fact that he had a staph, if in fact is proven he did, is irrelevant to this case. Punk has to prove he went to the WWE docs which WWE is saying they have no record of. I dont think this looks good for Punk at all.


Punk doesn't have to prove anything. Burden of proof is on the plaintiff. Punk just gotta cause that doubt.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*

Think he has a case against Punk but not against Colt. Does Cabana even have $1 million?

In my opinion, you should not be able to be sued over words in a country with "freedom of speech" but that's not really how things work.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Santa Snoth said:


> Punk doesn't have to prove anything. Burden of proof is on the plaintiff. Punk just gotta cause that doubt.


In which case Z-pak says "Punk is is standering me". Punk - "butbut it's all true!!!". Judge - Prove it. Punk - "it was on my ass I swear it!!!"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*

Although it begs the question as to why WWE are wanting to sway public opinion with this? On the CM Punk's Ass: Conspiracy Theories video version that they uploaded on youtube it has 3x more dislikes than likes. And it's not like public opinion can influence the outcome of this, so why are they bothering


sesshomaru said:


> In which case Z-pak says "Punk is is standering me". Punk - "butbut it's all true!!!". Judge - Prove it. Punk - "it was on my ass I swear it!!!"


Or, "This doctor here burst and squeezed the pus from my infection" which isn't hard at all to do. Not like he'd forget, if I did that to somebody I'd probably be scarred for life


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*



Spoiler: Punk's Defense


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Santa Snoth said:


> Punk doesn't have to prove anything. Burden of proof is on the plaintiff. Punk just gotta cause that doubt.


Doc : there is no records of phil reporting an infection, no medical record of perscribing antibiotics and no physical proof that he even had an infection the size of a baseball on his waistline.
It's up to punk to prove there is and he did ask the doctor about it etc
It's not the doc who has the burden of proof. That's not how slander works kid


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

Punk instantly wins when the 2nd doctor writes letter claiming it went too far, Punk needed emergency surgery that previous doctors did nothing to resolve problem


My mother called a doc a quack in oped newspaper I wrote earlier few pages back. The doc was pissed but before he did anything my mom sued from a pro bono lawyer, won and doc lost license and went bankrupt to avoid paying. Full story in previous post.

My first cardiologist was a quack idiot, after my heart attack he had me on plavix and 325mg aspirin a day, a 2nd cardiologist instantly took me off the aspirin he even said the previous cardiologist was a retard (quote). It got back to Dr Powell I had stopped seeing him and he lost some patients after I told story
He was mad in a letter to me, I mailed him my new cardio!ogist report and how I was made temporarily anemic from Powell's quackery.

Powell never bothered me again.


And as long as Punk got fixed by the 2nd doc, he instantly wins


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Santa Snoth said:


> Punk doesn't have to prove anything. Burden of proof is on the plaintiff. Punk just gotta cause that doubt.


Creating doubt isn't enough, he needs to show that on the balance of probabilities what HR said is likely true. They'll settle out of court.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Vince may have beaten the government, but he and that doctor will be beaten by a punk.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I think Punk is screwed.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



They LIVE said:


> You're completely off base with your assessment, which makes your arrogant matter-of-fact attitude hilarious.


Translation : _"Your OPINION doesn't matter. Mine Does. So there! NYAAAH NYAAAH NYAAAH!"_ unk3



> A direct name drop isn't needed, due to defamation by inference.


Thank you, Matlock. Everyone's a goddamn attorney in this forum apparently. :lol



> The guy's name was all over the internet linking him to the incidents in question within a few hours of the podcast being leaked, and before any of the big dirtsheets even confirmed it.
> 
> Just because Punk didn't mention him by name, it doesn't mean there is no case. The reason not enough attention is brought to what you incorrectly assume is an important revelation because in the big picture it's not that relevant at all.


The doctor OUTED HIMSELF when he went after Punk with the lawsuit. You think every casual fan would know(or care) who the doctors are that are working in the WWE? No, they won't. But now they do only because of the Lawsuit. Punk isn't responsible, imo, for the "detective work" of fans since he never really named Amann. He never said Amann is a piece of shit and a horrible doctor. If he did, THEN Amann would have a case. But we'll see what the Judge does. 

I've seen instances where a case should've been thrown out but it went forward anyway just because. _#FrivolousLawsuits_



> Just wondering-- how did you come to the conclusion that the suit had no legal basis based on Punk not naming the doctor? You seem extremely confident about it, so please, indulge me-- what information (references to past cases, legal resources, etc) did you use to come to your conclusion?


It's called an opinion, dummy. Something you're giving out, too but being a f*cking a-hole about it. Nice. 





> *EDIT:*
> 
> I am not taking either side since there is not nearly enough information right now to gauge who has the stronger case.


Could've fooled me. It's almost like you want this case to go to trial/court or something. Like there's no way anyone can even entertain the notion that this case could be thrown out or something. 



> However, to assume the suit will be tossed because Punk didn't specifically name the doctor, as glenwo2 claims, is just dumb and indicative of someone who's CM Punk fandom clouds their judgment to rationally view this case.


See, that's where your utter *LACK OF INTELLIGENCE* comes into play. If I was a CM Punk fan, *WOULD I HAVE BROCK F'N LESNAR AS MY SIG????* fpalm

Holy crap, man.....I think you need to remove CM Punk from your glasses since you seem to think everyone here that has a different opinion from yours is a fan. :side:



> Perhaps you should take a seat in the back and *let the adults discuss this instead.*



You're right so why are you even here in the first place, KID? :bored


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks*



Santa Snoth said:


> You feel sorry for CM Punk? Lol ok brah. CM Punk really wants your pity. Him and his millions of dollars thank you. He's writing comic books and doesn't have a real job. He's doing whatever he wants. His fight is going to draw huge.
> 
> He doesn't care what you think and never has.


I don't feel sorry for people on the basis that they'll thank me for it. That's ridiculous. I don't even know what you're accusing me of, lol.



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *It's defamation of character that calls his medical credibility into question. He has every right to do this.*


There's plenty of horror stories about WWE healthcare, not just Punk's. I'm prepared to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Edynol said:


> Yeah I think Punk is screwed.


Makes no sense for Punk to make that allegation though if it was not true. :shrug

There was a twitter pic earlier of some fugly-ass growth on his back, though. He's probably referring to that, I guess.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I have to LOL at all the posters saying this is bush league for WWE to release the video ... at the same time a lot of posters are examining the video like it's CSI and posting screen shots of Punk's ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Doctor Chris Amann sues CM Punk and Colt Cabana for podcast remarks. WWE speak out*



Geeee said:


> Think he has a case against Punk but not against Colt. Does Cabana even have $1 million?
> 
> In my opinion, you should not be able to be sued over words in a country with "freedom of speech" but that's not really how things work.


I've kinda always imagined that Cabana just lives off funding from CM Punk. 
What is Punk's estimated net worth anyway? I've heard it's around $7.5m. He can easily pay $1 million, although I doubt he will lose the case.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Pronoss said:


> Punk instantly wins when the 2nd doctor writes letter claiming it went too far, Punk needed emergency surgery that previous doctors did nothing to resolve problem
> 
> 
> My mother called a doc a quack in oped newspaper I wrote earlier few pages back. The doc was pissed but before he did anything my mom sued from a pro bono lawyer, won and doc lost license and went bankrupt to avoid paying. Full story in previous post.
> ...


Jesus wrong again
Doc is saying punk never reported a problem to him, not that he never had one 
Can people not read and comprehend?


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

You know it's kinda pathetic that WWE isn't letting go of Punk yet. Leave the guy alone, he already has a UFC career to look for, I wouldn't be surprised if WWE filled a report on him just weeks before his fight. WWE is fucked up.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> I have to LOL at all the posters saying this is bush league for WWE to release the video ... at the same time a lot of posters are examining the video like it's CSI and posting screen shots of Punk's ass.


It gives posters here something to do, I suppose.


But again, I'd like to believe that Phil wouldn't have said what he said if he was lying out of his ass. It would make zero sense if he was(which he wasn't, based on that twitter pic which showed that growth).


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



brandiexoxo said:


> But isn't Amann WWE's doctor? I know there are many other physicians but I'm pretty certain this guy is the head doc. Either way punk will have to prove that he was talking about another doctor and who's to say the doctor he puts this on won't sue, just like Amann?


I understand what you're saying but Punk could just say "one of the doctor's there. I don't remember his name" and what then? He never mentioned the "HEAD" Doc like you stated. WWE doctor could mean any one of them working for the WWE.

Even under oath, if he can't remember the name of the doctor and he was just recalling "A" doctor instead of the "LEAD" doctor(which then everyone would know who it was), then what happens?


----------



## Maximus Odinson (Oct 9, 2012)

This will be 100% settled out of court.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think Punk was lying about the staph infection. The issue is whether or not the WWE was informed of it and were negligent about his medical care. This will probably be settled out of court.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

punk never said the guys name so he just outed himself as a shitty doctor


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

DarkLady said:


> I don't feel sorry for people on the basis that they'll thank me for it. That's ridiculous. I don't even know what you're accusing me of, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of horror stories about WWE healthcare, not just Punk's. I'm prepared to give him the benefit of the doubt.


Tell us some of these stories then


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL it gets better


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

I wanna see this Twitter pick people are talking about. I have googled it and scrolled through twitter leading back to last year's rumble and seen nothing of a bump other than a badly photoshopped one on google.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

p862011 said:


> punk never said the guys name so he just outed himself as a shitty doctor


*That is true, everyone sat and listened to Punk's podcast interview with Cabana. He never did say the doctor's name. So right now this doctor just gave his name away. *


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

The way I see it, Amann has a legit reason even if Punk did not name him. What Punk said sheds a negative light on WWE's healthcare department, and being the head of that department, even if no name was given, says he doesn't do a good job at running it. If, for example, a hospital has a shitty doctor that screws up and the CMO takes no action against the shitty doctor, he'll be viewed as negligent as well for allowing the doctor to remain employed.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

PunkDrunk said:


> Tell us some of these stories then


Try a google search. It obviously means more to you than it does to me.

Punk threads are such a waste of time, nothing but hate and baiting. fpalm


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

fpalm :lol The evidence video WWE posted is absurd with all the zooming and panning. 
"SEE NO GROWTH! NO GROWTH HERE! JUST HIS ASS! THAT'S IT!"









They should've done this:









Whoever edited that video should be fired on the spot. 
It's pretty simple. If we're discussing the guy's BACK and you're going to zoom, 
zoom in to his BACK. fpalm 

But I saw enough from the awkward video to agree that Phil's claims are bullshit.
Now someone GIF horny Vince with the CM Punk video.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with the WWE?.. They are like a psycho lover stalking his/her ex after being dumped. Just fuckin move on you idiots and stop acting like a bitch. 

These assclowns just want to win everything, even when they dont have a chance.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Who's character was defamed? He didnt mention names, he said "doc" or "doctor."

So therein lies the reasonable doubt. Unless there is other media out there whether print or recording where Punk has named him explicitly. 

Punk's moved on it seems. No mention of WWE on his twitter or anything. Im sure he consulted with his attorney before going through with telling his story on AOW. 

WWE is trying to create controversy because in their mind it will generate interest and cash.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I have been surfing YouTube and watching all of Punk's matches from 2013 and been looking really closely. I have seen no bumps or any signs what so ever of a staph infection. And no, WWE hasn't edited anything because the fan videos show the same thing.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Just the mention of Punk's name still gets more thread pages and posts than the ME of this weekend's major RTWM PPV. Speaks volumes about the quality of the product, right there.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This is more entertaining than your fucking product Vince.

This company is fucked up.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Just the mention of Punk's name still gets more thread pages and posts than the ME of this weekend's major RTWM PPV. Speaks volumes about the obsession with this guy that this forum has, right there.


Fixed


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

p862011 said:


> punk never said the guys name so he just outed himself as a shitty doctor


You don't need a direct name-drop for defamation to occur. 

And the guy's name was all over the internet linked to the podcast within a few hours of it being released, so to say he "outed himself" is ridiculous.



Reading through this thread gets more hilarious each page. People with legal knowledge that doesn't go past watching Judge Judy are being dismissive of a lawsuit they have yet to even read and realistically would not be able to comprehend.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> What a bitch doctor :ti


*Don't pretend like if you didn't have the chance to sue somebody for $1,000,000 that you wouldn't take it.
*


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the WWE?.. They are like a psycho lover stalking his/her ex after being dumped. Just fuckin move on you idiots and stop acting like a bitch.
> 
> These assclowns just want to win everything, even when they dont have a chance.


but WWE's ex-girlfriend is talking shit about him all the time. the ex-gf is the psycho stalker in this case.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Makes no sense for Punk to make that allegation though if it was not true. :shrug
> 
> There was a twitter pic earlier of some fugly-ass growth on his back, though. He's probably referring to that, I guess.


The picture of the "growth" on his back circulating on Twitter is what is known as a shadow. 










Yeah, doesn't look as damning when not cropped and zoomed, huh? Plenty of photo galleries and video from the match in question as well which show no growth or bump.

And on the podcast, Punk made it very clear the growth he was referring to was the one which had to be removed by another doctor, which based on the video of him showing the scar isn't even in the same location as the supposed "growth" in the Twitter photo.

A number of your other replies in here have been completely wrong as well, but for your ego's sake I promise I won't dismantle the other ones considering how upset you got the last time I destroyed your inaccurate posting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They LIVE said:


> The picture of the "growth" on his back circulating on Twitter is what is known as a shadow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UM yeah and the WWE video wasnt zooming in on the right part either.
The growth was at or below his waistband, so Punks tights were pulled above that, so of course the WWE zoom video isn't going to show it


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

The number of internet lawyers/doctors who have appeared out of nowhere is amazing.
Happy that I don't give a shit about any of this.
:rock4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lord Humongous said:


> WWE is trying to create controversy because in their mind it will generate interest and cash.


With the shape the current product is in, I don't blame them for doing this to generate interest and money.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> UM yeah and the WWE video wasnt zooming in on the right part either.
> The growth was at or below his waistband, so Punks tights were pulled above that, so of course the WWE zoom video isn't going to show it


There are more than enough photos and videos of CM Punk's trunks of that night to show that whatever he had, it absolutely was not a "baseball-sized growth". Something even half that size would be clearly sticking out. So he is either lying, or grossly exaggerating.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> There are more than enough photos and videos of CM Punk's trunks of that night to show that whatever he had, it absolutely was not a "baseball-sized growth". Something even half that size would be clearly sticking out. So he is either lying, or grossly exaggerating.


I posted two post where it looks like there is a growth under his trunks.

Also, when Punk had it removed it was baseball sized, that doest mean he was not smaller at the RR.

Furhtermore, Punk could have just been embellishing how big the growth was , that doesn't mean it wasnt there, and Punk has the scar and the DR who removed it to back him up on that.
And it takes a long time for staph that get that bad, so the other DR can say how long that growth had been there.


Also you do know since the DR (alleged by Punk) claimed it was just some fattie deposit you would be able to tell that great from under the trunks since it would squish down a bit if the trunks were tight around his waistband.

I love how people deny Punk didnt have it, yet there is a scar from the operation, and there is a record that Punk had it removed.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I posted two post where it looks like there is a growth under his trunks.


The photos you posted show nothing. The so called bump you think you see is a waistband under the trunks and is constant all the way around. So onless the staph infection went all the way around his waist, which it that point he would have been long dead, there is no sign of a bump in those pics.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Edynol said:


> The photos you posted show nothing. The so called bump you think you see is a waistband under the trunks and is constant all the way around. So onless the staph infection went all the way around his waist, which it that point he would have been long dead, there is no sign of a bump in those pics.


Oh so its a waistband then that would have covered where the lump was , so that is why you can't see it.
The fact is the location of the lump is under his trunks, near his waistband, its stupid to look at the WWE video they posted which isn't even showing the correct location of the lump. 

Now if the WWE had a pic of Punks bare ass and there was no lump then they would have a case.

I love how people are claiming it wasnt there yet Punk went to another doctor to have to removed LOL
Punk haters really are pathetic.

The question is not if Punk had the growth or not, its if he told the WWE Drs and i am going to give Punk the benefit of the doubt on this one, since why would he lie about it?

The WWE and their staff have every reason to lie about it because Punk could sue for malpractice since they refused treatment.

not to mention Vince also said he didnt know it was Punks wedding day when he got those WWE separation papers.
i bet you believe that too

Vince lies all the time about this shit. this time is probably no different.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh so its a waistband then that would have covered where the lump was , so that is why you can't see it.
> The fact is the location of the lump is under his trunks, near his waistband, its stupid to look at the WWE video they posted which isn't even showing the correct location of the lump.
> 
> Now if the WWE had a pic of Punks bare ass and there was no lump then they would have a case.


So now your proof is the the waistband is covering the lump. How are you gonna change your story next. You credibility is lost man. Give up.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Well the doctor's wasting his time, Punk never said his name, it could have been any doctor in the back. He's just gonna lose the case and continue being a doctor.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Love how the doctor puts this out with no actual proof on his behalf, no mention of his name by Punk, and months later and suddenly there are so many jumping at the chance to slam Punk..... guess that haters still can't help themselves.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Edynol said:


> So now your proof is the the waistband is covering the lump. How are you gonna change your story next. You credibility is lost man. Give up.


I I posted a pic of what looks like a lump, you claimed oh its his belt or what over that goes all the way around.
So I said OK then the same waistband you claim is what we are seeing, that is what is covering his bump.

And guess what. he had a growth removed that was super infected. you know that just doesn't happen overnight right?? 

Your credibility is what is lost. Punk had a growth removed, so it was there. He even showed that radio show the scar and there is a pic of it were you can see the size of the scar which is about he length of a silver dollar. 

You are the one who has no credibility , I bet next you will claim punk never even got surgery, and just drew the scar with a marker










\

People like you need to stop denying the growth was even there, IT WAS , he had surgery.

The question is, did Punk tell someone on the WWE medical staff and ask for it to be removed, and if so, did they say no.

The WWE makes itself look bad with posting this video because its obvious he had that lump there from his surgery.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Well, someone from twitter last night posted this picture from November 2013 match with Punk.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Edynol said:


> Yeah I have been surfing YouTube and watching all of Punk's matches from 2013 and been looking really closely. I have seen no bumps or any signs what so ever of a staph infection. And no, WWE hasn't edited anything because the fan videos show the same thing.


Expert analysis right here. I guess this case is settled. Give Dr Amann his money!


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Good thing Wrestling Forum is full of investigators.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Karma101 said:


> Expert analysis right here. I guess this case is settled. Give Dr Amann his money!







This is what the DR is hoping for.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Well, someone from twitter last night posted this picture from November 2013 match with Punk.*


well I was planning on eating... never mind


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

ellthom said:


> well I was planning on eating... never mind


*I had to spit my lunch out after looking at this lump. *:no:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ellthom said:


> well I was planning on eating... never mind


That lump's not even on his arse :ti


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Well, someone from twitter last night posted this picture from November 2013 match with Punk.*


I can tell from looking at it it's photo shopped. This video was from right around that time, and sign of any bump where that photo shows. And so called bump in the photo is well above his waistline and not in the same spot that his little scar is in. His scar is close to his butt crack where as the lump in the picture is well off to the side.

My evidence far outweighs yours. Show me an actual video of him with a huge bump like in the photo shopped picture.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The thing is if the doctor punk saw can prove that punk staph infection was really the size of a baseball then punk has a case against the WWE. 

I mean come on if you have a staph infection wouldn't you go to the doctor? 

Even if Punk did saw the WWE doc they're not going to admit it since there's no records and there's no proof that punk did even saw the doctor. So the WWE might win this one sadly.

Punk said they prescribed him anti biotic for his sake he better had taken a pic. Or a copy of said prescription by Dr. Amann


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If Punk says the scar is right on his butt crack, then that supposed lump aint it because thats not anywhere near his fucking crack.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I feel like that's way too noticeable to be real lol Need a video


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Edynol said:


> I can tell from looking at it it's photo shopped. This video was from right around that time, and sign of any bump where that photo shows. And so called bump in the photo is well above his waistline and not in the same spot that his little scar is in. His scar is close to his butt crack where as the lump in the picture is well off to the side.
> 
> My evidence far outweighs yours. Show me an actual video of him with a huge bump like in the photo shopped picture.


*I don't have a video for evidence but I am not on this thread for a who is right when it comes to evidence. I only have a photo and nothing else. No need to chew my head off gees. *


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

ITT - Internet Doctors, CSI's and Lawyers.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

The picture is fake. Skip to 0:58. Direct shots of his back at the same point.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *I don't have a video for evidence but I am not on this thread for a who is right when it comes to evidence. I only have a photo and nothing else. No need to chew my head off gees. *


Apologies. I didn't mean to come off as hostile. I mean, the spot he shows in the interview is small, and low enough that it could have been hidden by his trunks, if it was small. Maybe he exaggerated about the size, but all I am trying to point out are the inconsistencies in the pictures compared to live footage both in the ring and at the interview. Just gotta look close and compare.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

From Death Valley said:


> The thing is if the doctor punk saw can prove that punk staph infection was really the size of a baseball then punk has a case against the WWE.
> 
> I mean come on if you have a staph infection wouldn't you go to the doctor?
> 
> ...


You do not get a prescription for antibiotics or pain killers from medical staff in sporting environments.

I know not everyone is privy to going behind the scenes of professional sporting events, but you can look at the NFL and see how wild west they are.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

At this point, the doctor in FL will play a big role in this. Showing the medical records he has of CM Punk will speak volumes. We'll see.




TheBOAT said:


> Cm Punk is a lying son of a bitch.
> 
> Do you think the doctor would've sued him if he didn't knew he is 100% right and Phil is full of shit?



lol, what? If you think people haven't sued even when they were completely in the wrong, then I have a bridge to sell you in Alaska.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



RLStern said:


> How so? How is it not true?
> 
> Calling something stupid does not make it stupid, showing that something is stupid demonstrates that it's in fact stupid. so don't make claims without evidence, you'll only embarrass yourself.
> 
> ...


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Excellent. unkout


----------



## TheGmGoken (Dec 15, 2013)

This thread is funnier than Kevin Hart


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WWE so bitch-made. That shit just blows my mind.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll tell you what happened
Punk had the infection but didn't tell anybody in the WWE because it was so close to Mania and he still thought he could have an impact at the event.
He bitched out and quit so didn't have a reason to hide it and got it sorted somewhere else.
Now he's lying 
You're all welcome


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The three kinds of people in this thread


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

First, if Punk did have a huge lump, we could just search old PPV threads, because Jesus people on this forum would have exploded if one hair was out of place. Seriously, you guys all catch some weird shit on people's bodies.

Second, we won't know until the Lawyers have done all their work and this has been settled. Heck, we may never know the full truth, because that's life.

BUT, Dr. Amann is a respected physician. He has worked with sports his entire life. The accusations that Punk made are pretty damning. Like, really damning. It could certainly affect his livelihood and ability to get other jobs. CM Punk put a professional doctor with a pretty stellar career on blast. 

Now, CM Punk MAY be telling the truth and then Amann will have to eat crow and possibly be fired after all of this.

However, if he believes CM Punk was even just exaggerating a little bit, then he has every right to go after him. Punk basically said this guy almost killed him. For a doctor, that's the weightiest accusation a motherfucker can make. If CM Punk misled or lied, then he should be taken to the fucking cleaners. The doctor will deserve every single penny.

Oh, and this comes from a guy who loves Punk as a character and would love to see him show back up tomorrow.

Stop taking sides everyone. We know nothing beyond Punk's claims.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Another thing that bothers me about this doctor... why in the fuck is he going after Colt? Because he aired it? Though it was fishy to start with, at least going after Punk makes a little sense. But going after Colt is basically making him look like a complete and utter ass that simply wants to make noise.

Obviously he still works at WWE and whatever Punk has said hasn't changed that... so it just looks more and more like a temper tantrum by someone too insecure in his own ability to deal with one disgruntled former wrestler's statement. Makes you wonder if this guy knows he is a horrid doctor simply in Vinnie Mac's back pocket and wants to try and make a show of things.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

There are a lot of questionable things in CM Punk's story and he should face the repercussions if he did slander a doctor and put his career in jeopardy, however I don't think Cabana should be punished.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

youmakemeleery said:


> BUT, Dr. Amann is a respected physician. He has worked with sports his entire life. The accusations that Punk made are pretty damning. Like, really damning. It could certainly affect his livelihood and ability to get other jobs. CM Punk put a professional doctor with a pretty stellar career on blast.


Except he never mentioned Amann, that's what I don't understand about this whole situation. Punk never specified any specific doctor.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Another thing that bothers me about this doctor... why in the fuck is he going after Colt? Because he aired it? Though it was fishy to start with, at least going after Punk makes a little sense. But going after Colt is basically making him look like a complete and utter ass that simply wants to make noise.
> 
> Obviously he still works at WWE and whatever Punk has said hasn't changed that... so it just looks more and more like a temper tantrum by someone too insecure in his own ability to deal with one disgruntled former wrestler's statement. Makes you wonder if this guy knows he is a horrid doctor simply in Vinnie Mac's back pocket and wants to try and make a show of things.


Yeah, seems like the doc is throwing shit against the wall and hoping it sticks. This case will be dismissed with the quickness when Punk brings the other doctor and medical records to court. Unless he blatantly lied, which seems unlikely, he's got nothing to worry about.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

How the fuck is he suing him? This guy is fucked in the case.

1. Did Punk even bring up his name? Amann fucked himself up when he brought his name into it. As far as I know, Punk didn't even say his name in either podcast. Thought he left it disclosed. How is that defamation if he's not even directly brought up? 

2. There's pictures of the staph infection that wasn't checked or helped from different RAWs and PPVs. So far, everything Punk said about Vince, Ryback, and HHH has been true. Even The Shield story, and all of that came back honest. No one, besides Ryback has said anything about any issue. 

Punk left pretty much everything that needed to be disclosed, disclosed. Think he was just giving his story.

Seems WWE was pretty high on sending shots at Punk, but couldn't handle when he told his story back. Cry baby ass company.

Putting all fanboyism aside, don't see how Amann wins the case. Dumb ass wanted a quick buck, hope he loses a good shit ton of his profit and his career takes a hit for trying to go after a guy who was throwing out his story in defense, and a fucking indie guy who seems cool with everyone and only aired the podcast for one million dollars.

ITT: A bunch of Punk marks and haters go to war and can't take a step back to give a fair opinion on all of it. Pretty sure people have seen when he shit himself, how he looked sick as hell, the infection, etc. All his stories have came back true, the one with Ryback saying he's stupid being the only debatable one. He didn't even bring up Amann's name in the entireity of both podcasts.

What this is, is a bitter doctor from a bitter company trying to stir up some shit and take a bit too much of money over a fucking podcast after a guy defended himself when WWE threw the first shots to begin with.

Overall: Purely childish.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Except he never mentioned Amann, that's what I don't understand about this whole situation. Punk never specified any specific doctor.


That's what I don't understand either. I didn't even know the doctor's name until I heard he was suing. It's like their main goal is to make CM Punk look like a liar, but if there is proof that he did have a staph infection (which I'm sure there is because another doctor did remove it) then this still won't reflect on Amann in a good way even if he does win the case. It all seems kind of counterproductive.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

So glad to see that the majority of posters on here seem to be either legal specialists, doctors, knowledgeable wrestling businessmen or stock experts. When I come on here, I'm dumbfounded that wrestling fans have the negative stigmas attached to them that they do.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Hilarious that people taking the definition of slander to it's extreme
But he didn't say his name!!!!!
Too funny


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Staph infections probably get mislabeled more than people think.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Reign Man said:


> So glad to see that the majority of posters on here seem to be either legal specialists, doctors, knowledgeable wrestling businessmen or stock experts. When I come on here, I'm dumbfounded that wrestling fans have the negative stigmas attached to them that they do.


You're late to the party with the "DOH U GUYZ R ALL EXPERTZ IN EVERYTHING ARENT U!!!" post.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> There are a lot of questionable things in CM Punk's story and he should face the repercussions if he did slander a doctor and put his career in jeopardy, however I don't think Cabana should be punished.


What are those questionable things exactly


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> Hilarious that people taking the definition of slander to it's extreme
> But he didn't say his name!!!!!
> Too funny


Except, one million dollars is also taking it to the extreme over a fucking podcast after a guy defended himself.

If you're going to play the extreme card, play it to both sides champ. unk2


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> What are those questionable things exactly


Inconsistencies with his story, also with the Ryback fabrications, he's lost a lot of credibility.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Edynol said:


> I wanna see this Twitter pick people are talking about. I have googled it and scrolled through twitter leading back to last year's rumble and seen nothing of a bump other than a badly photoshopped one on google.


How about this?











And this


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> Inconsistencies with his story, also with the Ryback fabrications, he's lost a lot of credibility.


Was any of it fabricated or are you just believing Ryback that he didn't say anything?


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

JD said:


> Except, one million dollars is also taking it to the extreme over a fucking podcast after a guy defended himself.
> 
> If you're going to play the extreme card, play it to both sides champ. unk2


Defend what? He attacked ryback, the medical team, hhh, vince in that podcast
Link me to something that he had to defend himself against buddy
Running your mouth isn't defending yourself


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

But it's not on punks waist band, so punk lied.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

They LIVE said:


> You don't need a direct name-drop for defamation to occur.
> 
> And the guy's name was all over the internet linked to the podcast within a few hours of it being released, so to say he "outed himself" is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Oh please... 


You know about as much "legal knowledge" as anyone else in a WRESTLING forum. fpalm


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moved positions between pictures. My guess is that CM Punk tried to orchestrate drama by putting something in his trunks such as silly putty in order to bring more credibility to the story he was going to make up or he defecated himself again.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh please...
> 
> 
> You know about as much "legal knowledge" as anyone else in a WRESTLING forum. fpalm


How dare you, don't you know that all these people have their own respective law and doctor degrees?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Edynol said:


> The way I see it, Amann has a legit reason even if Punk did not name him. What Punk said sheds a negative light on WWE's healthcare department, and being the head of that department, even if no name was given, says he doesn't do a good job at running it. If, for example, a hospital has a shitty doctor that screws up and the CMO takes no action against the shitty doctor, he'll be viewed as negligent as well for allowing the doctor to remain employed.


That makes no sense whatsoever. The Head of the department was NOT NAMED nor was ANY WWE Doctor. If he actually said Amann's name then he has a case but Punk and his lawyer can just say he was referring to "a" wwe doctor he knew. Still not enough for a lawsuit, let alone a victory in a lawsuit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

PunkDrunk said:


> Defend what? He attacked ryback, the medical team, hhh, vince in that podcast
> Link me to something that he had to defend himself against buddy
> Running your mouth isn't defending yourself


Only person who should really be able to claim defamation of that all was Ryback, and even I think he hit a bit too hard with that.

He barely attacked HHH, and if anything it's probably long deserved. Vince barely got attacked. The medical team was a general statement but was never specified. Just a "WWE doctor". 

Uh, how many times did they shut down CM Punk chants with "Oh, he quit. He won't come back." Or when someone came out with his music, the constant jabs. WWE had time to handle all of that maturely, saying he was fired but they didn't. They played it like a bunch of children. All he did was finally come out of the dark, on a fucking podcast.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

From Death Valley said:


> The thing is if the doctor punk saw can prove that punk staph infection was really the size of a baseball then punk has a case against the WWE.
> 
> I mean come on if you have a staph infection wouldn't you go to the doctor?
> 
> ...



Didn't Punk say he went to AJ's doctor who promptly gave him the correct diagnosis and then removed it? :shrug


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

WWE barely referenced punk to the point people thought it was a work.
Holy shit they played his music!!!!! Time to go on a two podcast rant!!!
If punk deserved to defend himself then damn sure the doctor is
Btw you don't have to be name dropped to be slandered, Jesus Christ people


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

This whole thing is bull shit. I swear you can take people to court for any old shit in America. I'm not a lawyer or doctor like most people on here but I think that nothing will come of it in the end. Its just a massive waste of money. In punks defence he did have an infection and concussion and the WWEs track record with wrestlers health is historically poor. Aren't they being blamed for viscera's death with a law suite been taken out this week?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Reign Man said:


> Moved positions between pictures. My guess is that CM Punk tried to orchestrate drama by putting something in his trunks such as silly putty in order to bring more credibility to the story he was going to make up or he defecated himself again.


Not sure if trolling....


So Punk, while he was still employed, orchestrated this just to then leave the WWE, go on a podcast of his friend, and badmouth a NAMELESS WWE Doctor in regards to a piece of silly-putty in his trunks?

Do you know how STUPID that sounds, Reign Man? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Not sure if trolling....
> 
> 
> So Punk, while he was still employed, orchestrated this just to then leave the WWE, go on a podcast of his friend, and badmouth a NAMELESS WWE Doctor in regards to a piece of silly-putty in his trunks?
> ...


>


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Reign Man said:


> >


BTW, you trolled me good. :clap


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Green said:


> The number of internet lawyers/doctors who have appeared out of nowhere is amazing.
> Happy that I don't give a shit about any of this.
> :rock4


I know, right?

Many here obviously got their law degrees from LAW & ORDER episodes. :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This just in: John Cena is suing CM Punk for defaming his actions as the Doctor of Thuganomics.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> Didn't Punk say he went to AJ's doctor who promptly gave him the correct diagnosis and then removed it? :shrug


Yeah but in this lawsuit that's not matter. 

What matter is whether Punk can prove he asked the WWE doctor to squeeze the lump and the doctor refusing to treat it.

The WWE are saying that they do not have any record regarding Punk seeking for Dr.Amann medical treatment regarding his Staph infection.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Common fucking sense would say that Punk would ask to get checked out.

And even if; Why would they not, like in any practical business approach Punk about it? Guy looked sick as hell, shit himself, they even joked about it, the lump was apparently noticeable, did they not figure something was wrong?

You'd think this company would have fucking learned to not take any injury of any sort lightly at this point.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

can someone please post a close-up of punk's ass


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

Sufferin Succotash said:


> can someone please post a close-up of punk's ass


Sure!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Arcturus said:


>


I fucking can't :sodone:HA:ti:chlol:heston


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Imagine being a editor over at WWE and being asked to make a video showing nothing but Punk's ass at the RR. This fucking company. XD

:dead3


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



From Death Valley said:


> The lump is clearly visible there Punk can and will sue this WWE doctor with malpractice and negligence and he will lose his job whether you punk haters/trolls/fans/wwe apologists likes it or not.


Not if the doc proves Punk never went to him for help or he never treated Punk.

My theory on this is a far stretch but here goes. Obviously none of us know what the standards and protocols are for the wwe medical staff. I do know that it is not uncommon for there to be multiple docs but one head doc that has to sign off and give final say on things like diagnosis, prescriptions, etc. That's the way it is with my family doctor. You'll be seen by his understudy or a doctor below him and then said doc will go to the head doctor of the practice to ok the diagnosis. 

Again im not sure, no one here is, but i think that's the way wwe works. I think the fact that Punk claims a doctor squeezed his wound and prescribed him medication easily leaves Amann responsible as i think he would have had to ok it being the head doc. Give the final say if you will. That being said, i think that's why Amann is suing knowing punk didn't directly say his name. Let's not forget whether punk had staph is irrelevant. It's if he went to wwe and was prescribed these things like punk said. 

A stretch yes, but just my opinion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reign Man said:


> Inconsistencies with his story, also with the Ryback fabrications, he's lost a lot of credibility.


He has not been inconstant. Examples to back that up.
And he has not fabricated anything with Ryback. What did he fabricate?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



From Death Valley said:


> Yeah but in this lawsuit that's not matter.
> 
> What matter is whether Punk can prove he asked the WWE doctor to squeeze the lump and the doctor refusing to treat it.
> 
> The WWE are saying that they do not have any record regarding Punk seeking for Dr.Amann medical treatment regarding his Staph infection.





brandiexoxo said:


> Not if the doc proves Punk never went to him for help or he never treated Punk.
> 
> My theory on this is a far stretch but here goes. Obviously none of us know what the standards and protocols are for the wwe medical staff. I do know that it is not uncommon for there to be multiple docs but one head doc that has to sign off and give final say on things like diagnosis, prescriptions, etc. That's the way it is with my family doctor. You'll be seen by his understudy or a doctor below him and then said doc will go to the head doctor of the practice to ok the diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Similar to the NFL you walk in doctor gives you whatever he has in there for whatever minor problem leave.

Is like a school nurse kinda in a way I remember this mother fucker gave motrin to students for almost anything.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



From Death Valley said:


> Similar to the NFL you walk in doctor gives you whatever he has in there for whatever minor problem leave.
> 
> Is like a school nurse kinda in a way I remember this mother fucker gave motrin to students for almost anything.


yeah i went to a walk in clinic one time in college and they said I had mono.
He gave me antibotics without a prescription and I was on my way. It did not even go through insurance.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: wwe addresses CM PUNK*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah i went to a walk in clinic one time in college and they said I had mono.
> He gave me antibotics without a prescription and I was on my way. It did not even go through insurance.


That's how it is really. They just give antibiotics most of the times unless is something life threatening or a broken bone then they recommend you to go to said hospital they think is most appropriate.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

I think I've seen enough of Punk's ass for a day.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted yet..You can clearly see the lump on his side, it's not baseball size but more like a golf ball


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

thedeparted_94 said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet..You can clearly see the lump on his side, it's not baseball size but more like a golf ball


Here are two better pics for you :


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I've seen more promotion for Punks' ass these past few days than for the FastLane ppv.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I've seen more promotion for Punks' ass these past few days than for the FastLane ppv.


Feel the same way. And I won't lie, I've seen Fast Lane promoted a lot!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

The "proof" is moving all over punks body

I think the the infection is sentient and trying to avoid being seen 

Its a good thing you obsessed freaks staring at Punks ass trying to find "evidence" are on it


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Doctors arent perfect sometimes they misdiagnose things not cuz they're shit but because sometimes there can be a million reasons for a set of symptoms. There was a case in the UK where a woman went to a doctor not well, the symptoms matched the flu so thats what the doctor assumed, she went home and died because of an undiagnosed heart condition that NOBOBY even knew she had. the doctor wasn't at fault they arent psychic they can't know EVERYTHING to do with the human body. The entire story has 2 sides and we don't know if Amann is telling the truth or lying, like we don't know if Punk is telling the truth or lying as well


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

stevefox1200 said:


> The "proof" is moving all over punks body
> 
> I think the the infection is sentient and trying to avoid being seen
> 
> Its a good thing you obsessed freaks staring at Punks ass trying to find "evidence" are on it


Much like your sig. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> Doctors arent perfect sometimes they misdiagnose things not cuz they're shit but because sometimes there can be a million reasons for a set of symptoms. There was a case in the UK where a woman went to a doctor not well, the symptoms matched the flu so thats what the doctor assumed, she went home and died because of an undiagnosed heart condition that NOBOBY even knew she had. the doctor wasn't at fault they arent psychic they can't know EVERYTHING to do with the human body. The entire story has 2 sides and we don't know if Amann is telling the truth or lying, like we don't know if Punk is telling the truth or lying as well


That is fine if Drs are not perfect and that lump was misdiagnosed but that DR is suing Punk because Punk claimed he didnt treat it. That is the real issue here not that the DR misdiagnosed Punks lump;

All the DR had to say was I never heard from Punk after giving him the meds that it didnt make it better, but instead he is claiming Punk never told him and is now suing Punk, and what makes it shady is he is suing Colt too who said nothing


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If the Doc was never named in the whole podcast or identified by Punk or Colt any time after than I don't believe there is a case here. Furthermore I'm surprised the wwe is cool with this because if the Doc has to testify under oath, Punk's lawyers can ask some questions that the wwe probably doesn't want answered in a court record and under oath.


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If the Doc was never named in the whole podcast or identified by Punk or Colt any time after than I don't believe there is a case here. Furthermore I'm surprised the wwe is cool with this because if the Doc has to testify under oath, Punk's lawyers can ask some questions that the wwe probably doesn't want answered in a court record and under oath.


You do not have to name someone to have committed defamation. Basically, all Dr. Amann has to show is that ANYONE would have guessed it was him based on the information given. 

For instance, I could say that I was viciously assaulted by a WWE wrestler, who also starred in Fast and Furious.

SURE, I never stated who it was, but everyone knows. It's the same thing. With Dr. Amann, people who have worked in WWE would definitely know. Especially with timing, it'd be easy to prove that Punk named him indirectly.

It's kind of an immature understanding of law and childish to think you can get by on a shitty technicality that if you never say someone's name that you can never be held liable.

It reminds me of when a child walks around the house with a pillow from the couch after being grounded and told not to leave the couch.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I must say, Punk's ass is best for business


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If the Doc was never named in the whole podcast or identified by Punk or Colt any time after than I don't believe there is a case here. Furthermore I'm surprised the wwe is cool with this because if the Doc has to testify under oath, Punk's lawyers can ask some questions that the wwe probably doesn't want answered in a court record and under oath.


Nobody will have to testify because they'll settle out of court, it's in everyone's interest.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Could you imagine for some odd circumstances (yes i know it will never happen) But Colt Cabana goes to jail and Punk doesn't?


----------



## heatseeker (Feb 23, 2015)

Notice who was missing tonight when doctor tended to cena!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

haha.. Just as we thought. WWE aren't doing this because it makes any sense or they are right.. They are doing it because they are butthurt.



> In regards to why WWE and Amann are firing back at Punk, Dave Meltzer of The Wrestling Observer Newsletter wrote the following on his message board:
> 
> "There's a reason this all came out.
> 
> ...


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...on-lawsuit-against-cm-punk-is-moving-forward/

Maybe the judge is butthurt too?
Damn scrub judge, he should skim this thread and take all the legal advice on board


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I am not a real big fan of Punk or anything but, who cares?? The MCMahons and Triple H are spiteful, petty, grudge holding ignoramuses. They should put the effort they waste on these pursuits into making their product more enjoyable.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

If Punk provides documents stating that AJLees doctor cut off a staph then it's case over.

It would mean that if Punk says he asked the doctor and there's no records of it happening then he say "very competent that you don't even keep records of your workers interactions with the doctor, do you keep records of the steroids you distribute to your wrestlers?" 

If he didn't mention his name and just imply someone does that count as slander?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

No documentation? Doesnt that prove Punks point?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: Doc.Z-Pack is suing Punk*



Shala's Summertime Massacre said:


> What a bitch doctor :ti


Oooh eeeh oooh ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang .... oh wait ... that's witch doctor ain't it lol 

I saw the bitch doctor he told me what to do (wrestle) .... he told me Oooh eeeh oooh ah ah ting tang walla walla bing bang lol


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I hope to God that Punk wins, and WWE loses to Punk (again).


----------

